#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-20
<lool> ogra: When you used the linux-omap tree to build the EVM kernels, do you remember what was missing from the mainline ones?
<ogra> graphics support is one thing i remember
<ogra> well, DVI to be precise, the LCD worked
<lool> Ok
<lool> I wonder if things moved in the mainline since
<ogra> i think on the EVM i had all other HW working, the defconfig needs changes though
<ogra> *needed
<ogra> beagle is wuite different the whole framebuffer stuff isnt in linux-omap afaik, you need OE patches
<ogra> *quite
<amitk> DSS2 (display support) is still WIP for OMAP. But I don't know about the DVI specifically.
<lool> amitk: Do you have beagle/EVM boards?
<amitk> no beagle
<amitk> I have OMAP3 SDPs from TI
<lool> Uh
<lool> IIUC you can add 512 MB of RAM to your beagleboard with a trivial add on
<ogra> cute
<lool> (512MB NAND/256MB Mobile DDR SDRAM available from DigiKey)
<ogra> only for C3 i guess
<lool> I'm not sure whether it's a replacement or an add on
 * ogra only has a B6 :/
<ogra> lool, http://www.micron.com/products/mcps/beagleboard_partlist looks like you can get even bigger parts
<ogra> err, ignore me ... 2G bits ....
<lool> Yes, it's Gb not GB
<lool> I think the modules are replacements actually; so you can only buy 256 MB not mroe
<ogra> yeah, i misread
<lool> Hmm the gcc info is wrong on the beagle with ubuntu page
<lool> eek sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0 /usr/lib/libXau.so.0
<lool> Hmpf instead of linking to binary *.kos for jaunty and 2.6.29 it would be nice to provide instructions on how to build them   :-/
<lool> amitk: Which tree do you use for your TI OMAP dev boards?  linux-omap from tmlind?
<ogra> wow, my qemu-arm-eabi hack gets much attention ... to bad its such an evil hack, i would package it in the distro instead
<Stskeeps> curious, is it the latest qemu version?
<ogra> 0.10.x is the lastest in ubuntu
<Stskeeps> k
<Stskeeps> i started employing it in my own scripts, a good indicator if i can use it to build images
<ogra> well, 0.10.5 actually
<lool> ogra: We just need a newer qemu; no need to package it separately
<lool> ogra: It's not a bad hack
<lool> Just unsuitable for some use cases
<ogra> lool, well, i want it to work automatically as soon as the package is installed
<ogra> (with the proper binfmt setup out of the box)
<ogra> and with bad hack i was referring to *my* package
<lool> I'm sure this can all be done when we refresh our qemu
<lool> I think kirkland has a spec on this
<amitk> lool: you'll need linux-omap and the PM patchset mantained by Kevin Hilman
<lool> amitk: Ok; thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-21
<lbt> can I get prelink for Ubuntu arm?
<lbt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/prelink says not ... just wondering why?
<ogra> packages.u.c is really no reliable source for ports architectures, rather use launchpad
<lbt> ogra: OK...
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/prelink
<ogra> but looks like nobody bothered to make it available on armel, you might need to build it yourself
<lbt> it should help chroot builds I think
<Stskeeps> lbt: afaik prelink doesn't work on arm :/ i had limited success with it
<suihkulokki> it does
<suihkulokki> the stock n8x0 images are all prelinked
<Stskeeps> hmm - i thought that was in the past
<lbt> do binaries need to be compiled/linked in any special way?
<ogra> no
<lbt> ah, I read about -fPIC somewhere
<ogra> its used in the default settings everywhere, yes
<lbt> OK - I'm currently building a version of prelink that automatically runs when installed
<Sarvatt> anyone interested in testing pixman compiled with neon and simd runtime detection support on karmic armel?
<Sarvatt> qemu-arm-eabi sure doesn't like rebuilding man-db pages :D
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> bug 401782 might fix that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401782 in qemu "please build a static version of qemu-arm 0.11.x in a separate binary deb" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401782
<ogra> havent tested it yet
<Sarvatt> oh sweet
<ogra> but the 0.11 upstream eabi additions might be more accurate than the patches i used
<Sarvatt> i need to do this same thing for PPC anyway, should look into just building it myself
<Sarvatt> darn
<Sarvatt> yeah pixman wont compile in neon runtime detection support unless your march cflag is armv6+
<Sarvatt> checking whether to use ARM SIMD assembler... yes
<Sarvatt> checking whether to use ARM NEON... no
<ogra> karmic builds will sonn default to armv6+
<suihkulokki> Sarvatt: if that is really runtime detection (as opposed to compile time) that should be fixed
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/pixman.txt
<Sarvatt> updated that pixman.txt with the config.log results
<Sarvatt> hmm maybe if i add -mfloat-abi=softfp
<Sarvatt> that did it, needed -mfloat-abi=softfp added to CFLAGS
<Sarvatt> checking whether to use ARM SIMD assembler... yes
<Sarvatt> checking whether to use ARM NEON... yes
<Sarvatt> here's pixman http://sarvatt.com/downloads/armel/ will upload xserver there when its done building if anyone wants to test it out
<Sarvatt> Get:78 http://ports.ubuntu.com karmic/main libgl1-mesa-dev 7.5~rc4-1ubuntu2 [27.1kB]
<Sarvatt> i see mesa didnt build yet again :(
<ogra> we didnt find a fix for the slowness yet
<ogra> i'm just building it with reverted dpkg but it will likely still take a while until i get results
<ogra> if you used softfp in your build your pixman will likely run pretty slow, did you try vfp ?
<Sarvatt> ohhh
 * Sarvatt cheers
<Sarvatt> Get:1 http://ports.ubuntu.com karmic/main libgl1-mesa-dev 7.5-1ubuntu1 [27.5kB]
<ogra> oh ?
<ogra> indeed, http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ doesnt have it !
<Sarvatt> it used -mfpu=neon -mcpu=cortex-a8 -mfloat-abi=softfp for the neon runtime detection stuff, -mcpu=arm1136j-s -mfloat-abi=softfp for the arm SIMD runtime detection support files
<Sarvatt> it was mfloat-abi using softfp, not like i coulda used mfloat-abi=hard there :D
<NCommander> ogra, we still have an issue w/ qt4-x11 though
<ogra> yes
<NCommander> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29325326/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.qt4-x11_4.5.2-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> want to haphazard a guess?
<ogra> thats the same issue upstart had
<NCommander> crap
<NCommander> How'd we fix upstart?
<ogra> lool did it ... i think he fiddled with CFLAGS
<ogra> Session terminated, killing shell...make[1]: *** wait: No child processesmake[2]: ***
<ogra> "Don't build the testsuite with -fPIE on armel"
<NCommander> That isn't going to fly for a shared library
<ogra> thats the change from upstart
<NCommander> ogra, I thought you needed to build w/ PIE though when you build shared libraries in general
<NCommander> (well, PIC, but its still position independent code)
<ogra> well, it was only disabled for the testsuite which is an insane pile of really huge sourcefiles
<NCommander> ogra, I think you just defined Qt :-)
<NCommander> ogra, we're not going to be able to use the same fix unfortunately
<Sarvatt> 0ubuntu1 failed too, eww
<Sarvatt> Build log: 	buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.qt4-x11_4.5.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Sarvatt> Finished: 	2009-07-15 (took 1 day, 4 hours, 45 minutes, 47.6 seconds)
<Sarvatt> speedy!
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Sarvatt, that's an issue with gcc and -fPIC/-fPIE
<NCommander> (upstart ran into that one)
<NCommander> Sarvatt, I just kicked off a build on our porting box to see if it actually finishes given enough time, or if we need to do more indepth debugging to fix that one
<NCommander> sorry about that, X chose a lovely time to ABEND
<lool> NCommander: for libqtwebkit: reproduce the issue and see where CPU time is spent
<lool> Is it using a lot of memory etc.
<lool> Then try removing some opts
<NCommander> lool, how do I do that per say?
<lool> it's doing a link and using -Wl,-O1; perhaps we need to drop that
<NCommander> oh right
<NCommander> time
<NCommander> lool, I don't get warm feeling from changin qt's config flags, and we don't want to loose -O1
<lool> ogra: upstream moved the gnome-keyring bug to NEEDINFO now; could you please update them?
<ogra> yes, i have backported packages around
<ogra> but still no jaunty anywhere
<lool> ogra: Get another SD card, install jaunty on it with rootstock?  :)
<ogra> nah, i'll use a jaunty live image and will quickly also test amitk's .31 kernel on my B1
<lool> Upstream requested access
<lool> That will be hard with a live image
<ogra> access ?
<ogra> that will be very hard with my network setup :/
<lool> Offer to debug then
<ogra> i'm also sure it is fixed in the karmic version
<ogra> just didnt have the time to verify
<ogra> (on jaunty that is)
<lool> Yeah please do take it
<amitk> ogra: I think USB should be fixed now, let me know if it works for you
<Sarvatt> libqt4-webkit-dbg_4.5.1-1ubuntu6_armel.deb  (55.3 MiB)  wow thats lzma compressed too
<ogra> yeah, they are tiny :P
<NCommander> lool, I might be able to give upstream access. I've requested my superattention powercycle my apartment (:-))
<NCommander> lool, assuming my powermac isn't completely fried, it should auto-restart once power reapplied, and I can remote in and give access
<NCommander> *superintendent
<ogra> superattending superintended ?
<ogra> boo, why dont we have a redboot-imx for i386 b
<ogra> s/b//
 * ogra grabs the armel binary and copies the bits in place
<NCommander> ogra, :-P
<NCommander> ogra, the only issue is the machine in question has a karmic base OS, but I think I can do some chroot foo to fix that ...
<NCommander> (I hope)
<ogra> beyossi, hey ...
<beyossi> hey
<ogra> beyossi, http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu has instructions for running ubuntu on beagle
<ogra> hmm, that was a short visit
<beyossi> sorry.. disconnected
<ogra> well, i said http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu has instructions for running ubuntu on beagle
<ogra> not sure you catched that before being disconnected
<beyossi> actually i was following the link http://gebaar.blogspot.com/2009/06/ubuntu-on-beagleboard.html but then when booting it stucks after " * Starting GNOME Display Manager...       [OK] "
<beyossi> it sucked after " * Starting GNOME Display Manager...       [OK]", i could see the desktop but couldn't login as it didn't recognize neither the mic nor the keyboard
<beyossi> sorry I meant mice and not mic
<ogra> yeah, use the ubuntu kernels, that howto uses a debian lenny one
<ogra> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu is definately the best resource
<ogra> you can keep your rootfs, just replace kernel and uboot setup
<beyossi> i will give a try, thanks
<beyossi> just making sure, shall I keep the rootfs i built using the lxde meta-package?
<ogra> it shouldnt be a rootfs issue at all
<ogra> its pretty sure the kernel
<beyossi> Ogra, I just noted that the link you gave me includes the note: "Note: For USB WIFI adapters, add package "linux-firmware" to the --seed ". This means that I need to rebuild the entire rootfs with those packages, isn't it?
<lbt> when I run prelink I get : Using /lib/ld-linux.so.3, not /lib/ld-linux.so.2 as dynamic linker
<lbt> and -u says "does not have .gnu.prelink_undo section"
<lbt> this suggests that it may not be working... ?
<Sarvatt> there we go -- http://sarvatt.com/downloads/armel/
<Sarvatt> ogra: if it helps any -- https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/bugs/
<Sarvatt> no patch needed
<ogra> Sarvatt, great to hear that
<ogra> does it still produce man-db errors ?
<Sarvatt> know a package off the top of your head that'd generate them?
<ogra> beyossi, just install linux-firmware
<ogra> Sarvatt, hmm, apt-get build-dep mesa i think
<Sarvatt> root@ubuntu-9:/# dpkg-reconfigure man-db
<Sarvatt> Updating database of manual pages ...
<Sarvatt> root@ubuntu-9:/#
<Sarvatt> getting mesa build-deps now to see
<ogra> dpkg-reconfigure man-db doesnt fail here
<ogra> its rather the packages adding manpages
<Sarvatt> no errors :)
<Sarvatt> ack i take that back
<Sarvatt> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<Sarvatt> qemu: uncaught target signal 13 (Broken pipe) - exiting
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> and in the end it segfaults
 * ogra is off again, 11pm 
<Sarvatt> it segfaults for you? i havent had it segfault yet
<Sarvatt> trying to find a simple little benchmark to run to see if its any faster/slower
<Sarvatt> looks like the segfaults are locale specific? never had that problem with en_US.UTF-8
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> I think I ejected my SD card on my Babbage1 back home
<NCommander> and forgot to reinsert it
<NCommander> *sighs*
<NCommander> <- *prays the B1 doesn't need a reboot between now and three weeks from now*
#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-22
<InSearchOf> plars, did this weeks meeting get canceled earlier?
<plars> InSearchOf: no, it was this morning
<plars> InSearchOf: on #ubuntu-meeting
<InSearchOf> hmm... maybe there was a lot of them going on... is there an IRC log I can view?
<InSearchOf> I need to up the scrollback buffer on xchat :-)
<plars> InSearchOf: should be posted on the agenda page, but sometimes it takes a little while to get posted
<InSearchOf> cool, thanks plars
<plars> InSearchOf: one of the major things we discussed was moving to a wiki page for blueprint status tracking... err, actually updating the status on the blueprint, and using a script to generate the wiki page
<InSearchOf> that would be sweet, I need to start looking at the blueprints again... and finally purchase a beagleboard as planned
<InSearchOf> ubuntu-mobile?
<lool> hi there
<ogra> where ?
<pat_> hi
<NCommander> When two people dream the same dream, its a pointer error
<dyfet> maybe it's being reference counted...
<lool> ogra_: Around?
<lool> ogra_: Did you ever use tools to manipulate the config of an uboot env part?
<lool> Does someone have access to a /dev/mtd* device?
<lool> I'd like to confirm that mtdN are char devices
<NCommander> lool, I thought mtd* were block devices (although its very possible thats variable dependng on the underlying driver)
<NCommander> lool, (and I can check on my B2.0 for you as soon as I'm off the phone)
<lool> NCommander: mtdblockN are block devices
<NCommander> lool, oh ...
<lool> NCommander: I'd love if you could confirm for mtdN
<lool> I think they are block devices as well, but you're in charge of clearing them with appropriate ioctls
<NCommander> lool, its probably got to wait ~30 minutes, since I'm on the phone and my board is disconnected (and requires NFS root ATM, since my harddrive commited suidice)
<lool> That's ok
<NCommander> lool, qt4-x11 finished on RIMU
<lool> COOL
<lool> NCommander: So problem solved but we don't know why?  :-/
<NCommander> lool, I think we just need to bump the build timeout on this package alone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/224914/
<NCommander> (not a great solution, but I really don't want to start rewiring qt's build system)
<lool> NCommander: Did you check how long the previous build time when compared to this one?
<lool> is it a serious regression or just a small bump and we were lucky to build it so far?
<beyossi> Ogra, i followed http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu but for some reason it doesn't recognize any device for attaching to eth0. I have a belkins wifi usb dongle connected to my usb-hub (a long with the keyboard and mouce it didn't recognize as well). any idea how to debug it?
<beyossi> anybody is familiar with the beagleboard?
<NCommander> lool, ok, off the phone
<NCommander> lool, what I thnk happened is the requirements for building with -fPIE simply got higher with gcc 4.4
<lool> NCommander: That could be
<NCommander> ogra did some benchmarks between 4.3 and 4.4 and I think he didn't see a huge difference
<NCommander> lool, and QT4 is a massive package. Its similar to upstart w.r.t. to the size of its data files
<NCommander> lool, it might be a regression in GCC then again, it might just be we were tethering on the edge before, and 4.4 simply pushed us over
<lool> That's what doko's bug is about I believe
<NCommander> which bug?
<NCommander> lool, I'm pretty content in us bumping the build timeout time if its acceptable by you
<NCommander> er, wait
<lool> Well i'd like to know how the build times compare
<NCommander> On the buildds, the build was axed 18 hours, 23 minutes, 50.2 seconds in
<NCommander> The completed build took 20.3 hours
<NCommander> (that was building with dpkg-buildpackage -b doing an arch specific upload as per how the buildds do it)
<lool> How was the previous one?
<NCommander> lool, the last one that fully completed?
<lool> Yep
<NCommander> 2009-06-22  (took 20 hours, 59 minutes, 26.7 seconds)
<NCommander> so it took even longer than the build on rimu
<lool> NCommander: Ok; I'm fine with bumping the build time in this case
<NCommander> (that was 4.5.1, we're building 4.5.2, so its a different base version)
<NCommander> lool, did we figure out what was causing the lzma breakage?
<NCommander> or did that simply magically fix itself?
<lool> NCommander: It seems it went away on mesa with no reason
<NCommander> lool, and on kdelibs :-/
<NCommander> (er kde4libs, kdelibs is a separate issue I need to fix)
<lool> NCommander: Can you confirm on that mtd issue?
<NCommander> lool, sure, give me a moment to hook up the B2 to my laptop and bring up NFS
<NCommander> lool, how do I check if its a block or character device? (sorry, I'm drawing a mental blank on how :-/)
<NCommander> lool, no MTD support in the FSL B2 kernel
<lool> NCommander: file /dev/foo
<NCommander> (I have no /dev/mtd*)
<NCommander> and nothing in dmesg to suggest anything is detected and just failing to configure
<NCommander> ^- lool
<lool> Ok thanks
<lool> It seems they are char
<Sarvatt> cat /proc/devices?
<lool> I don't have a system with them
<Sarvatt> he would see the mtdchar module loaded too i'd imagine
<lool> Sarvatt: indeed; as a char device; thanks!
#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-23
<ogra> lool,
<ogra> crw-rw---- 1 root root 90, 0 2009-07-14 14:01 /dev/mtd0
<ogra> crw-rw---- 1 root root 90, 2 2009-07-14 14:01 /dev/mtd1
<ogra> in case you still need to know
<rjune_wrk> Is the performance of ARM under QEMU reasonable enough to compile? I'm having a problem with my cross compile tools(x86 to x86) and was looking at that to eliminate linking against my host environment accidentally
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BuildEABIChroot might probably help a bit
<ogra> though note that it doesnt really speed up gcc itself
<ogra> but everything around it :)
<lool> rjune_wrk: It's terribly slow
<lool> rjune_wrk: Are you targetting multiple packages or a single software?
<lool> rjune_wrk: cross compiling is the fastest
<lool> And you can use icecream to fake cross compiling from a native paltform
<lool> I mean to fake compiling with xcompiling
<rjune_wrk> lool: I want to build on the arm for my x86 box.
<rjune_wrk> are any of the emulated environments good?
<ogra> how do you mean "any" :)
<ogra> there is only qemu
<rjune_wrk> yes, but qemu will emulate multiple archs
<ogra> there are various hacks to it though
<rjune_wrk> I need one that's pretty well supported and relatively quick.\
<rjune_wrk> My first thought was ppc as I know it's well supported.
<rjune_wrk> but qemu doesn't seem to support ppc so well
<ogra> not fast at least
<ogra> i know vagrantc played with ppc in qemu 0.11 just yesterday for ltsp support, ask him about the results
<rjune_wrk> will do, thanks
<ogra> lool, so you got your beagle, eh ? :)
<lool> I did!
<lool> The board and its case are great
<ogra> bah, i'm envious !
<ogra> but i'll get my B2.5 tomorrow at least
<lool> SheevaPlug yesterday, BeagleBoard today
<lool> Lange 5.1 was expected today as well, but FedEx couldn't deliver it
<ogra> what do you want with a Sheeva ?
<lool> Nothing :)
<ogra> heh
<lool> I'm playing with it
<ogra> running jaunty on it for the next century :)
<lool> Making installation easy with opensource tools; it's still possible to run jaunty and right now karmic on it
<ogra> btw, update-manager change is pushed
<lool> Well jaunty is supported for 3 years, right?
<lool> cool
<ogra> 3 years
 * ogra boggles
<ogra> lool, btw, robert nelson provides debs (sadly no source) for beagle kernels
<ogra> http://www.rcn-ee.com/deb/kernel/beagle/
<ogra> Bug 32084
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 32084 in gnome-screensaver "Fade In" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32084
<ogra> i love excessively descriptive bugtitles ...
<lool> ogra: Is there a way to load uboot and its env from MMC?
<lool> I tried pressing the user button when resetting, but that didn't show a different boot sequence
<lool> Perhaps I need to write it at 0x400?
<ogra> hmm, i dont remember
<ogra> its a while ago that i played with uboot on the beagle
<lool> Oddly the uboots I build don't have MMC support
<ogra> is it in the config options ?
<lool> I'm using the default beagle config
<lool> CONFIG_MMC is set in include/configs/omap3_beagle.h
<ogra> weird
<ogra> i know you need to put MLO and uboot on the MMC and it shoudl just boot from that
<lool> I didn't have MLO
<ogra> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoard#U-Boot_booting
<lool> ogra: You just put MLO in the vfat?
<ogra> i think you dd it .. there was a howto anywhere
<ogra> ah, no you just copy it apparently
<ogra> http://code.google.com/p/beagleboard/wiki/BeagleSourceCode
<lool> Bah MLO 404s
<ogra> Note: To use MLO, U-Boot and kernel images from above, rename downloaded files to MLO, u-boot.bin and uImage at your SD card. I.e. remove the extensions to distinguish the download files.
<lool> Error: reading boot sector
<lool> Loading u-boot.bin from nand
<lool> Hmm I might have disrespected formatting requirements
<ogra> you found an x-loader ?
<lool> Do I need one?
<lool> Oh MLO, yeah
<lool> From the files section
<ogra> http://code.google.com/p/beagleboard/downloads/list seems to have revc specific binaries
<lool> Yes that's what I grabbed for MLO
<lool> Cool it worked
<ogra> :)
<lool> Still no MMC support
<lool> Despite having CONFIG_MMC in the config
<ogra> oh, did you see my comment on the gnome-keyring bug btw ?
<lool> I did
<ogra> thats really odd
<lool> It might or might not be toolchain related
<lool> Perhaps the toolchain helps a race
<ogra> i didnt change the toolchain
<ogra> only gcc
<lool> Odd, even with the new Uboot I don't have USB tty
<lool> MUSB: using high speed
<lool> In:    serial usbtty
<lool> Out:   serial usbtty
<lool> Err:   serial usbtty
<ogra> sounds about right
<ogra> no output ?
<lool> I don't think I have to use a type A cable, do I?
<lool> No device on the USB port
<ogra> no idea, i have revB
<ogra> thats not capable of MUSB
<lool> I don't understand
<lool> [104939.636022] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<ogra> hmm, but thats kernel
<ogra> not uboot
<lool> That's on the host side
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> i see that a lot in karmic, but never had probs due to it
<lool> This device cannot do calls on its own. It is not a modem.
<ogra> weird
<ogra> it should become a ttyUSB device
<lool> Ok got it working
<ogra> cool !
<xxiao> new to armlinux, does it have a generic irc like mipslinux for mips?
<lool> I had a nice host crash
<lool> After typing reset in the beagleboard console
<ogra> ugh
<lool> It seems these weird USB thingies can trigger nice kernel crashes on the host side
<lool> It was weird to see Xorg go away and the kernel restart
<ogra> probably the MUSB code is still a bit young
<lool> Since I had set udev to info or debug, not sure, my machine takes forever to come back up
<lool> Note that this is on the HOST side
<ogra> yeah
<lool> So I'd guess the ADC driver or whatever is the issue
<ogra> still, you never know what it might send through the cable
<ogra> and if your host sees it as usb modem or something ...
<lool> So the reason it didn't work is because I was powering via a separate USB cable
<lool> Once I only powered with mini USB, it worked -- as odd as it seems
<ogra> very odd
<beyossi> Hi Ogra, may I consult with you regarding the http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<rjune_wrk> beyossi: He may be out right now, he's in Germany, so it's roughly GMT + 3 or so there
<lool> +2
<beyossi> Thanks.
<rjune_wrk> lool: +2?
<rjune_wrk> You voting for ogra now too?
<lool> GMT+2/UTC+2
<rjune_wrk> ah
<xxiao> unlike mips/powerpc, the armlinux devel is totally distributed, in that the armlinux site looks like in stone age, and there is no good irc for it either...
#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-24
<mattgriffin> would anyone with Ubuntu running on ARM be willing to join the Ubuntu One beta program and provide feedback on any issues?
<ogra> mattgriffin, i dont think we have many desktop users yet :)
<ogra> the HW we target isnt on the market yet, and users running ubuntu on their ARMs atm will rather have systems that are not really powerful, but given that ubuntuone is in the default install i'll include it in image testing
<ogra> plars, ^^^ can we take that into account in the testing process ?
<mattgriffin> ogra: great! thanks so much. just want to make sure we won't have compatibility problems with ARMs.
<mattgriffin> ogra: ping me if you need access to the beta or have any questions/feedback.
<ogra> mattgriffin, will do
<Martyn> morning
<plars> mattgriffin, ogra: absolutely! I actually just got my account active on it a few days ago
<ogra> heh, me too
<mattgriffin> :)
<ogra> my invitation from barcelona was timed out
<plars> mattgriffin: are there already test procedures or testsuites in place for ubuntu one client?
<plars> mattgriffin: it would be good if we could just take the same tests you are already running and do that on our hardware
<mattgriffin> ogra: i'll share a file with you and it will send you another invitation
<ogra> i applied for one and have it running
<mattgriffin> plars: cool. i'll check into those.
<Martyn> ogra : Do we have a rootfs for 9.10?
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/project-rootstock/
<Martyn> ogra : I've been asked to demonstrate it on the PBX-A9 if possible .. but I haven't been keeping up with the current state of devel.
<ogra> (the script formerly known as ...)
<Martyn> right :)
<ogra> you need to run it on 9.10 or at least pull the debootstrap from it into your system
<Martyn> Is the prereq having a fully installed QEMU environment still?
<ogra> yep
<Martyn> okay, I'll update my system to the current 9.10 alpha and give it a shot
<ogra> you could use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BuildEABIChroot but that only bootstraps the system, you need to chroot and configure manually
<Martyn> I'll give your new script a try :)
<ogra> but its significantly faster
<ogra> ok
<Martyn> Might as well start eating the dogfood :)
<Martyn> (as they say)
<ogra> thats good, i'll package it soon
<ogra> and am working on a gui version
<Martyn> ogra : meanwhile I can just check it out from the repository, yea?
<ogra> right
<Martyn> current trunk should be stable enough to use?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> if you see issues, let me know
 * Martyn starts downloading the 9.10 alpha image
<Martyn> server install CD should be enough, yea?
<ogra> yeah
<rjune_wrk> ogra: who builds perl for arm currently?
<ogra> nobody specifically, why ?
<rjune_wrk> I need to cross compile it.
<ogra> (there is nothing thats specifically built for arm)
<ogra> our arm buildds act like the i386 ones and just pick up the source package once its uploaded
<rjune_wrk> are you cross compilng? or does the build system run on an arm box?
<ogra> crosscompiling is a massive effort
<rjune_wrk> yes i t is
<ogra> we are building everything natively
<rjune_wrk> damn.
<ogra> crosscompiling means to build the whole dependency chain first
<rjune_wrk> Yup.
<rjune_wrk> I know what it takes.
<ogra> right
<ogra> then you know why we build only natively :)
<rjune_wrk> I've been using crosstool for most of those bits.
<rjune_wrk> yea.
 * ogra goes on a call 
<rjune_wrk> thx ogra
<ogra> welcome
#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-25
<beyossi> anyone tried sefdec macromedia flash player on an arm using ubuntu?, or any other flash player (swf files player)?
<beyossi> sorry i meant swfdec and not sefdec
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-26
<lilstevie> is anyone about?
<lag> ogra: Ping
<hrw> morgen
<lag> hrw: Morning
<lag> hrw: Thanks for the Linked-in add
<hrw> np
<lag> hrw: You'd do well to change your picture
<lag> :)
<lag> You don't look like that anymore :)
<hrw> I am lazy when it comes to pictures
<lag> It's the reason I didn't recognise you in Prague
<hrw> I shaved and haircut on Thursday
<lag> Did you have hair before then?
<hrw> yep
<lag> A big change for you then
<lag> It looks better now
<lag> mythripk: ping
<XorA> heh makes ubuntu sound like a cult, must shave head before meeting :-)
<lag> Well you know that computer programmers have a reputation for being intimidating and hard! ;)
 * XorA wonders if Henry Rollins is an ubuntu developer
<lag> I hear Charles Bronson also dabbles
<hrw> I wrote nice patch during sprint - it dropped hrw@ubuntu.com from binutils/README.cross as such one does not exists
 * hrw is neither Debian or Ubuntu developer
<lool> Would someone know which host is the armel porter box in the Canonical DC?
<lool> I tried rimu and jocote, but these are dead apparently
<lag> lool: kakadu
<lool> lag: kakadu to you too
<lool> oh wait, is that an hostname?   :)
<lag> lool: Yes :)
<lool> lag: Works, thanks
<lag> lool: np
<lool> lag: Do you know how to install build-deps?
<lool> hmm apt-get install
<lag> lool: What are you trying to do?
<lool> lag: install build-deps of a package; sudo apt-get install works
<lool> ERROR: package 'libjack0' marked for removal but the system does not allow removals
<lool> hmpf
<lag> :)
<lag> Nothing to do with me
<lag> You'll have to speak to IS
<lool> it's ok, I can live without the package I was missing; it seems it will meed mvo to fix some rapt script
<lool> first time I see this script BTW
<lool> chrisccoulson: Hey
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<lool> chrisccoulson: Unfortunately, yao is .cn and michaelh .nz, and they are both offline now
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<lool> (they are the main folks looking into the issue, and the other folks have other tasks)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just trying to figure out how to run it without jit (i know it's possible to do that when creating the JSContext, but i'm not sure if it looks for something in the environment)
<hrw> lool: apt-get build-dep package
<lool> hrw: this doesnt work in the porter boxes
<lool> hrw: only apt-get install is allowed
<hrw> ok, good to know
 * hrw avoids foreign machines
<lool> chrisccoulson: Running it on imacro_asm.js alone is enough to crash it, but on an empty file or on imacros.jsasm, it doesn't crash
<ukleinek> lool: apt-get install -o "Dir::Etc::SourceList $HOME/mysources.list" setuidbash :-)
<chrisccoulson> lool, yeah, i'm seeing the same behaviour here
<lool> ukleinek: Eh
<lool> chrisccoulson: A trivial file with "i = 0;"
<lool> breaks it
<chrisccoulson> lool - i think it's already running without JIT (in any case, running with "-j" still causes it to crash, and that option toggles the state of JIT)
<lool> chrisccoulson: Hmm ok, there's also a -o jit, but I couldn't unset it properly
<lool> chrisccoulson: Would it make sense to try to build the tip of the js tree from mozilla-central to see if it's still there?
<chrisccoulson> i just had a look at the code for the shell, and passing "-j" causes it to do "JS_ToggleOptions(cx, JSOPTION_JIT);"
<lool> chrisccoulson: a workaround we could try is -fno-strict-aliasing
<lool> chrisccoulson: lunch here, bbl
 * lag wonders where ogra is today
<ogra> busy with non IRC stuff, sorry
<ogra> whats up ?
<lag> np
<lag> The daily builds appear to have stopped building on the 20th?
<ogra> yes, there are issues with the image size of the filesystem
<ogra> i'm working on debugging it
<lool> chrisccoulson: back
<lag> ogra: And the 20th is the one that's broken
<ogra> somehow we create to small images for no apparent reasons
<ogra> so the cp'ing of the chroot content fails with "no space left on device" errors
<lag> Is this something you're working on right now?
<ogra> yes
<lag> Then I'll leave you to it
<ogra> i dont get the reason though
<lag> Can you poke me when it's complete
<ogra> df -ks |cut -f1 is how we get the size
<lag> df: invalid option -- 's'
<lag> Try `df --help' for more information.
<ogra> dd if=/dev/zero of=<image> bs=1024 count=0 seek=<size> ... is how we create the image
<ogra> err
<ogra> du -ks, sorry
<lag> Okay, that works
<ogra> according to the manpage du -ks gives me the value of 1k bytes
<ogra> so using bs=1024 needs to create an exactly sized image file
<ogra> i dont get where the overhead comes from
<ogra> apparently there is some
<chrisccoulson> lool - i was just about to try building our firefox-4.0 package, which is basically what's in mozilla-central;
<lool> ogra: what do you du?
<lag> ogra: Yes it does
<ogra> lool, creating ext2 images
<lool> chrisccoulson: Ok, I copied over src/js and ran autoconf, configure, and am building now
<lool> chrisccoulson: But your plan sounds good
<ukleinek> ogra: there is some fs overhead, no?
<lool> ogra: Do you du the .img file, or the contents of the image?
<ogra> lool, the build chroot
<lool> even if you du all files in the fs, there is more space used by the fs
<lool> with fs structures
<lool> superblocks for instance are obviously not accounted per file
<ogra> we also add 10M for a potential journal to the size variable
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i would have expected to have some overhead, but more than 10 meg ?
<lool> this seems really fragile
<ogra> it is what livecd-roofs uses for the squashfs size computation
<ogra> seems ext*fs has some more overhead
<ogra> (the same code is used by angstrom for creating their images btw)
<ukleinek> ogra: apt-cache show genext2fs
<ogra> ukleinek, thats what causes my headdache
<ogra> and why i'm working at the code :)
<ukleinek> ah, I thought there was no need to specify an image-size
<lool> chrisccoulson: Happy to hear when you have a firefox-4.0 build finished; if my tip build doesn't help, I'll try with -fno-strict-aliasing
<ogra> genext2fs allocates the whole size of the target image in ram
<ogra> before copying anything into it
<ogra> with our 1.6G images that takes 2h and about 2G swap
<ukleinek> huh
<ogra> we initially used genext2fs ... i'm currently attempting to switch to a loop mounted img file instead
<lool> loop-mounted?  doesn't that require root?
<ogra> lool, we have root on the livefs builders
<ogra> no prob there
<ogra> just not on antimony
<lool> oh right
<ogra> 21032 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user
<ogra> heh
<ogra> silly me :P
<lool> chrisccoulson: js from mozilla-central segfaults too
<chrisccoulson> lool - ah, ok. i can probably stop the firefox-4 build then
<lool> chrisccoulson: Hmm it doesn't use any shared libs or anything does it?
<lool> chrisccoulson: I'm running gdb on the unstripped shell/js file, but the stacktrace is worthless, did you do anything to get a nice backtrace?
<lool> Reading symbols from /home/lool/js/src/shell/js...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<lool> uh
<lool> ah, not built with -g *me bangs head*
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
 * lool builds with -g -ggdb -O0 -fno-strict-aliasing now
<lool> chrisccoulson: ~lool/js/src.tgz is a base tree ifyou like
 * lool grmpfs - mozilla configure doesn't take CFLAGS on the cmdline
<hrw> ~curse linux-meta ubuntu crap
<hrw> apt-get source linux-what-it-is-called-today suxx
<amitk> hrw: it is always linux-image-<flavour>
<hrw> no,  it is linux-image-version-abi-flavour
<hrw> and version and abi changes daily, twice daily, weekly, randomly
<amitk> I thought you wanted meta source?
<hrw> no
<hrw> I want source
<amitk> sure, whats wrong with abi changing?
<hrw> if I want meta I do 'apt-get source linux-meta'
<ogra> apt-get source linux ?
<hrw> ogra: will grab linux-meta instead
<ogra> oh, right
 * ogra always forgets that
<hrw> ogra: there was bug about it since ubuntu 3.04 or older
<hrw> bug #-2
<lool> hrw: apt-get --only-source source linux
<hrw> lool: thx
<lool> crap, I have to pass CXXFLAGS as well
<lool> There, finally, it builds with the proper flags
<dyfet> ogra: hi!  I have not had a chance to unpack yet
<ogra> dyfet, take your time
<dyfet> well, I also have some pain killers for my eye...
<lool> GRR -O3 overrides my user-specified -O0
<lool> and -fstrict-aliasing as well
<lool> chrisccoulson: How is one expected to pass flags to the builds?
<chrisccoulson> lool, what flags do you want to pass?
<lool> chrisccoulson: I'd like to pass CFLAGS="-g -ggdb -O0 -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall" CXXFLAGS="$CFLAGS"
<lool> MODULE_OPTIMIZE_FLAGS is apparently what I'm supposed to set
<lool> and INTERP_OPTIMIZER, sigh
<chrisccoulson> lool - doing "export CFLAGS=...." before running configure should work
<lool> chrisccoulson: does not, MODULE_OPTIMIZE_FLAGS and INTERP_OPTIMIZER take precedence (my flags are passed, but overriden later in command-lines)
<lool> I see some -Os now, from /somewhere/
<lool> chrisccoulson: The evil thing is that different files are compiled with different opts, so it seemed like I was finally using the proper ones, but no, I wasn't for some files   :-/
<chrisccoulson> lool - does it work if you build with --disable-optimize?
<lool> chrisccoulson: Didn't try that one
<lool> MOZ_OPTIMIZE_FLAGS is where -Os comes from
<chrisccoulson> --disable-optimize should switch off building different files with different optimizations
<lool> I will pass that *and* turn all the nasty flags off explicitly on make
 * lool looks hard and doesn't see any -Os or -O3 or -fstrict-aliasing anymore
<lool> and the build is faster in -O0
<lool> chrisccoulson: Yep, same issue with every opt turned off
<lool> same bt
<lool> #0  0x00072688 in js_CheckForStringIndex (id=1514652) at jsobj.cpp:4006
<lool> #1  0x00073c9c in js_SetPropertyHelper (cx=0x1b7900, obj=0x40602000,  id=1514652, defineHow=9, vp=0xbeb433c0) at jsobj.cpp:5012
<asac> lool: if you want to use the same -Ox everywhere you can say: --enable-optmize="-Os"  for instance ... this will override all subtree optimization etc. (not sure if thats what you ask)
<lool> asac: that was the goal, yes, well that and other flags
<asac> lool: the subtree optimizes are tuned by mozilla. they would be happy to get better tuning for armel from talking to a few folks at moz summit. but just -O2 etc. wont be right.
<asac> what problem triggers this?
<asac> crashes with our new toolchain?
<lool> chrisccoulson: eh, s == 0x00000008 now
<lool> asac: the js interpreter in xulrunner/firefox builds is broken with the new toolchain
<lool> asac: What I hate with the mozilla thing is that my flags don't get precedence
<asac> kk
<asac> which flags do you want to remove/add?
<asac> lool: ?
<lool> asac: it's ok now, the flags were discussed earlier here: -O0, -g, -ggdb, -Wall, -fno-strict-aliasing and such
<asac> k
<lool> I managed to pass the flags, but now I'm trying to debug, and it doesn't look too nice
<asac> lool: for best debugging you could use --disable-optimize and --enable-debug
<asac> and then start it from dist/bin directly
<asac> (but i guess that was already mentioned too)
<lool> asac: This is the information I was looking for earlier, but now I have a debug build
<lool> asac: Are you tempted to look into this?
<asac> lool: --enable-debug also enables assertion logging etc. so it might be helpful if you dont get that atm. (e.g. if you start you should see a bunch of prints etc.)
<asac> lool: i dont think i will be able figure these toolchain induced problems easily.
<hrw> zumbi: thx for mail - will reply
<rsalveti> morning
<zumbi> hrw: no problem.. I do not know why i did not see it before
<hrw> zumbi: number of your ITP is?
<zumbi> hrw: why?
<zumbi> 553682
<zumbi> 553683
<zumbi> 553684
<zumbi> 553685
<zumbi> 553687
<zumbi> and discussion upon -devel
<lool> zumbi: So what's the model for these sources?
<lool> zumbi: Is it the same source tree uploaded multiple times?
<lool> gcc-4.3, does someone still care about this??
<lool> zumbi: what about linux headers?
<zumbi> 553679
<hrw> zumbi: wanted to read
<lool> hrw: read?
<hrw> lool: yes, read - I do such thing with bug reports
<lool> zumbi: So I see only one gcc and one eglibc source package; I understand you will go through 6 or so uploads at least everytime the linux headers change or something
<zumbi> lool: i prefer delay discussion for debconf
<lool> zumbi: Your ITPs seem to use the same model I was using for my cross-toolchain source tree, is that the one?
<hrw> zumbi: bookmarked those
<hrw> zumbi: will mail debian-embedded/linaro-toolchain with more info
<zumbi> lool: not exactly, but i keep you in copyright files
<zumbi> hrw: thanks
<lool> zumbi: I personally concluded that this wasn't a sane model
<lool> Too many uploads, or out of date toolchains, and too many source packages
<zumbi> lool: is not your model, and what do you care? I am the one who step up for maintainance
<zumbi> within Debian
<zumbi> I have been holding upload for later discussion
<zumbi> multiarch, sysroot and emdebian way of doing things
<lool> zumbi: I care because I will be using Debian cross-toolchains too, and because I care about Debian!
<zumbi> I would prefer to coordinate with you all, so I propose to discuss this at debconf
<lool> zumbi: Discussing at Debconf is fine too, but we can as well discuss some of it now?
<zumbi> please note I am not against you
<lool> One doesn't prevent the other  :)
<hrw> zumbi: now we have "source binary packages" for eglibc, gcc-4.[45], linux, binutils
<lool> zumbi: I'm not saying you're against me
<zumbi> lool: I am at work
<zumbi> none pais me to do this work
<lool> zumbi: Ok; if you can't chat now, we can chat later or only at debconf
<hrw> zumbi: soon (before maverick alpha3 if all go ok) we will have stages support in eglibc/gcc/linux and also their debian/rules* in *-source packages
<zumbi> later should be fine, but i rather have a meeting at debconf if you really care (on all arches)
<lool> zumbi: I don't think the arches matter really
<zumbi> hrw: but only working on armel :/
<hrw> zumbi: no - any non-bi/triarch
<lool> zumbi: It's unfortunate that we broke other arches, but it's not intended and am sure it can be fixes
<lool> *fixed
<hrw> zumbi: tested only for armel yes
<zumbi> hey guys, lets better discuss later or by mail if you do not mind
<hrw> sure
<zumbi> please, and I am not against you
<rsavoye> does maverick-ARM run under QEMU at all ?
<hrw> I hope that we (Linaro and Emdebian) will have a chance once to meet in one place and discuss
<hrw> rsavoye: should
<rsavoye> is it faster than a beagle ? :-)
<hrw> zumbi: I am trying to be as much as possible not against anyone. If I will became such then tell
<hrw> rsavoye: maybe on 30GHz x86-64...
<hrw> that zero is not mistake
<rsavoye> oh well...
<zumbi> hrw: no, you are fine
<rsavoye> too bad cross-compiling is so broken for most packages
<hrw> rsavoye: thats debian/ubuntu errors
<zumbi> hrw: but i have the feeling that lool, slangasek and partialy doko, do not undetrstand me and they are somehow mad at me. But it is just a feeling.
<XorA> hrw has the patches to fix thousands of cross compile issues :-)
<hrw> rsavoye: openembedded has thousands of cross compiled ones
<rsavoye> I know, but I prefer to not use the OE build style
<hrw> zumbi: they did less crosscompilations that we did
<lool> zumbi: I'm not mad at you  :-)
<slangasek> zumbi: I'm not mad at you, but you clearly working at cross-purposes to what we're trying to achieve with multiarch
<hrw> rsavoye: so merge our (OE) patches
<rsavoye> unfortunately it was OpenJDK I was hoping to cross compile, but it looks like a mess
<lool> zumbi: You seem to be pushing for solutions which we identified as incomplete already
<hrw> rsavoye: it is a mess but crossbuildable mess
<slangasek> and I've already explained how this is the case, so I'm at a loss to how I can clarify this
<zumbi> slangasek: happy to hear that I hope we can discuss further at debconf
<hrw> so far I am ignoring 'multiarch' word and just do cross stuff
<rsavoye> I see the long list of patches, I have to decide if I want to apply them all, and then fix things to cross compile with your toolchain, not OE
<hrw> rsavoye: I know
<zumbi> lool: I am not pushing anything, I could have the upload done and end with the issue. But I hold because I want consensus. Let's better talk at debconf and please also consider Squeeze release in mind
<zumbi> hrw: how does OE build their cross toolchains? do they use sysroot?
<zumbi> hrw: have you experienced the with-libs/with-headers pain?
<hrw> zumbi: sysroot only now
<hrw> zumbi: non sysroot way is argh but I feel that multiarch debian will force that way
<zumbi> yes, everybody does, I do not know why do not work for lool
<zumbi> anyway, lets better delay discussion for later (or debconf)
<hrw> I hope for notes from debconf meeting
<zumbi> hrw: I always try to be transparent -- do not worry for that
<lool> zumbi: Well if you had proceeded with an upload, you wouldn't have put an end to the issue, since I would be unhappy  :-)
<lool> zumbi: There are multiple discussions going on; one is about cross-compiler packages, and another one is about cross-compiling Debian
<lool> Concerning cross-compiler packages, what you used to do should still be possible in the future, but might be temporarily broken (patches welcome); it should also be more solid going forward
<lool> Since we don't have parallel sets of rules for cross versus non-cross
<lool> It will *also* allow uploading a single cross-toolchain-armel package which will trigger a while toolchain bootstrap
<lool> You don't seem to look at the latter, I don't understand why
<slangasek> zumbi: to satisfy the requirements for multiarch, the trees for all architectures *must* have the same root, and it must be /; and consequently, sysroot will fail to allow coinstallability, because the architecture tuple is part of the sysroot path, *not* part of the paths for the subdirectories
<zumbi> I rather have binutils-cross which builds all binutils targets
<lool> I went with the 4 source packages + 6 uploads route myself, just like the one you ITP-ed, and it's *pain*, and we have another way which seems superior?
<hrw> zumbi: 'all binutils targets' == all arches?
<lool> zumbi: This is a valid approach, it's not what you ITP-ed; I don't think it's a good approach either, but for different reasons
<lool> hrw: *That's what I understood at least)
<zumbi> slangasek: yes, at the end, I understand your point :) -- but I am still convinced that multiarch and sysroot should be compatible and that is not going to happen for Squeeze, later we can change
<slangasek> I don't see any reason they wouldn't be compatible
<slangasek> it's just that neither helps the goals of the other
<zumbi> lool: sure, ITP should be renamed then, I though on that after filing the ITP, but that time none care, so I did not had to coordinate much
<zumbi> slangasek: true, I saw your point, makes sense to me
<lool> zumbi: I don't think having multiarch and sysroot compatible wouldn't land for squeeze, it's not a complex patch, just need to agree on pathnames
<zumbi> lool: sure, lets talk later or at debconf about it. And let me repeat, I am not against you, but I was the only one caring on cross tools on the last 5-6 years, and doko does not even allow me to touch his tree.
<zumbi> but hey.. does not matter! We are good friends and we can discuss this like persons
 * ogra GRRs at the archive 
<lool> zumbi: I'm not against you, I'm against the proposal of -armel packages because I went through that and I think that's heavy, and I'm against the proposal of -cross packages because I think that's ugly, but we can talk this over   :-)
<zumbi> lool: sure - I am open for discussion :)
<zumbi> lool: indeed, that was doko plan, he wanted only armel in the archive, but there are other devels that would like to have any-to-any arch, like we had on lenny
<lool> zumbi: I would like to allow amy-to-any, but I'm not sure the Debian archive is the best place for this
<lool> In Ubuntu, I understand only cross-armel will be provided
<ogra> now who is amy ?
<lool> on i386 and amd64
<lag> robclark: ping
<robclark> lag: pong
<lag> robclark: Can you explain to me in simple terms what a lost-digit is please?
<robclark> lag: basically I think it means that sync is lost..  although I'm not yet sure why it happens over and over a gazillion times
<lag> Oh, you see that too?
<lag> I thought it was just me and my weird monitor
<lag> robclark: ?
<robclark> lag: yeah..
<robclark> (sorry, multitasking)
<lag> Mythri's patch fixes this issue for me
<robclark> yeah, I'm still cleaning up my patch, and then I need to rebase on mythripk's latest
<robclark> I'm hoping that helps
<hrw> ~curse libelf<>libelfg
<chrisccoulson> lool - i'm not sure whether you noticed this already, but the jsid is getting mangled between frames 1 and 2 of https://pastebin.canonical.com/35036/
<chrisccoulson> #1  0x2a043c86 in js_DefineNativeProperty (cx=0x2a0d6b80, obj=0x2a0f80c0,
<chrisccoulson>     id=705479548, value=22, getter=0x2a03f695 <block_getProperty>,
<chrisccoulson>     setter=0x2a03f631 <block_setProperty>, attrs=69, flags=4, shortid=0,
<chrisccoulson>     propp=0x0, defineHow=0)
<chrisccoulson> #2  0x2a0440a2 in js_DefineBlockVariable (cx=0x2a0cc37c, obj=0x2a0cc378,
<chrisccoulson>     id=705523208, index=<value optimized out>)
<chrisccoulson> the id parameters should be the same
<chrisccoulson> in fact, all of the arguments passed to js_DefineNativeProperty are wrong
<XorA> bah lucid x86 dual boot broken :-(
<lool> chrisccoulson: Oh
<lool> chrisccoulson: that's very interesting
<jayabharath> all - Where can I find daily build images for OMAP4/ubuntu?
<rsalveti> jayabharath: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current
<rsalveti> there you can find the omap 3 and omap 4 images
<rsalveti> jayabharath: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ARM/PreinstalledImage if you need instructions to install it
<jayabharath> rsalveti: thanks. Do these images work on OMAP4 Blaze platform?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: did you ever test this image on blaze?
<rsalveti> jayabharath: I'm not sure, but I believe it should work
<rsalveti> I just tested/saw it on a normal panda
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: I don't have a blaze (yet).
<jayabharath> I see... ogra should have it (my guess)
<jayabharath> anyway will check it out and go from there
<rsalveti> jayabharath: yeah, let us know if it worked or not
<jayabharath> ok
<Henk___> Hallo word de arm-wm8505 ondersteunt
<Neko> boo
<mpoirier> davidm ?
<cwillu_at_work> segfaults in system-config-printer when poking at a windows network
<pcacjr> cwillu_at_work: please, report the bug
<cwillu_at_work> pcacjr, seems to be dups around, I'm still reading through them, and being distracted by other folks :p
<pcacjr> cwillu_at_work, oh, i see. heh :-)
<cwillu_at_work> pcacjr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nss-mdns/+bug/370293 looks pretty similar
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 370293 in nss-mdns (Ubuntu) "system-config-printer.py crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen@plt() (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 11)" [Medium,New]
<cwillu_at_work> if I install apport, will I get a decent trace out of it?
<pcacjr> cwillu_at_work, will take a look. i dunno..
<pcacjr> just testing...
<cwillu_at_work> I'm browsing for the printer, and it dies when I click on a hostname
<cwillu_at_work> the hostnames themselves show up in the workgroup tree though
 * pcacjr nods
<pcacjr> i'm looking into it right now
<cwillu_at_work> pcacjr, booting up a fresh card right now in case the card in question was the problem
<cwillu_at_work> okay, it's not the card
<cwillu_at_work> might be privilege related
<cwillu_at_work> I need to test again, but the first attempt under root worked fine
<cwillu_at_work> (I'm generally working as an unprivileged user in lp and lpadmin groups)
<cwillu_at_work> I can provide you with ssh access to the box in question if you want
<cwillu_at_work> nope, spoke too soon, died on the next machine I clicked on
<cwillu_at_work> but that implies that it's not completely deterministic
<cwillu_at_work> pcacjr, ^
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-27
<cwillu_at_work> pcacjr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/412336 also seems to match
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 412336 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "Crash while browsing smb printer shares (affects: 4) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<cwillu_at_work> there's a pcap capture of the network traffic
<cwillu_at_work> and removing all mention of mdns from /etc/nsswitch.conf eliminates the crashes
<cwillu_at_work> it appears that adding wins in front of mdns4 in /etc/nsswitch.conf also removes the crashes
<cwillu_at_work> I'm remaking a fresh image with wins added to verify, it'll be about 30 minutes
<brendan0powers_> hi, does anyone know if there is a rmadison url for ubuntu-arm?
<persia> There isn't.  If you make a local mirror of the packages and sources files, you can use plain madison.
<persia> But the sources should always be the same as any other architecture in Ubuntu, and the binaries ought be similar, excepting when there is a failure or delay to build.
<brendan0powers_> persia: ok, I'l just use the normal one for now
<brendan0powers_> acutally, does anyone have any tips for setting up a cross compile toolchain?
<persia> It's what most folks do :)  The repo is the same, after all.
<persia> Generally, we don't cross-compile.  All the packages are compiled natively.
<brendan0powers_> I'm currently trying to get buildcross from embedian to work
<persia> Would an emulated build meet your needs, or do you need cross-build for something specific?
<brendan0powers_> an emulated build is very slow
<persia> Yeah :)
<brendan0powers_> I was building QT embeded, and it took 43 hours
<brendan0powers_> and it still wasn't done, so I stopped it
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> brendan0powers_: you can try the linaro toolchain that hrw|gone is maintaining
<rsalveti> you can cross-compile then
<brendan0powers_> rsalveti: that looks interesting
<persia> Note that combining cross-compiled and native-compiled stuff may or may not work as expected, depending (basically, widely untested)
<rsalveti> depends a lot on what package you're using and how you're building it
<persia> Yep.
<rsalveti> I generally only cross-compile the kernel, as it's much much faster
<brendan0powers_> hmm
<brendan0powers_> the buildcross script I'm fiddling with takes the same version of gcc, libc, etc.. as the distrobution I'm using(jaunty)
<brendan0powers_> so hopefully that will help some
<brendan0powers_> I'm really quite suprised at how difficult this is
<dcordes__> got this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/maverick-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img.gz for testing purpose on non-omap device and X doesn't seem to work. how can I get a login ?
<dcordes__> does it use xf86-video-omapfb ?
<rsalveti> I think it's using omapfb or fbdev, I'm not sure yet
<rsalveti> fbdev would work fine for you
<dcordes__> yeah likely. is there any way to login on tty though ?
<dcordes__> I tried ubuntu/ubuntu login and ubuntu/<none> doesn't work
<rsalveti> dcordes__: this iso requires you to run it for the first time
<rsalveti> to finish the installation steps, like creating a normal user
<dcordes__> ugh let's see if it will like my known working karmic xorg.conf
<brendan0powers_> rsalveti: does the linaro toolchain have a PPA?
<brendan0powers_> rsalveti: I get lost in launchpad
<rsalveti> brendan0powers_: yep, but I believe it works for maverick only, but you can try it in a chroot env
<rsalveti> not a PPA, but an external repo, AFAIK
<dcordes__> rsalveti: if it's so omap specific can I assume rootfs has nice neon accerlation ?
<rsalveti> brendan0powers_: http://people.canonical.com/~hrw/ubuntu-maverick-armel-cross-compilers/
<rsalveti> dcordes__: neon is not supported by default
<rsalveti> is target for armv7 and thumb2, but not neon
<rsalveti> as not all armv7 hardware supports neon
<cwillu> I think pixman has neon routines available automatically though, no?
<dcordes__> rsalveti: so currently nothing is compile with neon ?
<dcordes__> would be really cool to have neon ffmpeg ootb
<rsalveti> dcordes__: not that I know
<dcordes__> ok
<rsalveti> yep, but getting a specific ppa for that would be a way to go
<rsalveti> then users could easily install and use it
<dcordes__> rsalveti: looks like many different apt repositories coming :)
<cwillu> do we have armel ppa's yet?
<rsalveti> dcordes__: yep, but is the way to go, at least for neon, that doesn't affect many packages :-)
<dcordes__> wait a second. what is ppa ?
<rsalveti> cwillu: I believe you can create it by submitting packages by sftp, but didn't test yet
<dcordes__> it ate my xorg.conf very good
<cwillu> okay, I should play around with that
<cwillu> thanks
<dcordes__> ok but doesn't work as expected. after clicking the login button screen goes black and then goes back to login screen
<dcordes__> I think it is a problem to not add any extra login possibility
<dcordes__> guess the gui started depends on extensions not provided by xf86-video-fbdev
<rsalveti> dcordes__: I guess it should work, at least the 2d ui
<dcordes__> rsalveti: well is 2d ui default
<dcordes__> I have seen that it has the 2d option with efl installable (on some blog)
<rsalveti> yep
<dcordes__> rsalveti: any pointer where the script is that starts the gui ?
<dcordes__> basically I just need to add a login manually
<rsalveti> dcordes__: hm, don't know, try looking on how gdm request the sections
<pcacjr_> nite all
<rsalveti> pcacjr: nite
<lag> OMG cooloney!
<cooloney> lag: man, morning, hehe
<lag> That pull-request is bonkers
<lag> Are you going to submit an email for every one?
<lag> [1/220]
<lag> [2/220]
<lag> [3/220]
<lag> ..
<cooloney> oh, no,
<cooloney> you guys can pull from my branch to review
<cooloney> i am going to upload a kernel package for testing
<cooloney> i have no choice, that's the way TI release their code
<lag> :)
 * amitk prepares for 220 emails :)
<hrw> morning
<hrw> michaelh1: 'state of toolchain' news can also interest debian-embedded ML
<michaelh1> hrw: Ta, I'll add that to the list.
<lag> Morning hrw
<hrw> michaelh1: they wrote cross rules iirc
<michaelh1> hrw: their own, generating debian packages?
<hrw> binutils and gcc cross rules which exists in packaging
<lool> michaelh1: We refactored the cross rules in Debian packages, which had been mostly developed by emdebian / debian-embedded folks
<hrw> offtopic: looks like it is time to say goodbye for chromium browser for me. slow use
<ogra> lool, i see perl errors in current build logs (dictionaries-common postinst fails) that werent there last week and the failing package wasnt uploaded inbetween (neither was perl)
<ogra> (image build logs that is)
<lag> ogra: How's the image going?
<ogra> lag, see abive
<ogra> *above
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/469721/
<lag> I don't know much perl
<lag> What does this mean in real terms?
<lag> Will the daily build pass tonight?
<ogra> not if thats not fixed
<ogra> this breaks package instalation in the image
<lool> ogra: These look like perl warnings, not errors; looks like some debconf is not set properly?
<lool> ogra: Do you have the full livefs build log for armel?
<lool> I only have a truncated email
<lool> ogra: The error is:
<lool> cp: cannot create symbolic link `/tmp/tmp.70yZsJ9bgz/chroot-livecd/usr/share/gnome/help/serverguide/nl/other-apps.xml': No space left on device
<lool> cp: cannot create symbolic link `/tmp/tmp.70yZsJ9bgz/chroot-livecd/usr/share/gnome/help/serverguide/nl/virtualization.xml': No space left on device
<lool> ogra: Would you take care of fixing the livefs logs sync to people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive?
<lool> ogra: Same issue on the omap4 buildd
<lool> So both sycamore and acorn fail in the same way; I think it's lack of space on your loop device
<XorA> morning
<ogra> lool, thats old
<lool> ogra: It's from today
<ogra> not in my mails
<chrisccoulson> hi lool, do you know if michael or yao made any progress with the mozilla build failures? i stopped looking at it yesterday evening when my head started to hurt ;)
<ogra> hmm, right, on the buildds the log is longer :P
<lool> chrisccoulson: I stopped looking as well
<lool> chrisccoulson: yao did some test builds
<lool> chrisccoulson: #linaro?
<lool> michaelh1: ^
<lool> ogra: As I said, the log is truncated, if you check today's logs you will see the issue I mention...
<ogra> yes, i see it
<lool> /dev/loop0             2131676      3192   2128484   1% /tmp/tmp.FOMtHUOcZ5
<lool> cp: cannot create directory `/tmp/tmp.FOMtHUOcZ5/chroot-livecd/usr/src/linux-hea
<ogra> yep
<lool> ogra: Would be nice to fix syncing of logs, and also to fix the length of the emails; probably a SIGPIPE issue
<ogra> which is weird since there is a 2.1G image we try to copy 1.6G on
<ogra> lool, yes, i will do that, not my highest prio though
<lool> Eh, not my highest priority to look into livefs build logs  :-)
<ogra> heh, indeed
<ogra> seems like /proc is still mounted :/
<ogra> in the chroot when copying
<michaelh1> chrisccoulson: sorry for the delay.  Yao has been looking into this.  The failure does go away in debug/no optimisation mode so we'll track it down further
<lool> michaelh1: chrisccoulson is on #linaro now
<hrw> zumbi: debian-embedded & linaro-toolchain ML
<dyfet> ogra: ping
<mopdenacker> Hi! Does anyone know why we can't boot UNE on NFS, while we can with a minimal system? This was observed on both Lucid and Maverick.
<mopdenacker> I'm currently investigating (booting with init=/sbin/init --debug), but if some already knows why, it won't spoil my experience ;-)
<dcordes_> mopdenacker: can you elaborate ? what is the exact problem you are facing ?
<dcordes_> hi btw
<dcordes_> :)
<mopdenacker> Hi dcordes_ ! I'm trying to boot my board on a root fs on NFS, which contains the netbook edition. I can mount the root filesystem, but something hangs in the boot process: http://pastebin.com/AUKawzvz
<mopdenacker> If my rootfs is just a minimal system, I can reach a prompt in the console.
<mopdenacker> So, there is one of the UNE services that hangs the boot process. There are many of them, so it's not so easy to find...
<mopdenacker> Of course, the same rootfs boots fine from MMC.
<lool> mopdenacker: Do you have an initrd?
<lool> seems not
<lool> mopdenacker: You might have different behavior with and without initrd; I'd also check you fstab
<lool> #
<lool> mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format >> points at fstab not being in the right format?
<mopdenacker> hi lool ! No, I don't have an initrd. I also have the 'host:dir' message when I boot on the minimal rootfs via NFS. So, it doesn't seem to be the issue here.
<mopdenacker> My /etc/fstab just contains /proc.
<lool> mopdenacker: Do you have networking setup in your UNE fs?  if networking doesn't come up, you wont get any ttys
<lool> mopdenacker: Either arrange for n-m to start, or for ifupdown to be installed with some etc/network/interfaces file which has at least a definition for lo
<mopdenacker> lool: ouch, I've just realized that it's worse than that. The kernel itself hangs 10 to 15 seconds after starting the init process (it stops responding to pings).
<mopdenacker> So, the culprit seems to be the TI kernel I'm using, not user space.
<lool> Eh
<mopdenacker> I will go on investigating on that side...
<lool> mopdenacker: Perhaps network is being brought down and breaks NFS which breaks boot?
<mopdenacker> lool: that's a possible cause. Thanks for the tip!
<dcordes_> mopdenacker: maybe show the .config you are using for the kernel used. this might also be a question for #ubuntu-arm
<dcordes_> mopdenacker: sorry, that's #ubuntu-kernel
 * dcordes_ also has question
<dcordes_> I have a keypad driver for my device and would like to map alt key to one of the buttons. what is the correct way to identify a code for the button I want to map to, and how do I remap it ?
<mopdenacker> Actually, my kernel is not completely dead. The network seems to be dead, and the rsyslogd task is hung (http://pastebin.com/3G5fCpbv)
<mopdenacker> The effectively looks hung because of the network problem...
<GrueMaster> lag: I'm a bit nervous testing the imx51 kernel on my babbage if it is the same one that blew up two boards at the sprint.
<lag> GrueMaster: I don't know anything about it
<lag> GrueMaster: I would be too
<lag> GrueMaster: You need to speak with cooloney
<cooloney> lag: thanks,
<GrueMaster> It was part of your status update in the meeting, that's why I brought it up.
<cooloney> GrueMaster: yeah, that's what i'm concerned
<cooloney> i still don't know why the kernel update will break the board
 * lag is just the collector and presenter of information :)
<cooloney> lag: you are the man in the middle of US and China
<lag> cooloney: Seemingly
<GrueMaster> Yea, Austrailia is between us.  :P
<lag> ogra: How's the build issue coming along?
<ogra> lag, NFC
<ogra> still digging
<ogra> i'm doing a testbuild that lists all contents of the image now there is no tmpfs mounted or anything, the image is 500M bigger than the filesystem requires but i still get space errors
<lag> NFC?
<lag> Is the first work 'not' and the last word 'clue'?
<samuel> hello
<samuel> I'm trying to make an image for the BeagleBoard using rootstock, but after I run the rootstock script it don't make me any vmlinuz file
<samuel> how do i solve this ?
<ogra> lag, yeah, and the middle part is not family friendly
<lag> Quite
<ogra> though you make families with it :)
<lag> I guessed as much :)
<lag> Funky-chickens generally aren't
<rsalveti> samuel: you can try to install the kernel you want later, or even giving to rootstock as an argument
<samuel> How do I do that ? witch argument ask the rootstock to create me the file?
<rsalveti> samuel: there are some different kernel flavors at the repo, for omap4 for example
<samuel> I tried to flow this WIKI http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Boot_Partition
<rsalveti> samuel: sure, you just need to install the kernel package
<rsalveti> and you'll be fine
<rsalveti> samuel: are you trying it for a beagleboard?
<samuel> but i don't have any boot files ... :(
<rsalveti> and what ubuntu version, lucid?
<samuel> yeah
<rsalveti> samuel: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/l/linux-ti-omap/linux-image-2.6.33-502-omap_2.6.33-502.8_armel.deb for example
<cpearson> ogra: send address for next shipment of awesome
<samuel> but this is just a kernel Image, and i need the files to make a uboot file for the fs image
<cpearson> I have more HW for you
<samuel> rsalveti, (thanks by the way)
<cpearson> or at least fixed HW
<cpearson> :)
<rsalveti> cool :-)
<ogra> hooray
<cpearson> Also, I need Ivanka's (DX team) email address
<samuel> let me ask it differently, Do I need to compile the xload and uimage after I run Rootstock ?
<rsalveti> samuel: if you request to install the correct package, you'll get the uImage and uInitrd, so you can boot ubuntu successfully
<rsalveti> now for xload I believe there's a package for it, but you can try to update it by hand
<ogra> cpearson, see PM
<samuel> rsalveti, you mean on the host machine I should install another some thing else then rootstock ? or that I need to ask rootstock for it ?
<rsalveti> samuel: you should request rootstock to install it
<rsalveti> when you install the kernel package with rootstock, it'll generate the uIinitrd and uImage
<rsalveti> so you grab them and use the way you like/want
<rsalveti> for xload is different, you can try to update it by flashing at your device
<rsalveti> rcn-ee has some scripts to do the work
<rsalveti> samuel: see http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<rsalveti> samuel: --seed ubuntu-minimal,linux-image-omap for example
<rsalveti> will install the ubuntu-minimal and the linux-image-omap
<samuel> rsalveti, yes I flowed this example. Rootstock finshed to build the linux fs but didn't create any vmlinuz or initrd.img as explined
<samuel> on http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#RootStock:_Running
<rsalveti> samuel: yep, try installing giving the linux-image-omap as seed
<rsalveti> you'll get those
<rsalveti> samuel: if you request it by the seed argument, the vmlinuz and initrd.img will be inside the rootfs
<rsalveti> if you request with the kernel-image argument, you'll have these files together with the rootfs at your directory
 * rsalveti needs coffee 
<samuel> I have requested the kernel image by argument as in the example
<samuel> rsalveti, thanks :)
<samuel> I will try again :) thank again
<rsalveti> samuel: np, let me know if it worked for you
<samuel> rsalveti, I don't know what happed, though it seems to work (to a point). Now I get rootstock: 792: Bad substitution error
<samuel> I used this kernel-image http://rcn-ee.net/deb/lucid/v2.6.33.4-l3/linux-image-2.6.33.4-l3_1.0lucid_armel.deb
<rsalveti> samuel: what version of rootstock are you using?
<rsalveti> let me try with mine
<samuel> rsalveti, let me check
<samuel> rsalveti, I don't have a clue what is the version
<samuel> I don't find any indication in the script files
<samuel> I download it today with bzr
<rsalveti> samuel: please update your branch, just pushed a typo fix that rcn-ee found
<rsalveti> will grab something to eat and be back in 30m
<rsalveti> samuel: just tested here and it worked fine, you'll have initrd.img-2.6.33.4-l3 and vmlinuz-2.6.33.4-l3 after creating the rootfs
<samuel> I have commt rootstock back to 94 and still the same error
<samuel> :(
<rsalveti> samuel: weird
<rsalveti> samuel: what are the arguments you're giving rootstock?
<samuel> rsalveti, I'm trying to past it on pastbin
<samuel_> is there a know problem using rootstock with virtualbox?
<samuel_> rsalveti, I think the problem is with the VritualBox. I'm checking it now
<rsalveti> samuel_: probably
<samuel_> it could be a problem.
<samuel_> can you explain me about qemu ? is it like VM to test my rootfs for embedded device ?
<GrueMaster> I think Virtual Box is only x86 VM.  Qemu will do multiple arches, but has a lit of limitations wrt full compatibility.
<GrueMaster> Are you trying to run rootstock/qemu from within a Virtualbox VM?
<zumbi> hrw|gone: ack
<armin76> cpearson: hey, i want hw too!
<armin76> he ran away :D
<armin76> zumbi: do you fear me too? :D
<zumbi> armin76: eh?!
<zumbi> armin76: i ignore joins parts and quits :)
<zumbi> armin76: this is another world
<armin76> cpearson: i want hw too! :)
<Neko> anyone pretty good with ubiquity and installers and kernel related installer stuff? for instance what on earth is boot=casper and what do I do to my kernel to make this work? ideally so I can grab an installer image from the dailies and just swap out the kernel
<cpearson> armin76: so sorry chary...
<cpearson> not enough to go around yet, but you can order Beagles or BeagleXMs now, and others soon
<rsalveti> hm, it seems that the qemu hang issue is related on how apt is using pselect/select and the qemu support for these syscalls
<rsalveti> now I got another problem with the stupid mono package, that wants to run lots of stuff while installing
<cwillu_at_work> Neko, as far as I know, boot=casper is ignored by the kernel and instead checked by an upstart script later
<Neko> what I did was basically replace the kernel from the babbage sd card image with my own (efika mx) and then go ahead and try boot from it, but what happened was it just sorta got to mounting a root fs and couldn't find init
<cwillu_at_work> that wouldn't be related to the boot=casper then
<Neko> yeah but the kernel is never directed to any other location to find init (it's actually in a squashfs isn't it?) and there's no way the kernel could pick that up
<Neko> I don't understand how it gets there or if there's a little ubuntu tweak that does it or so
<cwillu_at_work> there's a hardcoded default location for init
<cwillu_at_work> /bin/init or /usr/bin/init I believe
<cwillu_at_work> there's an initramfs line which is typically used, I think it's in use with the ubuntu arm images as well now
<Neko> well I just took the initrd and made it a uinitrd and loaded it and it just sorta stuck. I don't know if it's even using it.
<Neko> from the effect it had, I'd say not at all, as if it just ignored it
<cwillu_at_work> Neko, there's various "break=<foo>" lines you can try which will give you a busybox from inside the initramfs if that's where you're hanging
<Neko> ok
<Andre_H> Does that assemblercode do what i hope/want it to? http://pastebin.com/AEUFfPjX
<robclark> Andre_H: I suppose that depends on what you want it to do..
<Andre_H> it should jump to the address in field 1 of .mytable
<robclark> do you really mean: mov pc, pc??
<Andre_H> i learned somewhere that pc points about 8 byte into the future
<robclark> also.. PC is usually some number of instructions ahead because of pipeline.. but offhand I'm not sure if the LDR instruction will patch things up to hide that..
<robclark> yup
<robclark> when you do a BX type instruction, it gets somehow magically patched up, so that LR has the correct return address.. but, for example, on a data abort, it is not..
<Andre_H> i would need some simple arm simulator to find out if it patches it up or not...
<robclark> I did some prototype for a code coverage tool that worked by doing single instruction writes to the "variables" inserted in the code, but that was years ago and I've forgotten whether I had to account for the PC being ahead of the "current" instruction
<robclark> qemu?
<Andre_H> i do my arm work in qemu, so i guess i have to get some more skilled with gdb
<robclark> 'stepi' and 'info registers' are all you need to know ;-)
<robclark> oh, and disassemble
<robclark> (and display/i $pc)
<robclark> on unrelated topic, does anyone know if there already exists a PPA somewhere with armel builds of firefox (or chromium) that understand what .webm is?
<Andre_H> new thinkings -> new motivation!!!
<robclark> it seems firefox isn't clever enough to know to call totem plugin for .webm
<Andre_H> thx
<robclark> np
<cwillu_at_work> pcacjr, figure anything out re: system-config-printer dying?
 * ogra_cmpc doesnt get it
<ogra_cmpc> i can exactly copy 1496228k onto the image, after that i get "no space left on device"
<ogra_cmpc> but the image is 2G big
<ogra_cmpc> ogra@babbage2:~$ sudo touch /tmp/tmp.Xr4NggTX5n/blah
<ogra_cmpc> touch: cannot touch `/tmp/tmp.Xr4NggTX5n/blah': No space left on device
<rsalveti> ogra: lack of inodes?
<rsalveti> ogra_cmpc: happens also if you dd something bigger than this?
<rsalveti> or just when populating the fs
<ogra_cmpc> when cp'ing
<ogra_cmpc> it is loop mounted
<ogra_cmpc> ogra@babbage2:~$ df -h |grep tmp
<ogra_cmpc> /dev/loop0            2.1G  1.5G  623M  71% /tmp/tmp.Xr4NggTX5n
<ogra_cmpc> it should have 620M free
<rsalveti> ogra_cmpc: I know, but did you tried giving a dd with a file larger than this inside the loop device?
<ogra_cmpc> i didnt dd inside the loop device
<rsalveti> this is weird, I was having similar issues with genext2fs but the problem was lack of free inodes
<rsalveti> but I believe you're using mkfs.ext3 or similar
<ogra_cmpc> right
<ogra_cmpc> on top of a raw dd'ed file
<ogra_cmpc> which i then loop mount
<ogra_cmpc> the file is 500M bigger thyan the source tree that i copy
<ogra_cmpc> 512M to be exact
<GrueMaster> ogra_cmpc: What kernel are you trying this on?  Is it possible that there is a regression?
<ogra_cmpc> its a babbage2 with lucid release kernel
<GrueMaster> For grins, have you tried your test on an x86 system to see if it performs the same?
<ogra_cmpc> rsalveti, wow, you are right, dumpe2fs shows 0 free inodes
<rsalveti> ogra_cmpc: ouch
<rsalveti> now you just need to fix it :-)
<ogra_cmpc> heh, yeah
<samuel> ogra, Hi, I think there is a but you should note
<samuel> when trying to create rootfs for arm with rootstock on Ubuntu 9.10 on VirtualBox, and the rootstock was installed via apt0get the operation fails.
<samuel> but when creating the rootfs with rootstock
<samuel> 0.13 the problem is fixed
<samuel> you should also note that I used debootstrap_1.0.20ubuntu1~jaunty1_all.deb package
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-28
<cwillu_at_work> qemu-arm-static seems to be acting weird all of a sudden
<lag> Morning mythripk
<hrw> morgen
<Taalas> morgen
<lag> Mornin' all
<mythripk> morning lag
<ogra> lool, btw, my ext2 image probs were caused by the FS running out of inodes
<ogra> formatting with a higher default value should solve it
<lag> ogra: Any luck?
<ogra> archive is out of sync
<ogra> i'm waiting for it to test the fix i have
<lag> How do you mean 'out of sync'?
<lag> Out of sync with what?
<ogra>   computer-janitor: Depends: python-fstab (>= 1.2) but it is not installable
<ogra>   libmailtools-perl: Depends: libtimedate-perl but it is not installable
<lool> ogra: it's quite surprizing TBH; do you resize the fs at some point?
<lool> (I saw the chat and agree it's a number of inode problem)
<ogra> lool, nope only later on first boot
<ogra> i create an empty file with dd and format it, then loop mount it and cp -ax
<ogra> thats all i do
<ogra> it might be the way dd creates the file if you use count=0 and seek=<$imagesize>
<lool> ?
<ogra> i know that creates a file with holes (which i.e. swapon complains about)
<lool> Anybody at GUADEC?
<rsavoye> lool: nope, blew it off to get work done...
<cwillu_at_work> Check my logic:  the qemu vm issues exist in the -static builds as well;  -static + chroot works better for at least partially unknown reasons
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: you mean, with rootstock?
<cwillu_at_work> rsalveti, yes
<rsalveti> yep, had a hug debugging day yesterday
<cwillu_at_work> oh, really?
<rsalveti> with full vm things are slower, seg faults and hangs
<cwillu_at_work> too bad I missed it, because the -static is really hurting me right now :)
<rsalveti> with user emulation sucks with programs that request info from /proc
<rsalveti> like the stupid mono package
<cwillu_at_work> I'm getting mysterious "method http died" messages, and if I shuffle things around, the mysterious deaths move to pip
<cwillu_at_work> I've been running fine for months, and then yesterday my images just started failing
<cwillu_at_work> it's almost as if some update to a package I was installing broke things
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: hm, what package failed?
<cwillu_at_work> rsalveti, as far as I can tell, no package failed
<rsalveti> hm
<cwillu_at_work> it's just that some process will randomly die after aptitude finishes
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: oh, ok
<cwillu_at_work> (installing packages in the chroot)
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: what distro version are you trying to bootstrap?
<cwillu_at_work> lucid
<cwillu_at_work> debootstrap finishes fine
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: I'm planning to change to user mode emulation when running with root, like what you're doing, and also add native arm support
<cwillu_at_work> I could push things out to first boot, but I'd really prefer not too
<rsalveti> today, I mean
<cwillu_at_work> which, rootstock?
<rsalveti> yep, that sucks
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: yep
<cwillu_at_work> sec
<rsalveti> full vm doesn't work, lots of bugs, and user mode emulation works fine for most of the cases
<rsalveti> then if you still can't create the rootfs, do it on arm
<cwillu_at_work> so, yesterday, did you figure anything out re: triggering it?
<persia> How much of the vm issues can be attributed to issues with the kernel targets?  Might we just be seeing something odd there, especially with -updates things could be loosely tested for VM targets.
<cwillu_at_work> chroot isn't using the arm kernel though
<rsalveti> yep, just full vm
<rsalveti> persia: with full vm I'm getting the same behavior with different kernel
<cwillu_at_work> but that's something I haven't checked:  whether I'm using -updates as my source
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: first, if you use maverick's qemu, you'll get the unsupported syscall for pselect again
<rsalveti> and a huge backlog
<cwillu_at_work> I don't follow
<rsalveti> then if you install anything related with mono, it'll hang
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: this was fixed for lucid, but we have a regression for maverick
<cwillu_at_work> I'm not targeting maverick :p
<rsalveti> apt-get uses pselect, and this syscall is implemented at lucid
<rsalveti> happens if you're using maverick as the host :-)
<cwillu_at_work> not doing that either
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: also, I get a seg fault while installing humanity-icon-theme
 * cwillu_at_work repeats himself:
<cwillu_at_work> same package set worked fine a week ago :)
<persia> The lucid case should be fairly different from the maverick case, but the lucid Vm kernels come from the linux source package, which doesn't see much careful testing on updates except for i386 and amd64, usually.
<cwillu_at_work> persia, we're not using the vm kernels at all though
<cwillu_at_work> persia, qemu-arm-static doesn't require one
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: but for me rootstock is working fine for most of the basic cases
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: what packages are you requesting rootstock to install?
<cwillu_at_work> rsalveti, it was for me too, up until a week ago :)
<cwillu_at_work> sec
<cwillu_at_work> I'm just going to pastebin my version
<rsalveti> ok
<persia> cwillu_at_work: Sorry then: I thought the issue was comparison of -static to the VM case.  Ignore me :)
<cwillu_at_work> persia, well, it kinda is, but I'm focusing on the parts where -static fails in the same way :)
<cwillu_at_work> http://pastebin.com/1iynGS4j
<cwillu_at_work> line 620
<cwillu_at_work> you should be able to run that locally if you remove the git calls
<rsalveti> ok, will try
<rsalveti> just a sec
<cwillu_at_work> if I don't download the packages first, aptitude will die while installing firefox (i.e., second invocation)
<cwillu_at_work> as written, it makes it through to the pip calls
<cwillu_at_work> ugh, which are commented out in this version :p
<cwillu_at_work> you might need an empty modules.d directory in the working dir
<cwillu_at_work> given locally cached downloads, it takes about 20-25 minutes to run
<cwillu_at_work> rsalveti, it seems like anything which touches the network dies after that point
<cwillu_at_work> if I remove the pip calls and the aptitude update call at the end, it finishes
<cwillu_at_work> rsalveti, actually, there's an odd thing:
<cwillu_at_work> I split up the installer into multiple files as you noticed, which are each called in the same chroot, but different invocations of it
<cwillu_at_work> (that was done to try to isolate things after they went weird yesterday)
<cwillu_at_work> ....
<cwillu_at_work> hmm, it could be the other arm chroot I had open to build packages was breaking things?
<persia> That should have no effect.  I've routinely had multiples open (via schroot) without any apparent effect.  Mind you, that sample may not be large enough to prove a negative.
<cwillu_at_work> persia, arm chroot's?
<persia> arm-on-amd64 foreign schroots
<cwillu_at_work> oaky
<persia> Err, armel-on-amd64
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> well, I'm rerunning without the other chroot's open
<persia> I'd run that test a few times, as there's supposed to be some separation.  If you can demonstrate a convincing effect, then we clearly need to do something more advanced with LXC
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: sorry, will look at it now, was doing other things
<cwillu_at_work> np
<cwillu_at_work> persia, I've run 40-50 builds in the last day, and hundreds over the last few months
<cwillu_at_work> I haven't established that the extra chroot was the cause though, if that's what you're asking
<cwillu_at_work> but whatever changed is consistent
<persia> cwillu_at_work: I figured, but I doubt you have data on which of them were run with a simultaneous build chroot active (although I'd be happy to know otherwise).
<cwillu_at_work> I could figure it out (both have start and end timelogs)
<persia> Are you targeting -updates?  I really think that's the most likely source of regression.
<cwillu_at_work> I checked, I'm not
<persia> -security ?
<cwillu_at_work> take a look at the pastebin I posted
<persia> How about on the host?
<cwillu_at_work> I haven't applied updates this week yet
<cwillu_at_work> at it worked on friday
<cwillu_at_work> s/at/and/
<persia> Ugh.  phase-of-the-moon problem :(
<cwillu_at_work> :)
<cwillu_at_work> MIRROR="http://repository:3142/ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports"
<cwillu_at_work> REAL_MIRROR="http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports"
<cwillu_at_work> COMPONENTS="main universe"
<persia> Right.  That should be the same as it was at release.
<cwillu_at_work> the reason I mention the other chroot isn't so much that I had builds running at the same time (that was one of the earlier things I checked), but rather that I never closed the chroot itself
<cwillu_at_work> that's the test I'm running right now
<persia> That really shouldn't have an effect
<cwillu_at_work> you've said this :)
<cwillu_at_work> I'll know in ten minutes
<persia> Well, a simultaneously active chroot could have an effect if the chroot boundaries are insufficient, leading to a need to do more with LXC, but an inactive chroot is about the same whether chroot() has been called on it or not.
<cwillu_at_work> it had /proc, /sys/, dev and so forth mounted inside it
<persia> But no files open, right?
<cwillu_at_work> whatever a shell would have, yes
<cwillu_at_work> here's the thing though:
<cwillu_at_work> (have you looked at the pastebin yet? :p)
<persia> I wouldn't expect a shell to have enough open to make a difference, but maybe
<cwillu_at_work> I split the script that runs in the chroot into four pieces
<persia> yes
<cwillu_at_work> to debug this
<cwillu_at_work> each script is run in a separate chroot, sequentially
<cwillu_at_work> Now, I can rerun rootstock, and it'll get up to the same point each time (i.e., first download works, next thing to touch the network dies)
<cwillu_at_work> but... the next thing to touch the network is in a different chroot
<cwillu_at_work> and it still dies
<rsalveti> hm, werid
<cwillu_at_work> ...even though re-running rootstock doesn't
<cwillu_at_work> I'm pretty sure this will reduce to a config change that I forgot I made or something silly like that, but even so, I don't think I'm doing anything that _should_ be broken :)
<persia> Very odd.
<persia> At least it's isolated enough that it can be debugged, so once it's known, it can be made to never happen.
<cwillu_at_work> I'm secretly hoping that this is the same trigger as the grief in qemu, but I'm not sure how that plays into what you said rsalveti earlier about lucid patches
<cwillu_at_work> moments away from knowing
<cwillu_at_work> nope, that wasn't it :p
<cwillu_at_work> damn
 * persia is glad the LXC integration isn't actually required, as that has looked painful the last few investigations
<cwillu_at_work> LXC?
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: I'm running it here, will let you know if it worked or not
<persia> http://lxc.sourceforge.net/
<cwillu_at_work> k
<cwillu_at_work> rsalveti, I don't think there's too many hardcoded dependencies on my environment
<persia> Basically, one can create even more segregation than with a regular chroot, which we haven't (quite) needed for anything yet, but I keep expecting it when people start talking about issues with multiple simultaneous chroots.
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: I removed most of the stuff I could easily identify
<cwillu_at_work> ah, k
<rsalveti> mirror, rsync, etc
<cwillu_at_work> the rsync might be of interest
<cwillu_at_work> (of modules.d, at least)
<cwillu_at_work> pulling up a shell inside the chroot after it starts dying
<cwillu_at_work> I'd like to confirm that it's network related activity
<rsalveti> cwillu_at_work: yep, worked fine
<cwillu_at_work> okay, bash prompt up
<cwillu_at_work> yep, definitely something weird on this box
<cwillu_at_work> ifconfig eth0 shows information, ifconfig dies with ": error fetching interface information: Device not found"
<cwillu_at_work> with no indication of which device it's looking for
<cwillu_at_work> host repository
<cwillu_at_work> qemu: Unsupported syscall: 250
<cwillu_at_work> errno2result.c:111: unable to convert errno to isc_result: 38: Function not implemented
<cwillu_at_work> socket.c:3851: epoll_create failed: Function not implemented
<cwillu_at_work> /usr/bin/host: isc_socketmgr_create: unexpected error
<persia> That's exceedingly annoying.  Is that unique to one install, or replicable?
<cwillu_at_work> not sure yet;  copying the files over to my desktop to try it there
<cwillu_at_work> strace doesn't work :D
<persia> strace-in-chroot or strace-on-qemu?
<cwillu_at_work> chroot
<lool> qemu can't emulate ptrace right now
<lool> and it would probably be hard
<cwillu_at_work> which is the package for binfmt?
<persia> Well, the issue is in qemu, if you're getting "Function not implemented".  Try stracing that.
<cwillu_at_work> binfmt-support?
<persia> that's the base, but it's pluggable.
<persia> You want to edit the binfmt entry for armel binaries to call strace, or run host strace attaching to a PID.
<cwillu_at_work> attached
<cwillu_at_work> will be a moment, hit ctrl-c in the prompt once too many times
 * cwillu_at_work cries
<cwillu_at_work> persia, did you want an strace of qemu when a "host google.ca" fails?
<cwillu_at_work> persia, rsalveti, http://pastebin.com/8agEskqT
<cwillu_at_work> http://pastebin.com/6EfBPFLu is the shell output
<cwillu_at_work> there's another thing I didn't notice before:
<cwillu_at_work> my build environment is an unpacked copy of the output of my rootstock
<cwillu_at_work> which I haven't regenerated in a few weeks
<cwillu_at_work> same problems in it though
<cwillu_at_work> er, not quite
<cwillu_at_work> host dies in the same way, pip and apt seem to work fine :/
<cwillu_at_work> and, success
<cwillu_at_work> bouncing everything through a local proxy on 127.0.0.1 works
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-29
<DanaG> http://www.liliputing.com/2010/06/toshiba-ac100-10-inch-netbook-with-android-nvidia-tegra.html
<DanaG> Say, why do OEMs stick a smartphone OS on a laptop?  They need Ubuntu!
<ojn> 512MB is a bit on the low end for a regular distro
<DanaG> ah. So they need to add more RAM!
<DanaG> Still can't seem to find Marvell Dove boards anywhere... are they just not out?
<DanaG> Retail, I mean.... to where beagleboard is 'retail".
<DanaG> http://soltesza.wordpress.com/2010/06/27/toshiba-a100-smartbook-with-android-but-why/
<DanaG> I also wonder: why in the world are AMOLED displays always made glossy?  AMOLED is bright enough without gloss... adding gloss just makes it hard to see outside!
<hrw> mrnng
<ericm_> I remember there's a wiki page describing the switches we are using for ARM on Lucid, anyone has that reference?
<ericm_> gcc switches
<hrw> -arch=armv7-a -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 like ones?
<ericm_> hrw, yeah
<ericm_> hrw, like we decided to use thumb2 in lucid for code density
<lool> ericm_: Correct
<ericm_> lool, you have that reference, cannot find it on wiki.u.c
<hrw> -mthumb -mthumb-interwork - first enables Thumb (Thumb2 on arm1156 and cortex), second enables mixing arm and thumb code
<hrw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2 you mean?
<ericm_> lool, hrw, and do you know if how we handle ThumbEE in Lucid and Maverick?
<hrw> no idea
<ericm_> hrw, I think that's the page I was looking for, thanks man
<ericm_> hrw, did we use ThumbEE maybe in some libraries?
<ericm_> for run-time Java acceleration possibly?
<lool> ericm_: I have no idea if we use any thumb EE, openjdk might?
<hrw> do not know
<lool> ericm_: we don't in the toolchain
<lool> ericm_: thumb2 != thumbee though
<lool> we use thumb2 all over the place
<lool> -mthumb + -march=armv7 implies thumb2
<hrw> openjdk has a branch which use java arm extensions/instructions but thats not merged yet iirc
<ericm_> lool, ok I see - so toolchain won't automatically generate ThumbEE instructions unless explicitly coded in the assembly file right?
<ericm_> hrw, chances are it still could be merged in the future, and you know how we could handle SoC with ThumbEE and SoC without ThumbEE in this case?
<hrw> "ThumbEE is a variant of the Thumb-2 instruction set. It is designed as a target for dynamically generated code. This is code compiled on the device either shortly before or during execution from a portable bytecode or other intermediate or native representation. It is particularly suited to languages that employ managed pointers or array types. ThumbEE provides increased code density for the compiled binary compared with the compiled code for th
<hrw> and jazelle (java thing) is other stuff
<lool> ericm_: I dont think the toolchain uses thumbee indeed
<lool> ericm_: usually it's generated by JITs
<ericm_> lool, ok
<GrueMaster> ogra: any luck on the image build issue?
<ogra> the archive is constantly out of sync :(
<GrueMaster> Yea, I've known that for several cycles now.
<GrueMaster> How about the mke2fs issue?
<ogra> i wrote a script that loops until it has one successfull build and then takes an archive snapshot from my package proxy
<ogra> thats running since yesterday afternoon without finishing successfull once
<ogra> i cant move on with the filesystem issue without having at least for a few hours a stable archive
<GrueMaster> I think it is just a matter of finding the right combination of parameters to mke2fs.
<ogra> well, we shouldnt need *any* parameters, thats the worrying issue
<GrueMaster> I was comparing the dumpe2fs output from the 7/20 image and a test fs that I created.  Major differences.  Today I'll look to see if there is a difference when I use mke2fs on a real partition.
<GrueMaster> I also looked at the source for genext2fs.  It has hard coded inode and block sizes that are different than the defaults for mke2fs.
<ogra> oh, thats intresting
<ogra> but it should just work still ... and it obviously does for a filesystem you create yourself
<rsalveti> could be an issue with how the image is created
<GrueMaster> In my testing yesterday, I created a blank fs with dd that was 2G, then formatted it with mke2fs using different parameters each time.  I still couldn't copy the 7/20 image contents over without failing.
<rsalveti> I mean, you're using dd
<rsalveti> for some reason mkfs is not behaving well with it
<GrueMaster> Nah.  dd should just be making a blank file full of zeros.
<GrueMaster> Other than no chs info, it should be ok.
<GrueMaster> ogra: question on the beagleboard lucid>maverick upgrade.  I'm testing it this week, but is it really an option, considering we never officially released lucid for beagleboard?  (I don't see an image on releases.ubuntu.com with the other armel images)
<ogra> GrueMaster, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/
<GrueMaster> Hmmm.  It never made it to releases.ubuntu.com.  Not sure why.
<ogra> deliberately
<ogra> we only added it as new port while its fully supported in maverick
<GrueMaster> ok
<GrueMaster> Thought I'd check.
<asac> rcn-ee: there?
<asac> rcn-ee: is there still a ti hosted omap3 kernel tree with all the goodies like powervr module etc.?
<asac> rcn-ee: afaiui git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/tmlind/linux-omap-2.6.git  is not broken as they do omap4 there
<asac> is there a separate omap3 branch?
<rcn-ee_work> asac, just read the irc log, you still looking for the powervr goodness?
<asac> rcn-ee_work: yes, i wonder where its originating. and whether there is a full omap3 tree still hosted by ti
<asac> i would assume the latter would have it applied already
<rcn-ee_work> hey asac, nope no tree yet.. ;)  i saw the gpl license in the SDK and just went for it... no one at TI's complained yet and it beats cross compiling them later.. ;)
<rcn-ee_work> Patches here: against 2.6.35-rc http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/%2Bjunk/2.6.35-devel/files/head:/patches/sgx/
<rcn-ee_work> just wired them into the kernel myself one saturday. so no ryme or reason for the kconfig settings, but it works.. ;)
<asac> rcn-ee_work: whats the canonical place for omap3 SDKs? TI folks said there are many SDKs floating around ;)
<asac> i got mine from what you mentioned on your site ... still TI didnt know who is owning that etc. if you have info about that i would be happy!
<rcn-ee_work> oh no idea... (here i thought you were working for canonical.. ;) )
<asac> i am ;)
<asac> but even ti doesnt know ;)
<rcn-ee_work> i should dump a readme in there... I'm leaving it up to TI to submit (and then get denied by the kernel guys)
<XorA> depends on the TI department
<XorA> chances of TI submitting SGX modules is probably less than zero
<asac> well. chances of those landing as they are now is probably less than zero too ;)
<asac> slangasek: 20:38 < rcn-ee_work> Patches here: against 2.6.35-rc http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/%2Bjunk/2.6.35-devel/files/head:/patches/sgx/
<rcn-ee_work> exactly, but having them in the tree for ubuntu or for my customers it does help remove an extra recompile step..
<asac> those are apparently shipped in the SGX SDK ... which we don't know whats the right place
<asac> rcn-ee_work: yes, thats why i am asking. i am pushing for getting them in some linaro tree
<asac> and package
<rcn-ee_work> I have it synced with the latest, i try not to ship the old sdk for too long..
<asac> so we don need to pull your .debs etc. all the time
<asac> rcn-ee_work: i hoped there would be a dirty full omap3 tree with all kind of patches that ti hasnt upstreamed ... would be easiest to just package that up. but seems none such thing exist
<rcn-ee_work> the sad part, an x86 is still needed for the final sgx binary (libGL stuff) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/%2Bjunk/2.6.35-devel/annotate/head:/create_sgx_package.sh
<asac> so we need to use our tree and add the patches from gsx there
<XorA> GFX modules are a different team than the kernel team
<prpplague> XorA: what's cookin?
<asac> XorA: still they could land their stuff in their tree rather than shipping patches etc.
<XorA> hey prpplague hows the big office in Dallas
<prpplague> XorA: still big
<XorA> asac: heh, try working for TI :-)
<asac> rcn-ee_work: hmm ... isnt OMAP35x_Graphics_SDK_setuplinux_${SGX_VERSION}.bin just a shell unpack installer thing?
<asac> or is there really x86 binary code in it that gets run?
<rcn-ee_work> yeap... it is.. but the *.bin is x86 code.. ;)
<dcordes_> XorA: :D hey. long time no see
<XorA> prpplague: post me some BBQ
<XorA> prpplague: or new toys :-)
<asac> so they wrote the unpack installer code in C? wowo
<rcn-ee_work> with a little help qemu on arm probally could do it?
<dcordes_> XorA: mmm ti nice
<prpplague> XorA: hehe
<prpplague> XorA: should have a new round of toys soon
<rcn-ee_work> talkign with koen, the next release might be atleast 'wget-able' doubt you could extract it on anything other then x86 thou.
<prpplague> XorA: i've been so busy with board bringup i've not had time to work on new products
<asac> rcn-ee_work: yeah. i think we shouldnt bother too much on the user space pieces. i think they are working to make packages happen - so lets hold our breath ;)
<asac> probably not for omap3 though ... or at least with low prio
<asac> ok tanks
<XorA> the team is nice is making packages for the driver
<XorA> the team is nice is making packages for the drivers
<XorA> in Nice
<prpplague> XorA: zippy and zippy2 are still selling pretty good, and the trainer is slowly starting to pick up in sales
<rcn-ee_work> I know ubuntu has shipped closed blobs before, so as long as the kernel as the gpl parts, the userspace maybe could be downloaded from ubuntu repo? (like nvida/ati/etc stuff) but that would be something between ubuntu and ti...
<XorA> prpplague: put zippy support in ubuntu yet?
<rcn-ee_work> i thought asac was working on the zippy stuff too.. (he was looking at my tree)
<prpplague> XorA: not i
<prpplague> zippy2 support might be a better choice for ubuntu
<prpplague> since the zippy2 uses the same chipset as the 4430sdp and blaze
<rcn-ee_work> the only difference is the spi driver, so it's pretty easy to support both..
<prpplague> true
 * prpplague wonders if the ubuntu-arm folks have ordered some zippy boards
<XorA> prpplague: but you gave me a zippy :-D
<prpplague> XorA: indeed
<prpplague> XorA: i'll bring some other boards if i can when i come in october
<XorA> prpplague: you gouing to ELC-E
<rsalveti> prpplague: yep, I got one here
<XorA> prpplague: the annoying thing is I think I might end up at UDS which is the same week
<rsalveti> didn't have time yet, but I'm planning to push the zippy 2 patches forward
<prpplague> XorA: doh
<prpplague> rsalveti: ahh
<rsalveti> at least to be supported by ubuntu's kernel
<prpplague> XorA: http://www.embeddedlinuxconference.com/elc_europe10/sessions.html#Anders
<XorA> prpplague: heh
<XorA> prpplague: you is famous
<prpplague> XorA: hehe, well we will have to see if anyone actually shows up for the presentation
<dcordes_> prpplague: that's the elinux.org tux!
 * dcordes_ has never been to UK
<dcordes_> maybe I will stop by
<XorA> dcordes_: well we have the best beers :-)
<prpplague> dcordes_: elinux.org is sponsored by CELF
 * prpplague is an original founder of elinux.org
<dcordes_> cool
<dcordes_> I need to add some information about htc-linux.org in elinux.org
<XorA> prpplague: you cant be, you dont have a waist length beard, all *linux* guys do
<dcordes_> XorA: hm beers are best thing at geek events
<dcordes_> XorA: at fosdem in belgium I drank many delirium tremens
 * XorA doesnt drink much beer
<dcordes_> and other funny beers from strange 0,2l bottles
<prpplague> XorA: hehe
<dcordes_> XorA: do they also listen to metal ?
<prpplague> mmmmmm belgian beers
<XorA> dont know, I listen to a lot of metal :-)
<prpplague> rsalveti: let me know if you have any questions on the zippy2
<prpplague> rsalveti: (and if you need any other specialized accessory boards)
<dcordes_> XorA: ^^ you still using HTC phones ?
<XorA> dcordes_: got a TouchDiamond2 and a Dell Streak these days
<dcordes_> XorA: ahh rhodium
<dcordes_> no wait that's htc topaz
<XorA> topaz2
<dcordes_> rhodium is the touch pro 2
<XorA> I see Android is almost 100% on it
<dcordes_> yes but the kernel is a total mess
<dcordes_> they are stuck at 2.6.29
<XorA> pretty much all android devices are
<dcordes_> hardcode everything
<dcordes_> sorry 2.6.27
<XorA> android was written in LARGE crayons as far as I can see from the code quality
<dcordes_> but with qualcomm merging msm7 and qsd8 in mainline it will only be a question of time to rebase easily
<rsalveti> prpplague: sure, thanks :-)
<dcordes_> XorA: mhm I'm not a big fan of android either way
<prpplague> rsalveti: if i can ever find the time, i need to finish up with the showdog, which would be a good item for you ubuntu guys
<dcordes_> XorA: and regarding kernel I'm trying to keep some order in the chaos at least for the devices I have
<dcordes_> XorA: still have the kaiser :) ?
<rsalveti> prpplague: hm, that would be a nice toy
<XorA> dcordes_: no, swapped the kaiser for part of my car
<rsalveti> prpplague: how is it going?
<dcordes_> XorA: no reason to keep it when you have same device with better performance
<XorA> prpplague: get designing that quad omap4 :-)
<dcordes_> XorA: I somehow can't give mine away
<XorA> dcordes_: well I wanted a car :-)
<dcordes_> XorA: lol. with the leo (htc hd2) I got my first linux device w/o keyboard
<dcordes_> never getting used to the on screen keyboard only situation
<prpplague> rsalveti: it's pretty much done, i just need to run a few more tests, clean up a few items on the schematic and get the gerbers off to china for pcb production
<prpplague> rsalveti: just been too busy with board bringup
<dcordes_> XorA: but there were no other qsd8250 devices available when I got it
<rcn-ee_work> oh asac, sorry misread one of your questions: TI has told me to always use: http://software-dl.ti.com/dsps/dsps_public_sw/sdo_sb/targetcontent/gfxsdk/latest/index_FDS.html (to get latest)
<XorA> prpplague: BTW dude, is there a guide to debugging x-load with JTAG anywhere?
<prpplague> XorA: i don't think there is
<prpplague> XorA: running into problems?
<XorA> omapzoom3 needs external UART support
<asac> rcn-ee_work: thanks a bunch
<asac> rcn-ee_work: how about adding #linaro to your autojoin list ;) ... you are more than welcome there!
<prpplague> XorA: for booting? or output?
<XorA> prpplague: so I can see why it is failing to load u-boot :-)
<XorA> prpplague: but some form of output would be nice
<prpplague> XorA: ahh
<rcn-ee_work> asac, i will when i get home tonight, too many pc's took me 5mins to get back into this channel at work. .;)
<XorA> prpplague: beagle x-load is verbose :-)
<asac> heh
<dcordes_> XorA: btw you shouldn't use evil msm7* phone. get one with omap850 :D
<XorA> hey robbiew
<XorA> hey robclark
 * prpplague throws EHCI PHY chips at robclark and XorA  like ninja throwing stars
<robbiew> XorA: looking for me or robclark?
<XorA> robbiew: robclark, sorry!
<robbiew> np ;)
<XorA> return to sleep :-D
<robclark> hey XorA
<prpplague> anyone got dual framebuffers up and running on ubuntu?
<prpplague> more accurately dual framebuffers running a desktop
<cwillu_at_work> given a zippy that gives me a second dvi port from the lcd headers, I would :D
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-30
<cooloney> do you guys know where can i change the login session to une-2d in maverick on panda?
<cooloney> i set it as default login, so it log into a defaul une session which does not show anything due to miss 3D supports.
<cooloney> so i wanna change it back to une-2d in a terminal, which config file or anything command i need to run?
<hrw> morning
<philipp2084> hi all, I have a BridgCo DM860 in front of me, which is essentially an Media Processor with 3 cores, the system controller is a ARM926EJ. I would like to try and get ubuntu to run on it, but am a little stumped. Where do I get an image from, or how do I built an image that I can download via tftp or similar to the board.
<lool> philipp2084: It wont work, your CPU is not supported
<XorA> youll have to use debian for that CPU
<lool> philipp2084: Debian would
<philipp2084> Thanks that is a start
<lool> wel Ubuntu jaunty might work, but it's quite old
<philipp2084> so where do I find a list of supported CPUs for Ubuntu and for Debian
<XorA> debian is armv4t and later
<philipp2084> Let me just briefly state my aim, you might just turn around and tell me I am barking mad :), or you may just like it.
<lool> philipp2084: partial list http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.ports.arm/8780
<lool> philipp2084: your CPU is armv5
<philipp2084> I am hoping to get a minimal linux distro running on the board and use pulse audio to stream music to multiple of these boards in a multiroom AV system
<hrw> philipp2084: from Debian based only Debian will work
<philipp2084> lool: thanks for the info let me see if I can find an image of debian and jaunty to see how far I get
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: were you able to test the OTG issue?
<rsalveti> ogra: did you see my email about the new rootstock release?
<ogra> rsalveti, yes, why did you switch the arch tag from "all" to "any" ?
<rsalveti> ogra: just because we can't put qemu as a dependency for arm
<ogra> beyond that it looks fine
<rsalveti> is broken
<rsalveti> and we don't use it
<rsalveti> at least for arm
<ogra> right, thats something you sort in the deps
<ogra> no need for an all vs any switch
<rsalveti> I just used the [!armel]
<ogra> right, thats enough
<rsalveti> and that requires you to switch to any
<ogra> switching the package to arch: any just wastes buildd time
<ogra> in the binary deps ?
<ogra> it shouldnt
<rsalveti> ogra: yep, at least it did complain about it
<ogra> hmm, k
<rsalveti> dpkg-gencontrol: error: the Depends field contains an arch-specific dependency but the package is architecture all
<ogra> oh, ok
<ogra> fine then
<ogra> did you make a tarball release on LP ?
<rsalveti> ogra: yep
<rsalveti> release notes, changelog and stuff
<ogra> great, i'll make sure to upload before the release meeting then
<hrw> ogra: http://github.com/haveahennessy/bl-linux-omap/commit/63549ba533720f66be4da77cd63d43d84ef06f79 maybe useful for bbxm
<hrw> ogra: adds options to smsc95xx to set mac address from kernel cmdline
<ogra> mpoirier, lag, ^^^
<rsalveti> ogra: nice, we can move the work item to done when you upload it
<ogra> yeah
<mpoirier> ogra: morning
<ogra> mpoirier, seen hrw's comment above ?
<ogra> seems to make sense to have that patch (i think the omap4 branch has it already)
<mpoirier> ogra: we can look at it - open a bug pls.
<mpoirier> one of us will pick it up
<ogra> hrw, would you (since you seem to know details)
<hrw> ogra: I just found it during checking other things. never tried it
<hrw> and none of my hw uses smsc95xx
<hrw> so cannot even test it
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Morning.  I tested the OTG kernel patch for Lucid and it worked fine.  Haven't tested on Maverick yet as I'm having image issues since trying to run update last Friday (and I was running lucid>maverick upgrade tests earlier).
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: oh, ok
<rsalveti> np
<rsalveti> just wanted to know  because I tested a kernel yesterday and the fix doesn't seems to be included
<rsalveti> generated a basic maverick image with rootstock and tested at my old r5 beagle
<GrueMaster> I'm not sure if the OTG fix was pushed into maverick.
<GrueMaster> I know there was a test kernel, but beyond that...
<rsalveti> yep, that's why I asked :-)
<rsalveti> now it's finally time to play with my panda :-)
<DanaG> ah, are those things now available?
<rsalveti> not yet, just a few boards around
 * mattman_ is away: 
 * mattman_ is back (gone 00:25:21)
<rsalveti> ls -l
<rsalveti> argh :-)
<GrueMaster> ls -l returns . & ..
<GrueMaster> ogra_cmpc: This might interest you.  On my babbage, I formatted a 2G SD card using the same cmdline as in livecd.sh, then attempted to copy the contents from the 7/20 image.  It just failed with a disk full error, even though df -h shows 465M available.
<rsalveti> ogra: GrueMaster: is there any package copying u-boot, mlo and xloader to the first partition for panda?
<GrueMaster> ?
<GrueMaster> What do you mean?
<rsalveti> I know flash-kernel updates the uInitrd and uImage
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: for panda we need to have u-boot and xloader load at the first partition
<rsalveti> don't we?
<GrueMaster> I think flash-kernel should also update those, unless they have a post-install script of their own.
<rsalveti> yep, I'm trying to find what's the package who copy the files
<GrueMaster> Are you referring to image-build time?
<GrueMaster> That may be handled manually by the livecd script.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: nops, normal use
<rsalveti> update and etc
<GrueMaster> Not sure, since this is the first distro to use that.
<GrueMaster> (lucid used nand on beagle).
<rsalveti> yep
<GrueMaster> And I haven't seen any updates yet.
<rsalveti> yep, I think this may not be implemented yet
<rsalveti> going to check later, will grab something to eat now
<GrueMaster> Not sure.
<GrueMaster> I would actually expect it to be a postinstall script, as it is rarely used.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yep, makes more sense
<rsalveti> the only issue is that the post install needs to mount the partition, copy the file and unmount
<rsalveti> but should be enough
<GrueMaster> Same as flash-kernel.
<tripzero> hello
<tripzero> i'm attempting to boot ubuntu 9.04 on an igepv2 board.  I successfully booted to the filesystem but lsmod shows no modules
<tripzero> and i have no wifi/bt :(
<tripzero> i copied my kernel modules to /lib/modules/[kernel-version]/
<tripzero> is there some magic i need to do to get my kernel to use them?
<cwillu_at_work> can somebody with a beagle or similar verify if inkscape segfaults on startup?
<cwillu_at_work> ah, it's just printing from the command line
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-31
<KosiNuss> hi. i use 4.10.1 and have some problems with mpd's sound output. it sound simply awful, but e.g. ffplay plays it perfectly. where could the problem be?
<KosiNuss> sry, 10.4.1
<cwillu_at_work> 10.04.1?
<cwillu_at_work> 10.10 > 10.04
<cwillu_at_work> calling it 10.4 just confuses :)
<cwillu_at_work> that said, I'm going to bed, sorry
<KosiNuss> ok, 10.04.1.
 * cwillu is almost in bed
<dcordes_> reporting live from ubuntu karmic on the HTC HD2 via hsdpa
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-01
<rsavoye> I was just trying to install Lucid on a BeagleBoard XM, but it fails in two places
<rsavoye> if says it can't load kernel modules, so of course later it can't find the MMC card to install to...
<rcn-ee> rsavoye, which kernel? ubuntu's?
<rsavoye> I was trying the lucid one off the BeagleBoardUbuntu page
<rsavoye> although maverick would be better
<rcn-ee> if it's my kernel, it has to be atleast 2.6.34+
<rsavoye> I'll try the prebuilt maverick image from the same page
<rcn-ee> the maverick alpha-2 listed there will boot. ;)  i've tested it on my xm..  just testing an alpha-3 for next week..
<rsavoye> cool, it's still downloading
<rsavoye> will it default to the serial port ?
<rcn-ee> yeap ttyS2...
<rsavoye> I need to get a HDMI DVI-D adapter
<rcn-ee> it's actually both, it's setup to load ttyS2 with login and tty0 (hdmi)
<rsavoye> even better :-)
<rsavoye> I just mostly need to compile a a bunch of stuff to track down some problems
<rcn-ee> the big issue with that kernel thou, the xm will only run about 500mhz, i didn't fix that till my 2.6.35-rc stuff..  i had one user have problems running at full speed 1Ghz he had to back down to 800mhz, still figuring out TI's voltage change stuff.
<rsavoye> ouch, I was looking forward to 1Ghz :-)
<rsavoye> since I have piles of compiling to do
<rcn-ee> my works.. ;) but not all.. this patch will fix the issue.. the problem not all the infrasture is in mainline, so i'm cherry picking still... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/%2Bjunk/2.6.35-devel/annotate/head:/patches/arago-project/0001-OMAP3630-PM-Update-for-OPP-1GHz.patch
<rsavoye> I'm having similar problems...
<rsavoye> I assume it'll be fixed RSN anyway ?
<rsavoye> my MMC shows up as /dev/mmcblk0p1, so I assume I'll need the other setup script ?
<rcn-ee> we will see, it'll defintelly get fixed faster as the xm's start shipping..(beagle group email metioned new memory in..)
<rsavoye> so they fixed the memory problem ?
<rcn-ee> no.. alpha-2, does not have the issue...  That bug came out after i released the 10.04 image in "may"... it takes time to upload 70mb's on my slow cable..
<rsavoye> ah...
<rcn-ee> i'm not sure, as i have one of the very early 256mb models.. but it sounds like they got good 512mb memory now..
<rsavoye> the unit I just got has 512mb
<rcn-ee> yeap, if it's marked with an "A" on the corner it's a production unit..
<rsavoye> mine doesn't have an A, it came from TI with zero docs
<rcn-ee> beagle's don't come with docs.. ;)  everything is on beagleboard.org  (well the schematic's aren't up yet)
<rsavoye> I'm used to getting hardware before docs anyway. :-)
<rsavoye> copying to the SD...
<rsavoye> rcn-ee: root passwd ?
<rsavoye> it obviously booted fine
<rcn-ee> no root... user: ubuntu pass: temppwd  (the alpha-3 image will bring up oem-config, just got to sacarfise 100Mb to swap)
<rsavoye> wow, that was too easy :-)
<rcn-ee> if you look at dmesg, there is atleast one oops with usart 3..
<rsavoye> sweet, I'm in, thanks
<rcn-ee> no problem..  it'll be interesting if your board fails at 1Ghz too..  the latest kernel: http://rcn-ee.net/deb/maverick/v2.6.35-rc6-dl12/install-me.sh if it hard locks on boot, change mpurate from 1Ghz to 900/800 etc...
<rsavoye> yeah, might be worth trying as long as I can  hack it work at a slower speed
<rsavoye> but 1Ghz would be nice for builds
<rcn-ee> the script will back up the existing uImage and uInird so it's pretty easy to back and forth. ;)
<rsavoye> hum, apt-get doesn't like ports.ubuntu.com
<rsavoye> ok, downloading it, I'll try it
<rsavoye> wow, this is a reasonably decent performing little machine
<rsavoye> I'm sort of used to 200-400Mhz :-(
<rcn-ee> yeah the xm is pretty quick..  of course i thought the original beagle 500mhz/128mb was quick too a couple years back.. it keeps geting better..
<rsavoye> mv: cannot move `/tmp/boot/uImage' to `/tmp/boot/uImage_old': Read-only file sym
<rsavoye> `/tmp/boot/uInitrd' -> `/tmp/boot/uInitrd_old'
<rsavoye> guess I should have done it as root
<rcn-ee> no it calls sudo...
<rcn-ee> is mount showing /dev/mmcblk0p1 as "ro" sounds like the same weird thing that till's board is doing.. (why mine doesn..t0
<rsavoye> hum then I have a problem
<rsavoye> yeah,. read-only file system
<rsavoye> so I guess I can
<rcn-ee> is there a 'write protect' switch on your mini-sd card?
<rsavoye> t run at 1Ghz ?
<rsavoye> could be, let me pull it out and check
<rcn-ee> i don't think there is, but it's weird both your's and till's xm (512mb) models default to write-protect on the sd, whereas mine stay rw..
<rsavoye> I don't see one, even put my reading glasses on...
<rcn-ee> i'd hope it would be pretty obvious..
<rsavoye> just making sure. :-)
<rcn-ee> rsavoye, use nano and add this line: http://pastebin.com/wUNVc9Y7  (it should remount it as rw)
<rsavoye> ok, done. trying again
<rsavoye> that time it was happy
<rcn-ee> cool thanks.. i'll add a ro check and workaround for future install-me scripts. ;)
<rsavoye> seems to hang on reboot after "Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel.    "
<rsavoye> Image Name:   2.6.35-rc6-dl12
<rsavoye>    Image Type:   ARM Linux Kernel Image (uncompressed)
<rcn-ee> yeah that's the clock speed... :(  use the boot.cmd from the ubuntu directory and change it to mpurate=800 instead of muprate=${mpurate}
<rsavoye> I assume I do that with the MMC mounted to a different machine ?
<rcn-ee> yeap, with another pc, so you need the sd card reader..
<rcn-ee> till got it too boot every 3rd/4th time..
<rsavoye> the ubuntu directory is where ?
<rcn-ee> in the extracted dir.. ubuntu-maverick-alpha2-minimal-armel/boot.cmd
<rcn-ee> then it's just: sudo mkimage -A arm -O linux -T script -C none -a 0 -e 0 -n "Boot Script" -d ${DIR}/boot.cmd ${DIR}/disk/boot.scr
<rsavoye> DIR being my MMC card ? or where ubuntu* is untarred ?
<rcn-ee> the first DIR is your ubuntu-maverick-alpha2-minimal-armel/ directory an the 2nd one is your mmc card.. (just remember to edit boot.cmd first)
<rsavoye> looks like 800 doesn't do it either, 600 next ?
<rcn-ee> very weird, 800mhz should have worked no problem..  maybe go back to the *_old  i'll do some more testing on my xm tomorrow..
<rsavoye> I'll 600, then go back to the original image
<rsavoye> maybe I screwed up a step
<rcn-ee> no, i don't think you did..  the install script been tested quiet a bit in weird enviroments...  You just have serial access right?
<rsavoye> yep, I'm redoing it 800
<rsavoye> just to be sure
<rsavoye> and yeah, only serial access till I get the network up
<rsavoye> yep, that time it worked. user error...
<rsavoye> it says 2.6.34-l2 ?
<rcn-ee> that's the original...
<rsavoye> oops,
<rsavoye> so let me get this right, I should run install-me.sh on the but the boot.cmd is in the original tarball ?
<rcn-ee> the install-me can only be run on the beagle...  the original boot.scr that is created with the setup_sdcard.sh script sets mpurate=${mpurate} this passes 1000 from u-boot to kernel, which then trys to set 1Ghz on the omap.. but it's not 100% yet, so we force mpurate=800 and copy that new boot.scr to the fat partition on the sd card..
<rsavoye> that's what I thought
<rsavoye> so after I run the install-me script, I have to reboot. But editing boot.cmd and running setup goes back to the original
<rsavoye> or since I edited boot.cmd, ran setup, and then install-me.sh ?
 * cwillu_at_work blames the sd cards
<rcn-ee> yeah... the 'setup_sdcard' will reformat the sd card and use the original kernel image again..
<rsavoye> 2.6.35-rc6-dl12. I had the order wrong at first :-)
<rsavoye> now it's up and set to 800
<rsavoye> 800Mhz is better than 500Mhz :-)
 * cwillu_at_work feels inadequate with his 720mhz
 * rcn-ee to have 512Mb...
<cwillu_at_work> oddly enough given that I'm running a webapp fullscreen in firefox, I'm cpu bound, not memory bound :p
<rsavoye> yeah, the extra memory may be better than the clock speed for builds
<rcn-ee> i wouldn't do it for any of your in the field boards, but bump the mpurate value.. ;)
<rsavoye> above 800 ? I'm a developer anyway. :-)
<rcn-ee> oh i was bugging cwillu_at_work he should overclock his to 820.. ;)
 * cwillu_at_work installs a water cooler :p
<rsavoye> ya gotta love working on mobile devices, it's like coding was 20 years ago
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> I remember my 32 bit atari with 256mb of memory running at 500mhz
 * cwillu_at_work blinks
<cwillu_at_work> actually, I remember my 16/32 bit atari with 2mb of memory and a 20mb scsi hard drive :p
 * cwillu_at_work reminisces about gfa basic
<cwillu_at_work> ... where a misindented line was a syntax error enforced by the editor :)
<rsavoye> my first machine was a time sharing system that I dialed into at 110 baud :-)
<rsavoye> even the keypunch machines were an improvement to that
<cwillu_at_work> I used to go to the sleep to the beep beep beep of my mom typing thesis in my bedroom
<cwillu_at_work> years later, she bit me
 * cwillu_at_work wonders what happened there
<cwillu_at_work> now I deal with the psychological issues by buying overpriced sd cards
<cwillu_at_work> it's a mad world :)
<rsavoye> my mom hated getting rid of her IBM Selectric typewriter for a word processor...
<wgrant> [A8
<KosiNuss> hi, I'm running 10.04.1. the sound output of mpd on my system sounds awful and disorted, but e.g. ffmpeg plays the files perfectly. do you have an idea, where the problem is? i used the mpd.conf in 9.10 without any problems.
<rsavoye> hum I just got this: /tmp/ccUKtcol.s:77154: Error: redefined symbol cannot be used on reloc, which then went away next time I typed make...
<rsavoye> on maverick onj an Xm
<lool> rsavoye: memory might still be unstable?
<rsavoye> ah, could be
<rsavoye> I also found it runs one build fine, but don't try two :-)
<rsavoye> OpenJDK is chugging along slowly building on maverick
<lool> rsavoye: I'd be interested if you manage to run into proven hardware failures
<lool> It could always be a kernel mm issue, but still
<rsavoye> I'll see if it happens again, I might have just pushed it too hard
<rsavoye> I'm running 2.6.35-rc6-dl12, so it might be
<rsavoye> cause of the clock speed issue
<rsavoye> 800Mhz seems to work ok though
<KosiNuss> hi, I'm running 10.04.1. the sound output of mpd on my system sounds awful and disorted, but e.g. ffmpeg plays the files perfectly. do you have an idea, where the problem is? i used the mpd.conf in 9.10 without any problems.
<kblin> evening folks
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-25
<mouse> i
<mouse> i'm having some problems unzipping a tar file to copy to a partitioned 4mb stick for an arm processor using ubuntu anyone know what i need to do to get the zip file to a tar file and copy that to a Dreamplug using a marvell processor?
<mouse> oops ^ using the marvell processor
<mouse> i'm on the serial port using gtkterm now i have the directory set
<mouse> the zip files on an x86 won't let me unzip those files because it needs marvell processor
<mouse> i need a work around
<mouse> current prompt is: dreamplug-debian:/media/usb0#
<mouse> errors i recieve are: tar:  Error is not recoverable: exiting now    tar:  Child returned status 2  tar:  Error exit delayed from previous errors
<mouse> the zip files on an x86 won't let me unzip those files because it needs marvell processor
<mouse> or it's partitioned to for use of the marvell processor anyways the unit does not have a unzip program and ubuntu for x86 won't work
<mouse> well maybe i'll work on it again tommorrow :)
<siji> Hi all
<siji> where can i find ffmeg for ubuntu-arm natty
<siji> by xbmc build giving error "checking for FFMPEG... no
<siji> configure: error: Could not find a required library. Please see the README for your platform."
<hrw> morning
<kapinter> Hi! I'm trying to run ubuntu on pandaboard and after the boot logo the monitor goes to powersave mode. Do you have any idea what can be the problem?
<siji> kapinter, what's the message at serial terminal
<kapinter> siji: Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel.
<siji> what's your bootarg
<kapinter> siji: I can't get the logs...
<kapinter> I was trying to setenv serialtty=ttyS2 but no luck
<kapinter> do you mean : mmcargs=setenv bootargs console=${console} vram=${vram} root=${mmcroot} rootfst}
<kapinter> loadbootscript=fatload mmc ${mmcdev} ${loadaddr} boot.scr
<kapinter> bootscript=echo Running bootscript from mmc${mmcdev} ...; source ${loadaddr}
<kapinter> loaduimage=fatload mmc ${mmcdev} ${loadaddr} uImage
<kapinter> or how can I check it?
<siji> do you have any boot.scr at fat32 partition ?
<kapinter> let me check
<kapinter> yes
<kapinter> it says
<kapinter>  fatload mmc 0:1 0x80000000 uImage
<kapinter>         fatload mmc 0:1 0x81600000 uInitrd
<kapinter>         setenv bootargs quiet splash ro elevator=noop vram=32M mem=460M@0x80000000 mem=256M@0xA0000000 root=UUID=9b2c0572-4d5f-43d7-b79b-745f2423fbe6 fixrtc
<kapinter>         bootm 0x80000000 0x81600000
<lilstevie> ogra_, you about?
<GrueMaster> lilstevie: I think he is out on holiday until next week.
<lilstevie> ah ok
<lilstevie> well someone else may be able to help me anyway :p
<lilstevie> I was looking at the flash-kernel stuff for the AC100
<lilstevie> and I am just wondering about modifying for my device
<lilstevie> cause my kernel partition has the potential to be in different partitions
<lilstevie> like it could be mmcblk0p7 p8 p9 or p10
<persia> lilstevie: So, ogra's code ended up picking a specific partition as a convention, rather than giving the user full flexibility.
<persia> Ideally, you want to have that sit in a configuration file, and either inform the user you put it in some specific place (which depends on the model, the eMMc layout, etc.), and let the user modify it if they want to drop it somewhere else.
<lilstevie> persia,  well given my system I really could do with user config
<lilstevie> cause like with the whole dual boot thing,
<lilstevie> persia,  so far it is just p9 or p10
<persia> Right.  So, what you do is when you run the installer, you offer the user the choice of how they want to do it, and then you store their choice in the initial configuration file.,
<lilstevie> but once I start giving the option for pure ubuntu installs that will expand even more
<lilstevie> so far I am running now with straight ubuntu but android stuff is still in tact :p
<lilstevie> recovery mode is booting with single appended to the cmdline :p
<persia> It's really about the installer: I'd recommend using a very flexible architecture (boot from anywhere: so have configuration that specifies all the variables), but try to present the user with choices that are based on something obvious, rather than partition names, and do the right thing.
<persia> Advanced users can fiddle things to their heart's content.  Unsophisticated users can rely on the installer just doing the right thing.
<lilstevie> well the tegraparts names are set in stone
<lilstevie> :P
<lilstevie> LNX and SOS are required by the bootloader to find the kernel and recovery kernel
<persia> Right, but one can't promise that those are in specific places for a specific marketing name for a device.
<persia> The translation between eMMc partition numbers and labels differs for different devices called "ac100", and "dynabook az", and any correlation between those groups is additionally accidental.
<lilstevie> yeah well in this case the Hardware name is ventana
<lilstevie> which means there could be many many more configs :p
<micahg> janimo: did you test build bug 816053 on amd64 or i386 (figure it's faster than armel)?  it'll most likely fail due to the switch to system mozjs
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 816053 in oolite "Sync oolite 1.75.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816053
<nicofs> I try to install libc6 but all i get is "dpkg: error processing libc6" - can anyone help?
<nicofs> "subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Illegal instruction)"
<janimo> micahg, thanks for the catch, I forwarded the issue to BTS
<micahg> janimo: which issue?  Debian won't have mozjs185 so they'll close wontfix
<janimo> micahg, that one, ok. I saw one email thread where it was discussed it could go to experimental.But if they don't it'll get fixed in Ubuntu
<micahg> well, that would be nice if it did end up in experimental
 * micahg subscribes to the Debian bug
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-26
<zooko> Folks: can I buy a laptop or netbook or smartbook or whateveryacallem with ARM CPU and comes with Ubuntu on?
<mouse> zooko i would try the cheap Plug computers @ https://globalscaletechnologies.com/default.aspx
<zooko> Ah, I like those. Got some already! I meant an actual portable thing with a battery, keyboard, wifi, and display.
<zooko> Thanks, though.
<mouse> no but i imagine one can be built problem is, $$$$$$
<mouse> i have the DreamPlug and i like it but so far can only use the gtkterm on my laptop to access it
 * zooko nods
<zooko> Efika Smartbook exists
<zooko> And Always Innovating Touchbook
<zooko> Or maybe Always Innovating Smartbook. I think they have two models.
<mouse> the minicom tutorial is a bit too much when the system is already setup and tried to access it through minicom and may have messed up some settings:   i check that out
<mouse> the efika looks really nice
<mouse> that's sick i love it
<mouse> now i want one :P
<Neko> and just like that it seems we got an order... :)
<siji> persia, you there
<kapinter> Hi! I had to leave yesterday, but I still have a problem to boot ubuntu-arm on pandaboard, after showing ubuntu logo the monitor switches to powersave mode. Do you have any ideas what can be the problem and how to solve it?
<siji> kapinter, ya i was searching for you yesterday
<siji> inbetween i also got busy with something
<kapinter> siji: thanks alot! :-)
<siji> I had a look into ur bootarg , seems like it's ok
<siji> from where you got the RootFS ?
<siji> have you build it your own by using rootstock?
<siji> persia,completed XBMC build successfully
<siji> it's working fine now on beagleboard with ubntu natty
<kapinter> siji: I just downloaded it and used the sudo sh -c 'zcat ./ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+<omap image>.img.gz >/dev/<device name>' script
<kapinter> siji: from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/
<siji> ok
<siji> kapinter, may be cose the resolution is not supported by ur monitor
<kapinter> siji: maybe, but when I switch to tty with CTRL+ALT+F2 it also disappears. What resolution should my monitor support?
<siji> kapinter, I suggest you to add kernel debug trace in your bootarg
<siji> which wil tell u wht exaclty the error is
<kapinter> ok, and how can I do it?
<siji> In your rootfs there will be a file named as boot.script
<siji> @/boot
<siji> add  console=ttyO2,115200n8 there
<siji> then create new boot.scr from this script
<kapinter> ok
<siji> http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_on_OMAP_FAQ
<siji> kapinter, it may help you
<nicofs> When trying to install libc6 i get "dpkg: error processing libc6 (--install): subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Illegal instruction)" - What can I do?
<suihkulokki> what CPU
<suihkulokki> chances are your cpu is not ARMv7 compatible, which is what ubuntu requires
<nicofs> "ARM Cortex A8"
<nicofs> How can I build a chroot environment image of 2GB size with ubuntu-minimal in it?
<nicofs> I assume i somehow create a 2GB image, mount it somewhere and then chroot into it... has someone got some sort of guide for that?
<siji> nicofs, so your image is ready ?
<siji> if not create a image as per this doc
<siji> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<siji> then mount this image into a folder
<siji> after that chroot to this folder
<nicofs> siji, so rootstock is some sort of debootstrap for arm...?
<siji> right
<siji> for generating image dnt forget to give the argument  --notarball
<nicofs> siji, if i use this --notarball option, what filesystem will be inside the image?
<nicofs> or does that just mean, rootstock won't compress it and that i need to create the image first and then rootstock into that image?
<siji> nicofs, no it will generate file system too
<siji> And I think it's ext4 (not sure)
<nicofs> siji, i think i need ext2...
<siji> nicofs, the method which you mentioned hasnt worked for me
<siji> I failed to chroot to it
<nicofs> i'll just give it a go as it is and then use the long way round if it doesn't work...
<siji> ok
<nicofs_> siji, rootstock aborted with errors... permission denied to change ownership of files... i'll run again and see when this occurs...
<siji> nicofs, ok
<nicofs> siji, rootstock segfaults... but before i deal with any of that, i'll have lunch...
<siji> nicofs, i suggest to start the rootstock process, then move for lunch :)
<siji> :)
<nicofs> siji, that just segfaulted... if i run it again, it will do that again iguess... but anyway, why not...
<siji> nicofs, srry
<siji> i hasnt noticed ,"rootstock segfaults.."
<kapinter> siji: I just noticed I have this in dmesg
<kapinter> [   28.173492] hdmi: Enter HDMI_W1_StopVideoFrame()
<kapinter> [   28.173522] hdmi: *** Set PHY power mode to 0
<kapinter> [   28.202758] hdmi: 4000000 hdmi_wp_irqstatus
<kapinter> [   28.231964] hdmi: 81 hdmi_core_sys_sys_stat
<kapinter> [   28.290405] hdmi: disconnect,
<kapinter> [   28.290405] hdmi: Irqenable 66000001
<kapinter> [   28.290405] hdmi: 0 hpd
<kapinter> [   28.290405] hdmi: intr=00000000
<kapinter> [   28.320434] hdmi: 40000000 hdmi_wp_irqstatus
<kapinter> [   28.349670] hdmi: 81 hdmi_core_sys_sys_stat
<kapinter> [   28.408081] hdmi: Irqenable 66000001
<kapinter> [   28.408081] hdmi: 0 hpd
<kapinter> but otherwise nothing suspicious
<hell> how can i set more resolutionthan 640x480 on panda with DELL 3008 attached with hdmi?
<siji> kapinter, pls pastebin xorg.log
<kapinter> siji: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652321/
<siji> kapinter, doubt about "Virtual size is 1680x1050 (pitch 1680)
<siji> "
<kapinter> siji: good point! :-) I will check it!
<siji> kapinter, may you have to set the resolution manually
<siji> may maverick is predefined by some specific resolution which is not matching here
<nicofs> siji, depending on whether i choose xubuntu or ubuntu-minimal i get segfault or operation not permitted...
<siji> nicofs, what are the parameters in ur rootstock ?
<siji> nicofs, if you want minimal OS , then add lxde
<nicofs> siji, the ones from that guide you gave me...
<siji> ok
<nicofs> siji, i'd already be happy with cli only and do the rest from within the system...
<siji> cool
<nicofs> siji, that's why i used ubuntu-minimal... but if even that doesn't work... but maybe it's my host system - i'll try my other pc...
<siji> rootstock -f "name"  -l "loginname" -p "password" -i "imagesize" -d "ubuntu_distroname" --seed lxde,openssh,wget
<siji> You can add more in seed with coma for adding more packages
<nicofs> siji, yes - did that...
<siji> ok
<nicofs> i always add wget and aptitude...
<siji> ok
<siji> if you are targeting omap board then  add  linux-omap
<nicofs> where do i add linux-omap?
<persia> siji: nice work!
<kapinter> siji: where can I edit monitor settings? can't find xorg.conf
<siji> kapinter, it wont be there
<siji> xorg is doing by it's own
<siji> so either you have to create xorg.conf file
<siji> or add this parameters in bootarg
<nicofs> siji, i successfully created an image... let's see if it works on the target device...
<siji> great
<siji> If qemu-arm-static binary is not there in ur host , it may give some errors
<kunguz> How to start X by using rs232 connection of beagleboard?
<dmart> kunguz: What filesystem are you using?  If the filesystem contains X and a desktop environment, it will usually start by itself
<kunguz> dmart: when I type sudo lxdm it starts but what should I type when I am using rs232
<siji> kunguz, sudo /etc/init.d/lxdm start
<dmart> siji, kunguz: Sounds plausible to me.  If lxdm uses upstart though, you might neet to type  "sudo start lxdm" instead
<siji> dmart, right
<CaelThunderwing> ok im new to linux much less Android or ARM devices but is it possible if to at any time use a pure Ubuntu distro for arm on an ARM based tablet ? (ARM9 w/ v5l instruction set)
<dmart> CaelThunderwing: The most recent build of Ubuntu that will run on ARMv5 is jaonty (9.04).  If you want something more up-to-date then Debian's armel port might be a better bet.
<persia> CaelThunderwing: Yes, for some tablets, but that particular one is ARMv5.  You want to use Debian there.
<dmart> CaelThunderwing: either way, you will need to do some manual setup -- I suggest you search the web to see if there are other people tying to achieve similar things with the same hardware.  Someone may already have come up with a recipe for doing it.
<CaelThunderwing> how would i go installing it?  for these tablets thers just the wmt_script and FirmwareInstall foldre you copy to SD.
<persia> CaelThunderwing: It really depends on the specific hardware and the content of the firmware for the device.
<CaelThunderwing> WM8650
<CaelThunderwing> device: http://www.ekengroup.com/m009s/
<persia> *if* you have a means to update the firmware, you may be able to install crafted firmware that loads linux, which then connects to some filesystem that matches your install.
<persia> The other option, that works for some devices, is that the firmware might have some facility for loading the operating system in a well-described way, which instructions you may be able to follow.
<persia> We usually advse folk to look for device-specific communities as leaders in finding out *how* to install some linux.  From that, we may be able to help install Ubuntu, but for your device, you will want to run Debian once you can run linux.
<CaelThunderwing> atleast when it begins the Flashing process for Android it does load a Form of linux.
<persia> Lots of Android devices seem to use fastboot, and expect images that would be generated with abootimg.
<lilstevie> android itself is a form of linux :)
<persia> Dunno if that would work for your device, or the state of fastboot/abootimg in Debian today.
<lilstevie> pretty much all android devices use the fastboot loader fot loading the kernel image at least
<lilstevie> the only exception I have seen to that is the non tegra galaxy devices
<persia> Indeed.  Android and Ubuntu are just different userspaces for the same class of kernels (although each has some requirements of the kernel that the other doesn't have)
<persia> So, it's all "linux" in a very real sense.
<lilstevie> :) my flashable image package works :D
<persia> Hurrah!
<lilstevie> nvflash repartitioning :p
<CaelThunderwing> http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/4145/unledpyi.png that sthe content inside the FirmarwInstall Folder.
<lilstevie> hmm uboot
<CaelThunderwing> any idea lilstevie?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-27
<caparhina> hi
<caparhina> hi
<Mitnick> when i run apt-get install ubuntu-omap4-extras failed , because of depending on  gstreamer-plugins-bad in repo
<Mitnick> any help?
<rsalveti> Mitnick: maverick?
<Mitnick> rsalveti:yes
<rsalveti> Mitnick: can you paste what is the error you're getting while trying to apt-get install ubuntu-omap4-extras?
<Mitnick> pls wait for a while
<Mitnick> my sdcard is so slow and make my ubuntu-are slow as a snail
<Neko> that's not the sd card
<Neko> pandaboard sdhc seems to be highly inefficient
<Mitnick> http://pastebin.com/5bej3zbQ
<Mitnick> any optimize?
<Neko> no, not really.. I have some of the benchmarked fastest cards on the planet here and they run very slow on panda.. on efikamx and pc (with a pcie hotplug mmc controller from ricoh which is very common) they are usable
<Neko> I don't mean "awesome", but.. if my 800Mhz A8 can install 80 packages in 40 minutes on an SD, then pandaboard taking 6 hours is just ridiculous on the same card
<Mitnick> yep
<Mitnick> very very slowly
<Mitnick> i have the same situation as you
<Mitnick> <rsalveti>: i have paste the error on http://pastebin.com/5bej3zbQ , but now i have fix up it manually
<rsalveti> Mitnick: what did you do?
<Mitnick> download the right package and use dpkg -i to install
<rsalveti> Mitnick: ok, seems we just need to update the meta-package
<rsalveti> let me try that
<Mitnick> yep, wrong depends on server
<rsalveti> Mitnick: pushed the fix, should be in place in about 10 mins
<Mitnick> thank you very much
<ramelito> Hi
<ramelito> Trying to install 11.04 prebuild headless on beagle xM rev C and get error Resizing, please wait... sh: X: unknown operand Enabling serial console login cp: can't create '/root/etc/init/serial.conf': Read-only file system
<ramelito> Does anybody know how to fix it?
<Mitnick> How to test ducati on ubuntu-arm?
<Mitnick> thx
<Mitnick> i am using gst-launch for test some 720P mp4
<Mitnick> but sound works not fine , just noise
<Mitnick> may be i should test with Omap4 player
<Spider-Pork> is there any guide to get ubuntu natty on gumstix? Thank you
<Mitnick> my headset no work
<Mitnick> i try to amixer patch , but still no work
<Mitnick> any help ?
<Spider-Pork> the board is?
<Mitnick> pandaboard
<Mitnick> A2
<Spider-Pork> and ubuntu headless is?
<Spider-Pork> (version)
<Mitnick> 10.10
<Mitnick> http://pastebin.com/rymKXhAq
<Mitnick> amixer output
<Spider-Pork> you have problems with input or output?
<Mitnick> output just noise
<Spider-Pork> try to install 11.04, it should works out of the box, then extract sound settings with these commands http://www.bstegmaier.de/wiki/index.php/Save_and_restore_alsa_volume_settings
<Spider-Pork> save the file, copy it to your 10.10 and you will get sound
<Spider-Pork> another way is to play a song and while is playing set alsamixer params
<Spider-Pork> or better install netbook 11.04, get output and input correctly working, store alsamixer settings and restore the file in your 10.10
<Mitnick> Spider-Pork:thx
<Spider-Pork> if you want to know exactly the differences in alsamixer between 10.10 and netbook 11.04 you can store alsamixer from them and then do a diff
<Mitnick> yep
<Spider-Pork> i think in this way you'll get exactly the right parameters
<Spider-Pork> is in my todo list, i'm really busy at the moment
<siji> Hi All
<siji> why sudo apt-get install libegl1-sgx-omap3 libgles1-sgx-omap3 libgles2-sgx-omap3  returning the message "unable to locate package"
<siji> (the same i have installed many times before without any error)
<siji> (ubuntu-natty,beagleboard)
<SotaSystems> Yo
<SotaSystems> I got a PoV Mobii 7 Gen II, does anybody know that device?
<SotaSystems> It's got an ARM9 Rockchip cPU
<SotaSystems> I'm trying to put Ubuntu on it
<SotaSystems> came here from the ubuntuwiki
<phh> SotaSystems: you'll need ubuntu <9.04 at least
<SotaSystems> can you help me with that?
<SotaSystems> as I never did anything ARM related, I'm pretty new to that stuff you know
<SotaSystems> I guess I'll need to take a netbook image
<phh> err that won't be that easy
<SotaSystems> hm..
<phh> it needs the kernel to be ported to this generation of rockchip
<phh> i doubt that has been done
<SotaSystems> oh, so it's actualy not possible?
<phh> oh everything is possible
<phh> but you'll need good skills.
<SotaSystems> what kind of skills? ^
<infinity> Well, it runs Android, so re-using an Android kernel isn't the end of the world.
<SotaSystems> it's a Rockchip 2818
<SotaSystems> sure, as it runs linux already
<SotaSystems> 2.6.25 to be more precise
<GrueMaster> Actually, Ubuntu doesn't support ARM9.  We only currently support Arm Cortex-A8/9 (Armv7).  You might have more luck with Debian.
<phh> infinity: we're speaking of an old rockchip
<phh> not the last generation
<phh> SotaSystems: well i don't know rockchip at all, but usually kernels are really device dependant
<SotaSystems> GrueMaster but in Debian I could just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ^^
<phh> not just chipset dependant
<infinity> phh: No, I mean he doesn't need to do any kernel porting.  But yes, the part where it's ARMv5 is problematic, and probably screams "use Debian".
<SotaSystems> I see..
<phh> infinity: i mean there is no ""official"" (ie by rockchip) android on those chips
<infinity> phh: The tablet he has is running Android.
<phh> (i don't know if there is any android at all acutally)
<SotaSystems> Yep
<phh> uh ?
<infinity> phh: He can just yank the kernel image out of it. :P
<phh> wtf.
<SotaSystems> Android 2.1
<phh> infinity: yeah definitely
<phh> but hum
<GrueMaster> There has been a flood of those tablets on Amazon recently.
<phh> ok google tells me it's an arm11
<GrueMaster> Sub $100 (US).
<SotaSystems> I got the tablet for free from my work xD
<SotaSystems> so for a little boredom I thought let's do something with it
<SotaSystems> it's not phh
<infinity> phh: Google told me the 2818 is ARM9.
<GrueMaster> Free is definitely a good price.  :D
<SotaSystems> the package even says it's an ARM9
<SotaSystems> an ARM9 Rockchip 2818 600 MhZ
<SotaSystems> true
<phh> ok they haven't evolved as fast as i thought
<GrueMaster> For arm tablets that may run Ubuntu, you need one with a stronger processor though.  I personally have a Nook Color (OMAP 3629).  Running stock Android, it is 600mhz, but hackers have clocked them up to 1.2Ghz before they start to overheat.
<SotaSystems> I think they did, but my tablet is a little older (I think it's been manufactured in 2010 or beginning of 2011.. idk but I got it last week)
<SotaSystems> I think that'll drain the battery very fast and it's not really good for the cpu =x
<GrueMaster> Using the android kernel, you should be able to cobble together an image based on debian though.
<infinity> Probably, but it's fun.  And what else are you going to do with obsolete toys? :)
<SotaSystems> And thanks for all that info
<SotaSystems> GrueMaster I also have the firmware already dumped on my desktop
<SotaSystems> somewhere I read that you can modify it.. but the link was dead =x
<GrueMaster> Dead links have been the bane of my work lately.  :(
<SotaSystems> oh well... it's 2011
<GrueMaster> Try the wayback machine though.  It may have the link you are loocking for.
<GrueMaster> *looking
<SotaSystems> wait..
<SotaSystems> if I mash debian into the android firmware..
<SotaSystems> it's possible to do an ubuntu netinstall, isn't it?
<SotaSystems> well.. basicaly I could also take Lubuntu
<infinity> SotaSystems: The problem is that any recent Ubuntu just plain won't work on your device.
<infinity> SotaSystems: We target a newer instruction set than Debian does.
<GrueMaster> All of the ubuntu pool is compiled for newer processors.  Highly probable that nothing would work.
<SotaSystems> Ah. I see
<SotaSystems> but older distributions could work then?
<GrueMaster> Kind of like trying to run the latest x86-64 code on a P5.
<SotaSystems> well.. then a Debian is fine, too
<GrueMaster> Well, theoretically, Ubuntu 9.04 would work (provided a working kernel of course), but it is unsupported.  No updates.
<SotaSystems> yeah.. it's outdated
<infinity> SotaSystems: You'll generally be happier (IMO) with new Debian rather than old Ubuntu.  Lots has changed since we dropped ARMv5 support.
<SotaSystems> Yes
<GrueMaster> At least debian would give you the current software.
<SotaSystems> Thanks everyone for all your support!
<SotaSystems> let's try debian then.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-28
<Mitnick> anyone using ubuntu-arm 10.10?
<Mitnick> marverick
<Mitnick> i have fix the sound problems
<MrCurious> nice!
<Mitnick> ^_^
<persia> Mitnick: Which sound problem, specifically?  For which platform?  Is there a bug?
<Mitnick> persia: i installed prebuilt marverick,then i run sudo apt-get upgrade , when i test alsa ,but only output noise
<Mitnick> persia: my board is pandaboard A2
<Spider-Pork> try with 11.04
<Spider-Pork> just to get your board working
<Spider-Pork> store to a file your alsaconfig and restore it on your maverick
<Mitnick> i had fixed up it by using amixer cset to change alsa configure
<siji> hi all
<siji> how to to autologin to ubuntu
<siji> I have modified /etc/init/tty1.conf  with exec /sbin/mingetty --autologin siji tty1
<siji> but it's not happening
<siji> help..pls...
<siji> persia, u there ?
<Mitnick> rsalveti: yesterday's bug is still alive, there are still two depends need to fix
<persia> Mitnick: sorry, I got caught in some meetings.
<persia> siji: Yes.
<siji> persia, ha..
<siji> strugling to make xbmc autostart
<persia> When do you want it to auto start?
<siji> The OS have to start with xbmc
<persia> OK.  Set up some user, st that user to autologin.  Set XMBC to autostart for that user.
<siji> that I did
<siji> autoloing
<siji> login
<persia> WIth /etc/xdg/autostart/foo.desktop?
<siji> no
<siji> i have modified /etc/init/tty1.conf for autologin
<persia> I would have done something with the display manager configuration, but that might work.
<siji> so autologin is happening
<siji> ok
<siji> persia, instead of lxde can i use only openbox
<siji> ?
<persia> Right, so when an XDG-compliant session starts, it will run the stuff from /etc/xdg/autostart/
<siji> ok
<persia> So just alunch the session in which you want to host XMBC, and it will launch XMBC if you add the appropriate .desktop file there.
<siji> ok. let me give a try
<persia> You could use openbox instead of lxde, but I don't believe openbox to be XDG compliant, so you might end up needing to hardcode more things.
<siji> persia, ok
<siji> cant I make openbox as default display manager ?
<siji> by modifying /etc/X11/default-displaymanager
<siji> Which hasnt worked for me
<persia> I don't know the precise mechanism for making openbox the default dm
<siji> ok
<persia> I suspect that it'S related to the use of x-session-manager and x-window-manager, but I can't remember precisely how those work.
<persia> IF openbox is the only provider of x-session-manager installed on the system, it *ought* be alunched by default without any extra effort.
<persia> Of course, that depends on having the autologin be done by the x-display-manager : I'm not sure how it might interact with hardcoding in an upstart script.
<siji> ok
<siji> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=38473
<siji> I was refering this documentation
<siji> But hasnt worked for me
<persia> I'm not sure.  From a brief look, I wouldn't do it that way at all.
<siji> ok
<topi1> can a userspace program also install an interrupt handler or must it be in the kernel?
<siji> persia, i have tried one sample apps in autostart with lxde and it's working
<siji> not able to start xbmc cose its borken ;(
<siji> I hope the same way xbmc also can start
<siji> persia, am trying to run xbmc on top of openbox
<siji> and modified defaultdisplay manager file with openbox-session
<siji> but it's only  login to the console mode
<siji> why it's like that
<persia> I suspect it'S because you've set autologin in the upstart script, rather than launching an x-display-manager, and having that do the autologin.
<rOxx> hello, i have installed last year the ubuntu 10.10 netbook version on my beagleboard xm with kernel 2.6.35-23-omap, now i want to build a new kernel, but i dont find the sources for this version. can someone help me ?
<persia> rOxx: How badly do you want that specific version?  Source is fairly easy to find for 2.6.35-22.33 (which should have been used for release), and 2.6.35-30.54 (which is the recommended kernel for 10.10 currently).
<persia> If you *really* want -23, there appaer to be three revisions:
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux/2.6.35-23.39
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux/2.6.35-23.40
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux/2.6.35-23.41
<fisuk> hiyall.. umm, could somebody point out how to play 1080p with hw accel (headless natty on pandaboard), since I can't find anything about it on the wiki... i've installed all the omap4 extras, but don't really know what to do now
<topfs2> fisuk, gstreamer should be acceled after that
<rOxx> persia: this versions are not patched for omap systems?
<persia> rOxx: I don't think there are many patches needed for the beagleboard, and I suspect those versions have them.
<persia> If you especially want the older version, you may need the matching linux-meta package (start from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+publishinghistory)
<persia> But I'll strongly recommend you upgrade to 2.6.35-30.54 if you're running 10.10
<GrueMaster> rOxx: The Maverick omap kernel was still separate from the ubuntu main kernel.  It wasn't until Natty that it was integrated into the main ubuntu kernel tree.
<fisuk> topfs2: so just outputting to the framebuffer will do the job?
<persia> GrueMaster: Thanks for the correction.
 * persia digs up different urls
<rOxx> ok i will try it with a newer version. i want to build the kernel on my desktop computer, because i think on the beagleboard it is very slow. the procedure of the kernel cross compiling is to build the kernel with the modules on my desktop, copy the source folder back to the beagleboard, then install the modules and update-initramfs, copy the uImage to the fat partition and boote from sd card again. is this correkt ?
<topfs2> fisuk, output what? if its a file it needs to be decoded, that you use gstraemer for
<GrueMaster> rOxx: Sounds right.
<rOxx> GrueMaster: is this correct, that i need for the maverick version a special omap kernel version and cant use the main ubuntu kernel for beagleboard xm?
<fisuk> topfs2: i mean the device where to output the video after gstreamer decodes it. speaking in gstreamer terms, the output sink. fbdevsink.
<GrueMaster> yes.  The beagleXM support was added very late in Maverick, but after it landed, it went into the upstream kernel and the kernel team was able to just use one tree after that.
<topfs2> ought to work I guess
<GrueMaster> rOxx: Unless you are really attached to Maverick, I would recommend using natty as a starting point.
<rOxx> GrueMaster: you suggest to update to the natty version and use the main ubuntu kernel version then ?
<GrueMaster> Yes.
<GrueMaster> Although unless you have a lot of stuff installed, it would be much quicker to reinstall than to upgrade, especially if you are only on SD.
<rOxx> yes i have installed a lot of stuff and want to update, do you know how long it take to compile a new kernel on the beagleboard?
<GrueMaster> Let me look at the buildd output logs.  Somewhere around 2-3 hours I think.
<rOxx> ok, i thought it take much more time.
<GrueMaster> Er, more like 8-9 hours.
<rOxx> i want to use the old .config file for the new kernel. what is the best way to do this ?
<persia> make oldconfig
<rOxx> yes on the beagleboard its right, but on my desktop ?
<rOxx> copy the .config via ssh from the beagleboard to my desktop. but in which folder ?
<persia> Wouldn't you put it in the folder where your cross-source resides?
 * persia doesn't cross-compile, and isn't quite sure.
<rOxx> with oldconfig it use the .config file from the kernel folder and not from the boot folder ?
<GrueMaster> I would think the build process for using an old config would be the same for all arches regardless of cross-compiling.
 * GrueMaster hasn't compiled a kernel in a while.
<GrueMaster> Last time I did it, I just copied the config to <kernel-src>/.config and ran make oldconfig.
<GrueMaster> btw.  The Natty release kernel took 20.5 hours to build on arm HW.
<GrueMaster> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+build/2598151
<rOxx> ok thx i will try it. but i have another question. i^m using a hama sd card class6 since 3/4 year and now it is very slow in the write speed. now i want to copy the hama sd card with dd to a new one. is this correct that i only must edit the UUID number in the bootloader to boot the linux system from a new card ?
<GrueMaster> If you are using a PC to do the copying and have two SD readers, use gparted.  It has a copy partition feature that will copy the uuid and everything.
<GrueMaster> You can also use it to copy the rootfs to a usb drive (which will greatly speed up performance).  Just make sure you either reformat the SD root partition or at least change the uuid.
<rOxx> ok, with a usb drive, which changed are needed for boot from it ?
<GrueMaster> rOxx: If you use gparted to copy the rootfs partition, none, other than changing the uuid of the SD root partition.
<rOxx> ok for sd cards i understand it and for a usb drive the same procedureß
<rOxx> ?
<zul> so how do i get oneiric on to a pandaboard?
<GrueMaster> gparted will make a copy-exact of the selected partition, including the uuid.  Once the copy is done, both the SD and USB drive will share a uuid.  Since the fstab and boot.scr are set to mount root via uuid, if you change the SD uuid, it will go to the usb drive.  The kernel will still load from SD.
<GrueMaster> zul, there are many ways.  What is your preference?
<zul> the easiest and fastest
<GrueMaster> Preinstalled server, preinstalled desktop, or netinstall.
<zul> preinstalled server
<GrueMaster> Easiest/fastest is preinstalled server.
<GrueMaster> The images are on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<zul> k thanks
<GrueMaster> If you want alpha 2, then go to /releases/oneiric/alpha-2.  Latest is in /ubuntu-server/daily-preinstalled.
<GrueMaster> The latest uses the new 3.0 kernel.  :D
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-29
<lilstevie> persia: you around?
<persia> lilstevie: Am now.
<lilstevie> persia: I am just looking at building kpkgs
<lilstevie> and building one for the transformer
<persia> I usually recommend starting with https://wiki.linaro.org/Resources/HowTo/PackageYourOwnKernel
<persia> jcrigby has a fairly flexible packaging branch that you can merge to get things working.
<lilstevie> ok
<persia> Take care to look through it, and make sure that you've set the flavour correctly in all the places it appears (reading the build log the first couple times should highlight some obvious ones, and running dpkg --info on the result packages will show most other bits that have issues.
<lilstevie> cool
<lilstevie> :)
<persia> jcrigby is usually around on this channel: I'd recommend trying to catch him in your morning though, given timezones.
<persia> Or I'm happy to look at things :)
<lilstevie> :)
<lilstevie> well I am just cloning into a seperate folder from my actively used directory so that it doesn't get messed up :)
<lilstevie> persia: things are coming together nicely though :)
<persia> Excellent!
<lilstevie> persia: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1191141 && http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1072-ubuntu-on-the-transformer/ <-- :0
<lilstevie> same release
<lilstevie> :p
<persia> Firstly, I'll rcommend explicitly listing the license for that code, indicating what folk who get it from you can do with it.
<persia> Ideally, you'll pick something that we can put in Ubuntu: I'd really like to be able to generate an image for that fairly easily, so we can maybe include it in the next release.
<lilstevie> persia: there is no licence available for nvflash
<persia> There is a license, but it doesn't permit redistribution.
<persia> But you want to express a license for *your* code.
<lilstevie> in that pack the only code of mine is 1 line in the kernel which changes the behaviour of a button on the keyboard dock
<persia> Also, you reference a PPA: do you especially want a PPA, or should we just put it in Ubuntu proper?
<persia> Ah, heh, for one line of code, if you don't care, then just file a bug :)
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> most of this took linux nicely just needed tweaks to configs
<lilstevie> well putting in ubuntu proper overall would work, just in the mean time for bt and wifi fixes
<lilstevie> currently bluetooth works but I want it to be a package thus using ppa, and wifi, well that is going to be an active piece of development
<persia> If a package can *exist* (even buggy) and be uploaded by 11th August, we can get it included in oneiric, and keep fixing bugs until sometime in September (depending on the bug and the risk of regressions).
<persia> We can then backport that to the 11.04 release, to make sure that users of the current release are also supported.
<lilstevie> persia: the bt stuff is a bit sketchy though
<persia> That's OK.  It's not like we're stiving to have transformer support in the default image set for oneiric.
<lilstevie> cause it also needs the firmware
<lilstevie> no I mean it works :p
<lilstevie> it is firmware
<lilstevie> same as wifi
<lilstevie> I'm not 100% sure on the distribution rights
<persia> What's the license on the firmware?  In general, if you can put it in a PPA, you can probably put it in multiverse (unless you're paying for the PPA)
<lilstevie> well I wasn't going to put it on the ppa either
<persia> Double-check.  If we can't redistribute, we can'T do a PPA either, because we don't have teh right to upload to the PPA.
<persia> Oh, heh :)
<lilstevie> what I have at the moment is extracting from an android system image and injecting
<lilstevie> post install
<persia> So, expecting the user to already have the firmware available in their andoid install?
<persia> Did you put that in the postinst?
<lilstevie> no I have been telling people to do it :p
<lilstevie> because if you flash pure linux there is no android install on device
<persia> So, there7s a tool for that :)
<persia> Right, so here's a sketch implemetnation
<lilstevie> heh
<persia> Add debconf support to the package, and ask the user if they have a dual install, and if so, where to find android (medium priority)
<persia> Set a default for that question that matches the results of running your installer on an unmodified retail image.
<persia> THen, in the postinst, check to see if the firmware is available already.  If not, check if the user told you there was a dual install, and if so, get the firmware from there.
<persia> If there is no firmware already loaded, and there is no dual-install from which to get the firmware, notify the user (again, via debconf) that you were unable to find the firmware, and point them at instructions for extracting it themselves.
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> that would do it
<lilstevie> http://pastie.org/2288888
<lilstevie> ^^ wifi firmware licence
<persia> 2.2 meets the requirements for multiverse.
<persia> Basically, that states that we'll only redistribute it unmodified and under the same license terms, and that the redistributor promises to take responsibility if they break this rule.
<lilstevie> ok
<lilstevie> good to know
<lilstevie> I believe the bt firmware would be the same, although I haven't been able to find the licence agreement for that, it is on the same silicon
<persia> Mind you, I'm not an archive admin, so my opinion isn't authoritative, but that it's a "restriction on distribution" clause, rather than a "no distribution" clause, and seems to say something like "If you redistribute this, be sure the recipient can'T tell the difference between what they get from Broadcom and what they get from you", it seems like it ought be OK.
<lilstevie> ok
<persia> Unfortunately, we need to get a license, because the terms of that license require the distribution of the license for any redistribution.
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> check-config is failing
<lilstevie> http://pastie.org/2288934
<persia> I'm not that familiar with check-config: you may need to change some things to be modular, or make sure you hit minimum limits.
<lilstevie> ah ok
<persia> Also, check the n900 or ac100 kernels: maybe there's a workaround in one of those (or some clue that mayhelp)
<lilstevie> fixed it up :p
<persia> Cool!
<lilstevie> reading the instructions helped :p next instructions delt with it
<persia> What was wrong?
<persia> Heh :)
<lilstevie> well it is expected
<lilstevie> thats all :p
<lilstevie> made the changes and the only 2 things that had to be commented out were apparmor and ram_size
<persia> Not much we can do about ram size, but why doesn't apparmor work?
<persia> Did you merge in the ubuntu sauce branch?
<lilstevie> heh not that it doesnt work I just haven't fixed up that part of the config yet
<lilstevie> fixed that up now
<persia> Ah, OK.
<lilstevie> building now :)
<kapinter> Hi! What kind of toolchain is used to compile ubuntu-arm?
<janimo> ppisati, the new 3.0 panda kernel should have good wireless support?
<janimo> the one in oneiric
<ppisati> janimo: uhm, i guess it
<ppisati> janimo: but never really tried it since i don't have antennas for it
<janimo> ppisati, hmm I thought it should work w/o antennas too. I never mounted any antenna on the panda.
<janimo> anyway will test. I dislike running a long ethernet cable through the room for the panda only
<janimo> it worked at one point in natty but was flakey. Need to make sure it works without a need for software from PPAs
<ppisati> janimo: k, let me know then
<hrw> janimo: 3.0 linaro works on panda with wireless
<hrw> without antenna I got 4Mbps from AP under panda
<janimo> hrw, stock packages from the archives only right?
<hrw> janimo: let me check
<hrw> heh. panda rootfs died
<hrw> linux-image-3.0.0-1402-linaro-lt-omap_3.0.0-1402.3~ppa~natty_armel.deb sounds like non ubuntu package
<gsedej_work> hi! I want to compile ubuntu for Pandaboard, because i need some driver. Panda boots form SD, ubunzu needs 4GB, but I only have 2
<gsedej_work> should I follow this instructions?
<gsedej_work> http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_kernel_for_OMAP4
<lilstevie> persia: hit another error I cant figure this one out though :/
<zul> pandaboard is omap4 right?
<GrueMaster> zul: correct.
<persia> lilstevie: What error?
<lilstevie> http://pastie.org/2290069
<lilstevie> persia: I am trying a start again approach
<lilstevie> seems to be what to do
<persia> lilstevie: Yeah, that's probably how I'd handle the same issue.  No idea why it suddenly stopped working.
<lilstevie> persia: well seems to be a common fix to the issue
<persia> :)
<lilstevie> issue fixed :)
<persia> \o/
<lilstevie> now I just need to modify flash_kernel for my hardware :p
<persia> linux + flash-kernel + d-i is usually the enablement set
<persia> well, if you can use the vendor bootloader.  If you can't, then you need that as well.
<lilstevie> d-i?
<lilstevie> I am using the vendor bootloader
<persia> d-i is debian-installer.  Every installer we write is eventually refaactored to be based on d-i, because all the problems are already solved there.
<lilstevie> ah
<persia> (or well, for the problems not solved there, solving them there ends up solving them for all the different installers)
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> well flash-kernel is somewhat of a tough nut
<lilstevie> I'm not happy with the hardcoded nature
<persia> Yeah.  lool keeps talking about redesigning it to be sane, but it's a hard problem.
<persia> Ideally, we'd like a generic solution for all fastboot devices, but feel free to hardcode it for now.
<persia> I thikn ogra landed hist ac100 stanza in oneiric: if not, you can pull it from his PPA.
<lilstevie> the problem is once we solve the issue of uploading to a 0x808 type partition with nvflash without having to set a size tag for it there will only be 3 partitions in 1 configuration vs the 10 in an android dualboot config
<persia> Right.
<lilstevie> 0x808 tells nvflash to fill to the end of the partition minus $SIZE fwiw
<persia> My general strategy is to apply a hack that works today (assuming I'm not breaking someone else's stuff), and then fix it once the necessary blockers are out of the way.
<lilstevie> so setting size large enough means having the img size unallocated at the end of the emmc
<lilstevie> heh well today hacking it in hardcoded will work
<persia> Blocking on the right solution tends to make it hard to get the first draft working.
<persia> Yep :)
<suihkulokki> flash-kernel has ended up bein used in many more kinds of devices not originally planned
<suihkulokki> or well, it was never planned. it was just a script to get kernels and initramfs to nas device nand flashes
<persia> suihkulokki: Indeed.  IT has (sadly) become a generic means of placing kernels, rather than just writing to flash for certain devices.
<lilstevie> heh
<persia> What do you think about requesting u-boot-installer and fastboot-installer (to parallel lilo-installer, grub-installer, etc.), at least for those platforms that these support?
<lilstevie> well I still need something like it, cause of making the bootimg
<persia> lilstevie: RIght, but for non-ARM, we tend to have bootloader-specific scripts, each of which is fairly generic
<lilstevie> ha
<lilstevie> ah*
<lilstevie> persia: http://pastie.org/2290481 <-- kernel packed
<charlie-tca> Are we going to have the Xubuntu armel51 images for A3 ?
 * charlie-tca won't be disappointed to not have them yet
<persia> lilstevie: Wonderful!!!  Post the .dsc (and all the files referenced in the .dsc) somewhere we-baccessible, and I'll pull, review, and upload as soon as I get a chance.
<persia> charlie-tca: THere's some issues related to the mx5 images.  At least the patches I wrote that were supposed to generate them ended up with the screen not working (I've been working on graphics drivers this week).
<lilstevie> persia: I am repacking with a things changed
<persia> charlie-tca: I have heard of others working on mx5 images, but haven'T seen anyone be successful yet.
<lilstevie> persia: do you also want a source package?
<charlie-tca> Thanks for not forgetting us, persia
<persia> So, I'd say, very unlikely for A3
<persia> lilstevie: .dsc+references files == source package (yes)
<charlie-tca> No problem. Just have to check once in while
<lilstevie> ok :)
<persia> charlie-tca: Never :)  Although I'm not sure I'll run Xubuntu on my mx5 hardware, the problem in generating the images is the same for all flavours.
<lilstevie> persia: launchpad prefered?
<lilstevie> or anywhere
<persia> lilstevie: I don't really care: I just want them all in the same place, so I can get them in a single virtual directory over http or https
<lilstevie> so not in a tarball then? :p
<persia> If you especially want: a tarball is harder for me to download.
 * persia uses dget to get packages, which auto-unpacks stuff, whereas a tarball has to be downloaded, unpacked, then unpacked agin, etc.
<lilstevie> its cool,
<lilstevie> I enabled directory browsing over http
<persia> Didn't need that, as long as they were all in teh same directory.
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> persia: uploading now
<persia> Cool.
<persia> Now that you're less distracted, I should probably ask you about the tab kernel.
<lilstevie> heh I was wondering if you were going to ask about that
<lilstevie> now that I have the process for generating this down I will get that one set too,
<lilstevie> we have the 10.1 working now
<lilstevie> like same bug with the touchscreen
<lilstevie> but :)
<persia> That's OK.  Software always has bugs.  Let's get it in the repo before the deadline, and then, if ywe're lucky, we'll have users, and we can get more input to fix the bugs.
<lilstevie> :)
<fisuk> hmm.. i'm trying to use gst-launch to play some video, but i'm only able to get non-accelered stuff to show (via fbdevsink)... using v4l2sink shows only black screen
<fisuk> what am i missing?
<persia> lilstevie: I'm getting told me move, but please post the URL, and I'll pull it as soon as I'm sitting somewhere again.
<lilstevie> http://lilstevie.geek.nz/kernelsrc
<lilstevie> upload will finish in about 15 minutes
<lilstevie> persia: ok it is up,
<mynameisdeleted> live ubuntu arm image I can save to the sdcard of my atrix4g phone?
<mynameisdeleted> I just wish to run apps... it already has an x-server and linux-arm boot scripts
<mynameisdeleted> and linux kernel etc
<mynameisdeleted> ubuntu-arm livecd or qemu image?
<GrueMaster> mynameisdeleted: You might have some luck with our new Ubuntu-Core image as a chroot environment.  From it, you can apt-get install all of the ubuntu-Arm packages. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/
<GrueMaster> It is Oneiric based, so there may be some instabilities, but this is one of the use-cases that we designed this image for.
<GrueMaster> (chroot environment that is).
<mynameisdeleted> and I use mont --bind to share /tmp and X11 sockets and such with hostos as well as /proc etc
<mynameisdeleted> and then the chrooted apps dont know the xserver pre-installed is on a different root
<mynameisdeleted> 802.11n built into phone is cool
<mynameisdeleted> as is dual-core 1ghz arm processor and 1GB ram
<mynameisdeleted> I dont think most arm netbooks have more than 1 core at 1ghx
<mynameisdeleted> nore do most atom netbooks
<GrueMaster> Not sure how to resolve dependency issues.  But if you have a big enough SD (2-4G minimum), having duplicate binaries won't be an issue.  It won't try to relaunch an X session.
<mynameisdeleted> so for ubuntu.... intel atom vs arm risc processor?
<mynameisdeleted> which is better chocie?
<steev_> depends on what you want to do
<mynameisdeleted> I guess arm is slower but uses less power?
<mynameisdeleted> not sure about 1ghz dual-core arm though
<steev_> an a8 is ~20% slower than an atom
<mynameisdeleted> vs single-core atom
<GrueMaster> Again, it really depends.  Video playback is very comparable.
<steev_> a8 at 800mhz
<steev_> single-core atom
<steev_> running at 1.6
<mynameisdeleted> I have olympus made 2 core arm processor at 1 ghz precisely and 2000 bogomips
<mynameisdeleted> hwo does 1ghz armv7 core comapre to 1.6 ghz atom core?
<suihkulokki> bogomips = bogus mips
<GrueMaster> mynameisdeleted: There are a lot of benchmarks that show pluses & minuses for each arch.  If you plan on running games, you may be out of luck.  But for video playback (with accelerated drivers), they are very comparable.  Also web usage and OpenOffice are fairly close.
<GrueMaster> It is really hard to compare without a specific task and as close to equivalent hardware configuration.
<GrueMaster> For example, Atom with Dual SATA raid will clobber arm with eMMC.
<mynameisdeleted> openoffice + web browsing I think
<mynameisdeleted> will class10 32GB sdcard with 20MB/s read sustained and 10MB/s write sustained be comperable to sata?
<GrueMaster> Then you should see similar performance, albeit with longer battery life on arm.
<mynameisdeleted> how does class10 flash memory comapre in performance to a traditional drive?
<mynameisdeleted> if it sustains 20MB/s read and 10MB/s write
<GrueMaster> It depends on the SD implementation on your system.  I have seen dismal performance on some high speed SD cards.
<mynameisdeleted> so it could be good or could be bad
<GrueMaster> And I don't know of any SD that compares to SATA.
<mynameisdeleted> it will be an experiment
<GrueMaster> Most are designed for high speed sequential reads/writes.  Linux is more random.
<mynameisdeleted> many solid-state drives blow sata out of water
<mynameisdeleted> ahhh
<Neko> mynameisdeleted, SD card performance for the vast majority of systems will absolutely suck compared to any SATA drive
<mynameisdeleted> but there are flash-based filesystems that are more optimized for using sequences when possible
<mynameisdeleted> a better choice of filesystem might make sd performance more acceptable
<GrueMaster> The flash filesystems are still in heavy development, but are greatly improved over traditional (ext3) filesystems.
<mynameisdeleted> is internal memory likely faster than microsd?
<mynameisdeleted> on flash a read can be random .. just not a write right?
<GrueMaster> I have experimented with btrfs & nilfs.  For other reasons, we are not using them in our default SD images, but we are keeping a close watch on their progress.
<Neko> usually ext4 and btrfs are a lot faster on SD card
<mynameisdeleted> or boht read and write work better sequentially?
<Neko> it's mostly about mballoc and copy on write features, it reduces the load
<Neko> ext3 on an SD card is abysmal
<mynameisdeleted> so ext4 is the most stable sd choice that will work well
<GrueMaster> If you want a simple test, use bonnie++ to do filesystem benchmarking.
<Neko> that's what we ship on the Efika
<mynameisdeleted> can that be an ext4 disk image saved ontop a fat file system?
<mynameisdeleted> or is ti better to partition an sd-card?
<Neko> you want to partition it
<Neko> either use the full card so the filesystem starts at 0
<Neko> or if you partition it, make the partition starts aligned to 4MB
<Neko> that seems to be the best case for performance
<mynameisdeleted> so when my 32GB class10 card copmes in I'll format/install it from my mac
<Neko> (otherwise, MBR takes up 512 bytes and the filesystem is kind of 512 to 4 kilobytes out of alignment)
<mynameisdeleted> and set it up as an ubuntu arm drive
<Neko> you end up doing twice as much work to write a block than you would otherwise if it was aligned
<mynameisdeleted> I can make the mbr take exactly 4MB though right?
<mynameisdeleted> and then the ext4 starts in right place
<Neko> do something like parted /dev/mmcblk0 -anone and then mkpart primary 4M 100%
<mynameisdeleted> how hard is it to make x-sever use built in display in multitouch mode rather than use external hdmi?
<mynameisdeleted> I guess thats called find an x-server app for andoird
<mynameisdeleted> also there problaably is no ubuntu version for mobile phone... only for netbooka nd maybe tablet
<mynameisdeleted> as long as it uses a keyboard and a real display ubuntu is fine
<mynameisdeleted> I can run a terminal emulator on the phone for commandline stuff outside that
<persia> lilstevie: Pulling now.  Thanks.
<steev_> mynameisdeleted: you might want to look into utouch
<mynameisdeleted> I might do that
<janimo> rsalveti, do you know if the TI firmware package is still used with the omap4 wlan driver that is in the kernel? AIUI the driver from the PPA is no longer needed, but firmware should still be there :)
<rsalveti> janimo: firmware should come now from the linux-firmware package
<rsalveti> it's all upstream afaik
<janimo> rsalveti, ah you're right. I found the ti-connectivity binaries in a git repo with all firmware, but forgot there's one package for all firmwares now. thanks
<GrueMaster> janimo: The wlan firmware has been part of the linux-firmware since Natty.  It is in the desktop images by default, but not in the headless/server images.
<janimo> GrueMaster, that may explain my wifi woes on my headless panda. But I hope I'll put an end to them now that I know what to look for
<GrueMaster> Yea, I haven't gotten it to work fully on headless in a while, but forgot what I had to install to get it working.  Not really a high priority image test.
<janimo> of course if instead of firmware not found errors, the panda locks up when ifup wlan0 is called is progess, just not the kind I hoped for
<rsalveti> janimo: which kernel, 3?
<janimo> rsalveti, yes. But after a reboot it did not hang anymore
<rsalveti> hm
<janimo> so hung twice but now seems ok
<GrueMaster> I'm running the daily desktop on one system with 3.0 kernel and wifi is fine there.  I'm in the process of reimaging my cluster of 4 server systems, will bang on one as soon as it is up to see what may be missing.
<janimo> cannot ping it again. Will debug in the weekend
<GrueMaster> Ok, that was easy.  sudo apt-get install wireless-tools;sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid grue-net2 ; sudo dhclient wlan0
<GrueMaster> Currently ping flooding it now.
<GrueMaster> janimo: What image were you running?
<janimo> GrueMaster, an old natty dist-upgraded and full of cruft
<janimo> on a USB external disk
<janimo> my ARM build machine
<GrueMaster> Ah.  This is oneiric.  I could try from my SRU tester.  I put Maverick, Natty, and Oneiric on separate partitions of one usb drive for easy SRU testing.
<janimo> GrueMaster, I wonder why that does not work for me
<janimo> I am on oneiric as well
<janimo> simple iwconfig essid never worked for me
<GrueMaster> plbkac?
<janimo> could be my router/AP being more demanding
<janimo> no idea, but there is probably some dose of pebkac involved
<GrueMaster> heh
<janimo> not literally of course, I stand, do not use a chair
<janimo> but no problem, imx arrives next week, and instead of two half functional ARM/Oneiric devices (panda, ac100) I'l have 3! joy
<GrueMaster> Personally, I can't stand all of this testing I have to do...so I sit.  :P
<GrueMaster> I haven't even booted mine.  ENOTIME.
<GrueMaster> And lack of an image has made it very low-p.
<janimo> could be hw issue with my panda(doubt it), more iffy AP (openwrt) or indeed something I overlook. But  I never had good wifi on my panda
<GrueMaster> Yea, I kind of have a bit of overkill here.  Two 802.11N AP's at either end of the house (one 3 feet from my panda stacks), and the entire house wired for gigabit..
<GrueMaster> Although I have just filled my 16 port 1Gb switch in my office.  sigh.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-30
<jburkholder> janimo: poke
<janimo> jburkholder, yes?
<jburkholder> janimo: hi, I was at the launchpad bugs about sysv-ucontext style functions not being implemented on arm
<jburkholder> was looking at
<jburkholder> do you know if there's a reason they can't be implemented?
<jburkholder> lp #383975
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 383975 in debian "[ARM] sysv-style ucontext functions appear not to be implemented on armel" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383975
<persia> lilstevie: So, firstly, there's a restriction that package names can only be lowercase letters, and a strong interest in having relatively short names.  What do you think about "linux-transformer"?
<persia> lilstevie: You'll want to change the Maintainer: I'd suggest "Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>" unless you have prearranged agreement by the currently listed maintainer.
<persia> Something looks to have gone wonky with the header files: these are important to have auto-installed to work around some bugs in DKMS.
<emorris> hi, if I want to port some packages for ARM, is it best to download the source from packages.ubuntu.com, or from the SVN or...?
<persia> emorris: Most of use use a deb-src entry pointing at onieiric, which ends up being downloeded from ports.ubuntu.com, archive.ubuntu.com, or some mirror.
<persia> I'd generally recommend a local mirror, although use rmadison to make sure that you have the current version.
<persia> Some folk use the auto-imported bzr trees, which are often correct, although sometimes there are import errors or unuploaded commits, which can lead to code skew.
<emorris> persia, cool, I'll probably go for the deb-src way then. Also, what is rmadison?
<persia> emorris: It's one of the tools in devscripts: it queries a cgi interface on the archive master to determine which versions of the packages are newest in each release.
<persia> Well, each series, but kinda release.
<emorris> persia, ah, got it. I tried to Google it, but Google auto-corrected it >:-(
<emorris> thanks
<persia> Sometimes, for example, packages.ubuntu.com is out of date (by a day or two), because of transient issues, and one can get confused if a package is being rapidly developed and one relies upon that resource.
<persia> No problem.  We're always happy to answer questions here.  New folk wanting to help are the ones we like to help the most :)
<emorris> Don't know how far I'll get, but it's worth a shot I guess!
<persia> What hardware are you using?
<emorris> persia, pandaboard
<persia> And you're running oneiric?  You probably also want to configure it to use a USB drive for your working area.
<persia> (maybe even for everything, depending on how much you like to fiddle)
<persia> Did you find the list of packages that aren't building today yet?
<emorris> Still on Natty atm. Was only really planning to do a personal project atm, and get packages working as I need them
<persia> Aha.
<persia> Well, let us know if you find something that doesn't work, especially if you have a fix :)
<persia> If you find you have some time, and want to dig more, let us know.
<persia> In either case, we're very happy to help get your environment set up for development, and lead you through how we use the packages for development.
<emorris> persia, cool, well I'm very happy to help where I can. I haven't really looked into it much yet, but I'll work my way through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM before pestering the channel!
<lilstevie> linux transformer is fine
<lilstevie> and the maintainer stuff I hadnt changed
<lilstevie> re persia
<lilstevie> persia: the only reason it is longer is we were working on an <arch>-<platform>-<variant> convention
<persia> lilstevie: Right.  So, there's some string limit on these that isn't actually that long.  When one starts to generate all the udebs, this string gets kinda awkward.
<persia> As much as I'm a fam of getting as many kernels in the archive as possible, we obviously want to strive for concentration.
<lilstevie> heh
<persia> It is my expectation that if we can use device-specific kernels to bootstrap specific devices, we'll be able to focus on getting integrated trees for things.
<lilstevie> persia: well my only concern is there are 2 variants of the transformer
<persia> So, for oneiric, I'm expecting only two tegra kernels: ac100 and transformer.
<lilstevie> wifi and 3G
<persia> Can a kernel be built that runs on both of them, or do the modules conflict somehow?
<lilstevie> I guess a universal could be built
<persia> I'd much rather see loadable modules for the networking, and don't care that much about netbooting over 3G, for example.
<lilstevie> but given the 3G isn't fully in the wild yet it is hard
<persia> emorris: Just let us know if you have questions: we surely haven't gotten all the docs up on the wiki, and we know some bits are confusing.
<persia> lilstevie: So, let's pretend we have a combined kernel, and do the wifi module load through udev.  When the 3G becomes more available, we can fix the bugs in that kernel.
<lilstevie> persia: well there is a ril driver in all recent versions
<persia> Oh, excellent.  Let's pretend that works until we get a bug report.
<lilstevie> sounds good
<fisuk> argh.. i've generated a rootfs with rootstock, cross-compiled the kernel, but how on earth do i generate the uImage?
<persia> lilstevie: I'll be on planes soon for a couple days, but I'll let you know when I am around enough, hoping to build and upload something.
<lilstevie> ok :)
<persia> THe only other really obvious thing I see from looking over some of the files in debian/ is the changelog: that ought be a real email address, and a real name.
<persia> (since you've provided both to LP and in other places, this oughtn't be onerous)
<lilstevie> yeah that I can understand :)
<lilstevie> I was just getting it to you mainly
<persia> That's fine.  I'm happy to have had a look, and glad to report that it looks like you've done it mostly right (from what I can tell from a quick review)
<lilstevie> :)
<emorris> fisuk, it isn't in arch/arm/boot?
<fisuk> emorris: ah, didn't know where to look! thanks!
<fisuk> recompiled it just with make... and make uImage did tell the location..  did before with dpkg-buildpackage and somehow missed it.
<fisuk> i guess i should write a wiki entry "kernel compilation for idiots"
<janimo> jburkholder, hi, from what I read a while agi, ucontext are considered deprecated (not sure by what other API though) and not high priority. But I think just noone got around to implementing it. May require kernel changes too besides glibc, I do not know exactly
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-31
<lilstevie> persia, have a few things that need fixing in that kernel source ball, small but important :p
<lilstevie> persia, it is all config
<fisuk> is there a reason why here http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_PPA are instructions to use ppa:tiomap-dev/release and here http://omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_OMAP_trunk ppa:tiomap-dev/omap-trunk ?
<fisuk> i was just wondering because the first repo has some dependency problems with ubuntu-omap4-extras-multimedia (culprits are gstreamer0.10-faac and gstreamer0.10-sdl packages)
<armin76> fisuk: the first is tested thorougly, the second is not
<armin76> fisuk: anyway, blame rsalveti :D
<fisuk> armin76: mm.. alrite :D
<rsalveti> armin76: they are broken because ubuntu updated a package
<rsalveti> already saw the issue, will fix later today
<MrCurious>     rsallveti: are you talking the omap addons issue? 
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-23
<janimo> marvin24, so did you try rebasing on the l4t-r15 nvidia branch?
<ppisati> ogra_: willing to test an omap3 kernel on your xm?
<ogra_> ppisati, sure, but i have to check if i have a working install, i think i trashed the last one with a broken netinst
<ogra_> (so it might take a little to roll a new one)
<ppisati> ack
<ppisati> i'll prepare the kernel, put it somewhere and point you to it
<ppisati> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> oh wow, this is neat ! http://www.arm.com/community/partners/display_product/rw/ProductId/6951/
<ogra_> "OpenBlocks AX3", " SO-DIMM (4 GbE ports model, up to 2 GB can be added), " ... "1 SATA port and 1 eSATA port" .... "dual core Marvell(R) 1.33 GHz (based on ARM v7 instruction set architecture)"
<marvin24> janimo: yes
<marvin24> but usb fails to resume now :-(
<ogra_> http://openblocks.plathome.com/products/obs_a/   ...  "Only Available in Japan "
<ogra_> *sniff*
<infinity> ogra_: If our Armada kernel will boot that out of the box, I'll take two.
<janimo> marvin24, you mean any usb device
<ogra_> infinity, that would need some emmiting *gg*
<marvin24> no, only devices connected to ehci2 (wifi)
<marvin24> janimo: should be fixable though
<infinity> ogra_: The slightly beefier version there, if I could get a decent WiFi PCIe card for it, and an antenna that doesn't suck, would handily replace my G3 tower for my core router at home.
<infinity> ogra_: Well, the 4-port version would.
<ogra_> you would do builds on a router ? or use a router as buildserver ?
<janimo> marvin24, I'll check out that kernel. The one we have now in Ubuntu is based on same nvidia but without your latest patches since the last ubuntu package
<janimo> and this one causes X to not come back well after resume
<infinity> ogra_: No, I'd use it as a router. :P
<marvin24> janimo: oh, bad
<ogra_> heh, what a waste
<ogra_> it could replace all your pandas in one go
<infinity> ogra_: Nah, it's not THAT fast.
<infinity> ogra_: (Though, the expandable RAM is a huge win)
<ogra_> sata as well
<ogra_> that togetzher will make it as fast as the armada board
<infinity> I have an mx53 and mx6 with SATA, that's less exciting.
<ogra_> oh, you have an mx6 ?
<infinity> But man, I'd love some RAM.
<ogra_> *envy*
<infinity> Not much to envy, since it seems like the Freescale Landing Team has all but disappeared.
<infinity> I need to hunt down WTF is going on there.
<ogra_> oh, bad
<ogra_> infinity, btw, do you have an idea why ubuntu-server daily doesnt build armhf+omap4 ?
<ogra_> according to default-arches it should
<infinity> I wasn't aware that it didn't.  Haven't you taken over ownership of images this cycle, so I can pretend I don't care? :)
<ogra_> (works awesome now, i fiddled with it over the weekend)
<ogra_> infinity, i did, but you know cdimage as well and i cant find the cause ...
<infinity> ogra_: Are you talking daily-preinstalled (which hasn't built since June...) or some new-fangled thing?
<ogra_> alternate ubuntu-server for arm
<ogra_> ubuntu-server daily
<ogra_> +ubuntu-server           *                       *                       amd64 amd64+mac i386 powerpc armhf+omap4
<ogra_> (since last week)
<ogra_> but there is also:
<ogra_> ubuntu-server           daily-preinstalled      quantal                 armhf+omap armhf+omap4
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/branches/nusakan/cdimage-deployment$ CDIMAGE_ROOT=. ALL_DISTS="quantal precise" bin/default-arches ubuntu-server daily quantal
<ogra_> amd64 amd64+mac i386 powerpc armhf+omap4
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/branches/nusakan/cdimage-deployment$ CDIMAGE_ROOT=. ALL_DISTS="quantal precise" bin/default-arches ubuntu-server daily-preinstalled quantal
<ogra_> armhf+omap armhf+omap4
<ogra_> but ubuntu-server armhf+omap4 is never attempted
<ogra_> (for daily)
<ogra_> building it manually with ARCHES= set works fine
<ogra_> (and only takes 10 min !)
<infinity> Can we actually install meaningfully from altrenateish media now?  Keen.
<ogra_> yep, works flawless
<ogra_> and i started shipping a boot.scr-serial file that you can just cp in place if you want serial enabled
<infinity> ogra_: Was there much point in dropping the server preinstalled in favour of alternates, if server will (some day) change format again anyway?
<ogra_> it wont chanage format
<infinity> ?
<infinity> Has Daviey given up on that?
<ogra_> the install is still d-i usinf live-installer to copy a squashfs in place as i understood that
<infinity> Well, yes.  Which is a format change. :P
<ogra_> well, i want arm images to be in sync with what x86 does
<ogra_> i would have to do that in any case
<ogra_> if i do it before or after the switch doesnt matter
<infinity> Fair enough.
<ogra_> i doubt colin will invent a new imagetype for it but just change "daily"
<ogra_> (he implements it in his spare time as i understood)
<infinity> ogra_: Alright, well.  I fixed the default-arches syntax (and committed).
 * ogra_ pulls and takes a look
<infinity> ogra_: If that doesn't make it magically happy, I'm not sure what the breakage might be.
<infinity> I'm also not sure how bin/default-arches was "working" with the previous copy...
<ogra_> well, see above
<infinity> Yes, I see it working.  I'm not sure why. :P
<ogra_> it even gave me the expected output
<ogra_> ah, drat ...
<ogra_> so just removing the dash would have been enough
<ogra_> (form precise-)
<ogra_> infinity, thanks so much !
<infinity> ogra_: Well, I make no promises that it's working until you test it. :P
<infinity> ogra_: But it should.
 * ogra_ moves on to finbally fix netboot images
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> sorry that it took so long to get there, the alternates were more broken than i thought
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: np, i'm just glad you find time now :)
<ogra_> :)
<LetoThe2nd> bug #721147
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721147 in flash-kernel "flash-kernel subarch check fails with Linaro OMAP kernels" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721147
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: is ping from #pandaboard above bug?
<ogra_> LetoThe2nd, yep, though in your case the bug is in the way you packaged it i think
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: seems like nop-ing check_subarch() in /ust/sbin/flash-kernel does the trick....
<ogra_> (even the linaro kernels use the subarch in tehir name)
<LetoThe2nd> ok, it *did* claim to flash this time, but it still boots the old kernel
<janimo> lilstevie, do you know what the 'kinteractiveup task blocked for more than 120 seconds' could be caused by? Most references on the net are in pastebins
<LetoThe2nd> even changing the inird.img and vmlinuz links in /boot does not seem to effect the selected kernel :(
<lilstevie> janimo: interactive task scheduler literally grepping 'kinteractiveup' would have shown you that
<janimo> lilstevie, right I see that but I don't know what the actual bug is
<janimo> I saw your fix is disabling that config option
<lilstevie> yep, no need for interactive scheduling IMO
<sveinse> How is the uboot files updated in precise? I't cant find how mkimage is run on the kernel and the initramfs in precise. It seems the method have been changed...
<sveinse> I think I found it. I missed calling /etc/kernel/* hooks from my kernel pre/postinst scripts.
<ppisati> ogra_: 600$ for that thing?!?! (i mean the openblock embedded board)
<ogra_> yeah, its not a cheapo, but its pretty powerful
<ogra_> should shorten your builds a lot
<ppisati> ogra_: ok, but with 600$ you can buy an i7 maybe
<ogra_> well, not yours, wont indeed be as fast as cross
<ogra_> burt ofr everything that cant use cross it would be great
<ogra_> *for
<ppisati> ogra_: bryan is looking after a marvell(?!?!) board quad-core + sata
<ogra_> yeah, next gen
 * ogra_ needs to reboot, brb
<sveinse> I observe that update-initramfs is being called twice when installing a new kernel. The first time with the -c option (which does not run any hooks) and the second with -u that does. Is this expected behaviour?
<ppisati> ogra_: when you want to test omap3, here it is: http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/linux-image-3.5.0-6-omap_3.5.0-6.6~next_armhf.deb
<janimo> infinity, are the cdv packages icky?
<janimo> cedarview
<infinity> janimo: Probably.  I haven't had the time to delve deeply into them. :/
<janimo> np, thanks
<prpplague> just fyi, if anyone has some wish list items for an omap5 community board, now is the time to discuss them
<TypoNAM> please give us the ability to attach a RTC backup battery? ;)
<TypoNAM> don't even have to provide a battery holder, just a few pins would be nice
<infinity> prpplague: SODIMM slot, SODIMM slot, and SODIMM slot.
<prpplague> infinity: ??
<infinity> prpplague: The limited RAM on these boards is the one thing that kills their usefulness in many situations.
<TypoNAM> they're embedded SoCs, not desktop processors :P
<prpplague> infinity: give me an example
<infinity> TypoNAM: There's no distinction anymore.
<prpplague> infinity: i have never even come close to using all the ram on panda
<infinity> prpplague: Then you don't use yours to build software natively.
<infinity> prpplague: Many of us do. :P
<prpplague> infinity: which makes no sense at all, imho
<infinity> You can carry on having that HO, but you're just as "wrong" as I am. :P
<TypoNAM> prpplague: I really do like the pandaboard ES PCB layout, but there's been some complaints about the tall audio and USB+ethernet ports though for trying to fit the boards into thin enclosures such as purposing laptop cases, hehe
<prpplague> infinity: "that HO" ?
<infinity> prpplague: "humble opinion".
<prpplague> infinity: there is a place and time for doing native complies, but one that requires massive amount of memory simply implies that it would be better done on a workstation
<infinity> prpplague: OMAP5 is the first A15 I'll be able to get my hands on (probably), being able to use it as a solid test bed (and build environment) for Xen and KVM will be lovely.  Limiting the RAM will make it much less useful (as the Pandas are much less useful to me than they could be)
<prpplague> TypoNAM: yea got that one down already
<infinity> prpplague: Yes, well.  You're not building a distribution on/for them.  I am.  Just sayin'.
<prpplague> infinity: and what "amount" of ram would you want?
<infinity> Cross-compiling entire distros is actually much more effort than people claim it is, and really not worth it.
<TypoNAM> I'll be happy with the 1GByte minimum as we currently have the pandaboard ES :P
<prpplague> infinity: and you?
<infinity> TypoNAM: Yes, but you also don't build on them, I'm assuming.
<TypoNAM> infinity: I'm doing native build with software yes, but not entire distributions
<infinity> prpplague: If it must be hard-wired, 4G would be a nice start.
<infinity> But heck, even if we discount building, it's a quad-core A15, supports virtualisation, etc.  1G is... not much.
<prpplague> infinity: even if the price was much more expensive?
<prpplague> infinity: omap5 is dual core
<infinity> prpplague: It wouldn't be "much" more expensive, unless someone puts a premium on it to increase margins.  Maybe 20-50$ at the most.
<prpplague> infinity: it adds more than you think to the cost
<infinity> prpplague: Is it?  Why was I under the impression it was 4?  Anyhow.  The A15 and virt bits stand.  It's not a "slow" CPU.
<TypoNAM> I believe the PowerVR graphics is quad-core in OMAP5
<prpplague> infinity: don't know why you thought it was quad A15
<prpplague> infinity: there are four cores, but only two of them are A15
<prpplague> infinity: http://focus.ti.com/en/graphics/wtbu/omap5/OMAP5430-SoC_tn.gif
 * suihkulokki would also like a SODIMM but is also a distro builder :P
<TypoNAM> http://focus.ti.com/en/graphics/wtbu/omap5/OMAP5430-SoC_large.gif
<infinity> prpplague: Yeah, so I see.  No idea where I got the 4 from.  Doesn't much matter.
<prpplague> TypoNAM: thanks thats the one i meant to post
<infinity> And I suppose using the 5432 part is out of the question? :)
<infinity> (Which would make the use of normal laptop RAM much simpler)
<TypoNAM> infinity: the board you want will probably cost the same as an iPad 3
<prpplague> infinity: well, most "laptop" sodims are designed for a 64-bit data bus. since the OMAP5 is designed around 32-bit operations, you would only get 1/2 of the memory of a general sodimm memory device
<infinity> TypoNAM: The 5432 is cheaper than the 5430...
<infinity> prpplague: Maybe I'm misreading "dual-channel DDR3" on the larger/cheaper part?  *shrug*
<prpplague> infinity: yea you are
<infinity> Anyhow.  More RAM, either hardwired or expandable, would make me (and many people I know) a happy camper.  Beyond that, I have no laundry list.
<infinity> I assume the board will have a SATA header?  But if not, I can live without it.
<prpplague> just asking for input on a possible board right now
 * infinity thought the Panda5 already more or less existed, just not in GA production.  Or are you working on a competing product?
<scientes> infinity, do you even have specs for the panda 5?
<infinity> scientes: Other than hallway conversations with robclark about the one on his desk, no. :P
<robclark> prpplague, and building kernel or other big packages is actually a good stability test for the platform.. just fyi
<prpplague> robclark: i am not totally against native builds, it has it's place
<robclark> true.. but keep in mind ARM is closing the desktop gap..  if it were cost effective SODIMM slot would be nice so people could put in whatever amount of memory..   (that said, going beyond 2GiB we start leaning on LPAE which should make for fun kernel bugs at the beginning)
<TypoNAM> infinity: what kind of builds are you doing that uses up all the RAM? are you running parallel builds or something?
<robclark> TypoNAM, ever build chromium?
<robclark> (to be fair.. that one I've only cross compiled, but it even struggles with the 4GiB on my laptop)
<infinity> TypoNAM: Try webkit.
<infinity> TypoNAM: Or *anything* C++/boost.
<infinity> Or.. Well... Lots of things.
<TypoNAM> my projects are C++ with boost libraries, but they're only about 50 .cpp source files though :P
<infinity> TypoNAM: When I said "an entire distro", I meant it.  There's no "what kind of builds here", it's "everything in the Debian and Ubuntu archives".
<infinity> s/ here"/" here/
<TypoNAM> yeah, but it does matter if you're building each package at a time or trying to build multiple of them at once ;)
<scientes> robclark, i've compiled chromium on armv5t
<robclark> an o5 panda w/ 4+GiB RAM would be worth it's weight in unobtanium for someone who had to build chromium
<infinity> TypoNAM: One at a time.
<scientes> with 1.5GB ram
<scientes> and no swap!
<infinity> Don't get me started on the joys of swapping to USB. ;)
<scientes> (thats with NaCl disabled)
<scientes> robclark, chromium actually built with 1.5GB ram and no swap, so its not insane
<scientes> about the same as firefox
<robclark> scientes, well, ok.. when I was cross compiling, i had debug syms enabled.
<scientes> yes i am unable to build firefox with debug symbols
<robclark> I assume there is no dbg package for firefox or chromium on arm
<scientes> i don't have enough ram
<infinity> webkit generally hits just shy of the 3G-per-process limit when linking.
<prpplague> infinity: don't suppose you've picked up one of those odroid-x boards yet?
<infinity> Which is a laugh riot when you're swapping 2G of that to disk.
<scientes> but actually this built the chromium debug symbols in 1.5gb, but it did have optimization on
<scientes> the debug symbols themselves are 500MB
<scientes> http://packages.debian.org/sid/chromium-dbg
<robclark> hmm, last time I built (r20 or so), the executable w/ debug symbols was itself about 1.5GiB..  and dropped to maybe around 60MiB if you strip debug syms
<robclark> so > 1GiB of debug symbols
<infinity> prpplague: Nope, though I'd end up with the same complaint (or worse, given the two more cores, and the urge to eat all the RAM twice as fast with -j4 instead of -j2)
<robclark> it took a few hours to link on my core i7 laptop w/ 4GB
<scientes> robclark, yeah the diff might be that ubuntu+debian dynamically link alot of stuff, instead of statically link
<robclark> ahh, yeah, for sure
<robclark> default chromium build statically links the world
<scientes> however its still a mess how much is statically linked
<robclark> yeah, tell me about it
<scientes> like chromium makes one incompatible change to protobufs (their own upstream!) which means you can't dynamically link
<robclark> heheh, yeah, it's insane
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-24
<ogra_> lool, pingaling
<ogra_> lool, any idea about bug 1026780 would be appreciated
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1026780 in flash-kernel "3.0~rc.4ubuntu4 doesn't honor bootargs from /boot/boot.script anymore" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026780
 * ogra_ curses, I/O error on an omap3 desktop install ... 
<ogra_> (with a brandnew SD and USB key)
<ogra_> gar !
<ogra_> ppisati, squashfs errors all over the place with my beagle revA
<ogra_> (XM)
 * ogra_ hasnt seen them in a while 
<ppisati> cool
<ogra_> ppisati, hmm, i wonder if bug 746137 might be at fault here (we dont have the mechanism anymore to apply that sysctl.d file in quantal)
<ppisati> so my rev a is not broken
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746137 in jasper-initramfs "Page allocation failure on Pandaboard and Beagle XM" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746137
<ogra_> LOL !!!
<ppisati> do you remember my email to you and ming's?
<ogra_> vm.min_free_kbytes = 8192 ...
<ogra_> thats the workaround
<ppisati> that was a sysctl
<ppisati> did we drop it in live?
<ppisati> btw, i'm out for lunch shortly
<ogra_> we dont have the hackish jasper stuff anymore
<ppisati> well, it's a sysctl
<ogra_> and no replacement mechanism that could apply that hack on a subarch specific basis
<ppisati> well, i guess it's too late to work on it now for alpha3
<ogra_> omap3 wont be there for A3 ( skaetr decision it seems)
<ogra_> *skaet
<ogra_> so something to look at for post milestone work
<ppisati> besides you, who has a beagle?
<ogra_> there are lots in the DC we should share out ... apart from that ... we could only randomly ping here or in #beagle or blog about testing images
<ogra_> not sure, infinity might have one too ...
<ogra_> probably no XM though
<lool> ogra_: Commented in the bug itself, I think you had already found the root cause though
<ogra_> lool, right, my prob is that even if the user changes the scripts, padckage upgrades will overwrite the changes
 * ogra_ reads the comment
<lool> I don't think flash-kernel generates the boot script anymore; any generated stuff should be temporary files and removed at the end of the run
<lool> then it installs boot.scr into the firmware partition
<ogra_> well, there is definitely a mkimage_script() function
<ogra_> called for the generic type
<ogra_> seems it updates on every run actually
<marvin24> ogra_: the oom bug can be fixed by replacing the GFP_ATOMIC by GFP_KERNEL in the relevant kmallocs
<marvin24> this worked for our rt2x00 wifi driver
<marvin24> and may work for other usb devices as well
<marvin24> mainline commit: 8821102 rt2x00: Use GFP_KERNEL for rx buffer allocation on USB devices
<lool> ogra_: mkimage_script just takes a script text file and makes an u-boot image out of it, but it's reading the boot script text from BOOTSCRIPTS_DIR and generating boot.scr in $tmpdir
<ogra_> lool, right, so it updates on every flash-kernel run
<ogra_> i.e. boot.scr is always regenerated
<ogra_> ppisati, see marvin24's comment above
<janimo> infinity, thanks for volunteering me to fix issues around mono over a month ago on the cross-arm ml and not telling me. Any more of this and you won't be my second favourite canadian
 * janimo must admit he stopped following that list shortly after it started
<ppisati> ogra_: to me it looks like a different problem
<ppisati> ogra_: we experience squashfs problems
<ppisati> ogra_: i mean, corruption
<ppisati> i don't know if the two are related
<ogra_> the smsc driver issue eats all your ram
<ogra_> so i think it is very very likely that it causes the squashfs issues
<ogra_> easy to test though, i will try once i have time for omap3 again
<ppisati> let me cut&paste what i found back then
<ppisati> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108129/
<ppisati> marvin24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108129/
<ppisati> what i saw was the same squashfs/memory corruption you found now
<ppisati> but only on the rev a
<ppisati> on the rev c everything is fine
<ppisati> i probably already thrashed the system i used back then
<ppisati> but i can recreate it
<ppisati> anyway
<ogra_> well, the different revs use different types of RAM
<ppisati> problem with memory allocation in a nic driver != squashfs corruption
<ppisati> could be
<ogra_> is so :)
<ppisati> that's why i would like someone with a rev c do repeat my test
<ogra_> and the turbo mode of the smsc chip will eat all your ram
<ogra_> until it falls over with an oops
<ppisati> ok, but here is different
<ppisati> my transfer of files over the net was ok
<ppisati> but md5 locally was screwed
<ppisati> i could mount the squashfs on rev c
<ogra_> its super trivial to echo the proper value into the sysfs and test :) i'm just busy fixing omap4 for A3 atm
<ppisati> but NOT on rev a
<ppisati> etcetc
<ogra_> (or to force a proper module option to enforce turbo mode off)
<janimo> infinity, FYI  I am not sure how easy it usually is to bring up a full desktop from ubuntu-core chroot, but for me it failed both today and last time you first mentioned it
<janimo> maybe it's due to quantal xubuntu/lubuntu not being installable? It failed in dbus and other coreish packages
<janimo> oh well, I hear rsalveti will make linaro rootfs tarballs of quantal and then I won't have to worry much about it :)
<ogra_> janimo, ubuntu-core is just deboiotstrap+apt
<ogra_> if that wouldnt work, no images would work at all
<janimo> ogra_, yes, I know. Too bad it's not always straightforward to apt-get install a desktop from that
<janimo> indeed that's what I find frustrating and confusing as well
<ogra_> http://omappedia.org/wiki/OMAP_Ubuntu_Core is a pretty good read
<janimo> and hence I want tarballs :)
<ogra_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should definitely work, else we would notice in all other builds
<janimo> ogra_, I guess the steps of bind mounting /proc & co in the chroot are not that unimportant
<ogra_> i dont think anyone checked xubuntu or lubuntu on arm
<janimo> that I did not do, even though there were warnings
<ogra_> bind mounting /proc ?
<janimo> I used the chroot method qith qemu-arm-static
<janimo> making an armhf rootfs on x86 is my goal
<ogra_> right, no bind mounting for proc or sysfs needed
<janimo> bottom of the page you linked to
<ogra_> you need to bind mount /dev though
<janimo> for m in `echo 'sys dev proc'`; do sudo mount /$m ./$m -o bind; done
<janimo> on that page
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, it wouldnt fail for sure, but i would do it differently :)
<janimo> yeah, TMTOWTDI is what annoys me with these things, as opposed to one simple command :)
<ogra_> you *definitely* *always* need mounted /proc and sysfs ...
<ogra_> if you work in a chroot
<ogra_> dev only for cretain things like update-initrtamfs
<ogra_> *certain
<janimo> that is what I usually did when doing images, but now I just copy pasted whatever infinity said on the assumtion that He Knows What He's Talking About (TM)
<ogra_> your dbus errors are very likely due to missing /proc
<janimo> well dbus fails to init in the postinst hook
<janimo> ok, let's try again
<ogra_> he should just have pointed you to the panda page
<janimo> what was the problem with rootstock again?
<ogra_> i was actually planning to copy over bits from there to the ubuntu wikipage ... biut then i changed teams and now its just sitting at the bottom of my TODO
<janimo> basically I need something like that but very simple, something that linaro-media-create coudl consume
<ogra_> janimo, that we dropped support for it :)
<ogra_> janimo, but your boss took over, ask him ;)
<janimo> make-ubuntu-rootfs quantal armhf --extras=ubuntu-desktop, xmoto
<janimo> done
<ogra_> yeah, rootstock at its best :)
<janimo> ogra_, I know , Chris pinged me with a config he uses with live-build
<janimo> still why there is no simple tool for such a common task is beyond me
<ogra_> janimo, well, there is again... now that rootstock was revived
<rsalveti> jcrigby: I'm looking at bug 927781 now, and do you know why we didn't reviewed/applied the patch described at the bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 927781 in u-boot-linaro "PXELINUX implementation doesn't respect dhcp ConfigFile or PathPrefix values" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927781
<rsalveti> might still be useful for Daviey I guess
<rsalveti> Daviey: jcrigby also applied a few PXE patches on the latest u-boot-linaro: http://git.linaro.org/gitweb?p=boot/u-boot-linaro-stable.git;a=summary
<rsalveti> don't know how useful they can be for you at this point, but jcrigby should be updating the package at quantal soon as well
<Daviey> rsalveti: ooo, will check that out in a bit.. thanks!!
<Daviey> rsalveti: do you know if local boot will appear ? :)
<rsalveti> Daviey: what you mean exactly?
<Daviey> rsalveti: PXELINUX config that says.. boot from local disk.
<Daviey> rsalveti: sorry, OTP right now
<rsalveti> Daviey: I think so
<Daviey> rsalveti: I appreciate there is complexity there
<ogra_> pfft, rsalveti eats complexity for breakfast
<rsalveti> :P
<Daviey>  /nick complexity
<ogra_> rsalveti, btw,  A3 is on thu. any news about the PVR driver ?
<ogra_> (else i need to release note it)
<rsalveti> ogra_: one thing we'd like to check as well, at least with panda, is that if we can enable booting the kernel from zimage and from the usb disk
<ogra_>  booting the kernel from zimage  ?
<ogra_> you mean kexec ?
<rsalveti> instead of uImage from first SD partition
<ogra_> ah !
<rsalveti> so we could from u-boot, look at the zimage file at the usb disk, and load that instead
<rsalveti> ogra_: for pvr it'd be good to get it after A3, it's not in a good shape still, and we'd need to update the xorg driver, pvr driver and probably xorg-server as well
<rsalveti> but I believe we'll have to go with the current version anyway, at least to have something
<ogra_> and ppisati works on a new kernel too that might need adjust ments
<rsalveti> from past experience, waiting a new driver from TI can take ages :-)
<rsalveti> TI/SGX :-)
<ogra_> no prob, i can release note it ... its just that its properly integrated into ubuntu-drivers-common now and everyone will get it offered right after install
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, what reminds me I need to sync with him about the 3.5 kernel
<ogra_> ++
<jcrigby> rsalveti, re the pxe magic patch.  I think I lost track of that bug sometime ago.  No reason.
<rsalveti> Daviey: is bug 927781 still relevant for you?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 927781 in u-boot-linaro "PXELINUX implementation doesn't respect dhcp ConfigFile or PathPrefix values" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927781
<rsalveti> ppisati: ping
<ogra_> rsalveti, i think there was another similar bug from rbasak btw
<ppisati> rsalveti: pong
<ogra_> and indeed i cant find it :/
<rsalveti> ppisati: I'm curious about how you might be maintaining the kernel for omap4 now
<rsalveti> are you planning on switching to 3.5?
<ppisati> rsalveti: yes
<ppisati> rsalveti: wait
<rsalveti> ppisati: are you tracking and doing the forward-porting by yourself?
<ppisati> rsalveti: yes
<ppisati> rsalveti: so far i ported around ~500 patches
<ppisati> rsalveti: of 1700
<ppisati> so i'm still in the middle of it
<rsalveti> oh
<rsalveti> would probably be a sane idea to sync with andy green as well
<ogra_> wow, is it really that many ?
<Daviey> rsalveti: I'm not sure.. can i get back to you?
<Daviey> (OTP)
<rsalveti> as he'd probably be doing the same quite soon
 * ogra_ thoguht there were only powermgmt and framebuffer issues 
<rsalveti> Daviey: lazy bastard, need to learn how to multitask ;P
<rsalveti> Daviey: but yeah, sure :-)
<ogra_> i'm surprised that results in 1700 patches
<rsalveti> that's just... *huge*
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> jcrigby: would be nice to review the current open bugs for u-boot-linaro
<rsalveti> we could probably have a few other interesting ones
<rsalveti> and probaly a few that are already fixed as well
<ppisati> rsalveti: TI told me they will skip 3.5 entirely
<rsalveti> ogra_: another thing we need to change is to start using uEnv.txt instead of boot.scr
<ppisati> ogra_: i tried cherry-picking some stuff
<ppisati> ogra_: but it was impossible in the end
<ppisati> ogra_: the more i advanced
<ogra_> ouch
<rsalveti> ppisati: hm, then why we're forwardporting to 3.5?
<ppisati> ogra_: the more new patches relied on some that didn't were suppoed to be there
<ppisati> ogra_: etcetc
<rsalveti> so it can be maintained by the kernel team as well?
<ppisati> rsalveti: because our master is 3.5
<ppisati> rsalveti: and we want it to be a rebased topic branch
<ppisati> rsalveti: as we did since natty
<rsalveti> oh god, I see a lot of pain there
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, i feared the switch to uEnv.txt
<ogra_> especially since we would have to hack up flash-kernel a lot again
<ppisati> anyway, i'll shot andy an email to tell him that i'm doing it
<ppisati> btw, so far so good
<ppisati> boards boot, etcetc
<rsalveti> so many kittens...
<rsalveti> ppisati: cool, yeah, please always keep him in the loop
<ogra_> (i'm still working on the flash-kernel 3.0 fallout in many areas, even though we switched before A1)
<rsalveti> as I know he's crazy sometimes and also work heavily on forward-porting stuff
<ppisati> "everytime you use something different from traceroute, Van Jacobson kills a kitten"
<ppisati> today's facebook status :)
<ogra_> pfft, ubuntu hasnt used it in years :)
<ogra_> dont be reluctatnt to progess !
<infinity> janimo: Oh, I "volunteered" you as a possible person for mono issues and then got distracted by other things and forgot to talk to you about it, apparently.
<infinity> janimo: Would you be interested in making the hardfloat port actually work, instead of being the icky softfloat-on-hard thing that it currently is?
<janimo> infinity, I was pinged by directhex today and started looking at it
<janimo> not sure how much work it is or whether I'll be able to do it but I am setting up the build tree, writing my first C# hello world, etc
<janimo> I have a simple app calling floor() from libm which misbehaves as the minimal testcase now
<infinity> janimo: Well, there's already "hard float" support in the upstream code, sort of, in bits.  But turning it on doesn't work. :P
<infinity> janimo: And, of course, the current build doesn't work for other reasons (ie: can't link to C libraries usefully).
 * ogra_ sighs ... 
<ogra_> i find the fact that my install tests now take 1.5h vs 10min pretty annoying
<ogra_> but i guess i cant have everything
<infinity> ogra_: Yeah, but on the bright side, fewer images to test. :P
<ogra_> well, testing 3 desktop images simultaneously i was done in 10min in the past :)
<ogra_> now the only fast one is ac100
<ogra_> gar and omap4 doesnt init the display again :(
<janimo> infinity, ah so the situation with mono is different than what I was presented :)
<infinity> janimo: What were you presented with?
<janimo> as in, no hard float abi at all, everything else works :)
<infinity> janimo: Well, that's sort of true.  But only because we're not enabling the HF ABI bits, because that appears to work even less.
<janimo> which would have been just a matter of writing new code - not necessarily easy but also not mono style wild goose chase
<janimo> I thought the work needed is fairly well localized in the tree
<infinity> It might be.  I'm not sure. :P
<janimo> so our current build does not work on armhf either because it cannot link to C libs?
<infinity> My goal was just to make it build enough to unblock all the dep-waits, and then I ran out of time to care about it working properly.
<infinity> janimo: No, it "works".  Well, it also "links".  What I meant was that it can't correctly call into them, because, well, it's not HF.
<infinity> janimo: So, any float calls explode, obviously.
<janimo> infinity, ah ok, so just the FFI is broken then as expected. phew :)
<infinity> janimo: It works just enough to be used as a build-dep to make the rest of the archive build, it works for pure mono code (but it's not HF), it breaks for linking to other languages in a floaty fashion.
<infinity> janimo: Working towards making the p/invoke tests pass would probably be enough to say "hey, it works".
<ogra_> wow, omap4 display wasnt broken, its just that plymouth bug and that casper takes over 10min to boot
<janimo> alright then. I'll be on it this week along with other tasks, see if I can understand the issues enough that there is a chance they don't get cut off from wheezy - the reason I got pinged today
<ogra_> so i sit in front of a black screen for 10min
<janimo> I saw the general call to action in february but I hoped people who actually care about mono will solve it, upstream included
 * ogra_ really expects a lot of complaints from the community about the switch to live images
<ogra_> they didnt get even remotely faster
<janimo> ogra_, I would take them even if they were slightlu slower just for the amount of maintenance work being cut
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Live images woudn't be faster, they only allow an easier way to install on faster media.
<janimo> then any optimization in live will translate here too
<ogra_> janimo, well, its adds 1h20min tzo the install process
<janimo> also, easier wa to install is something that should be synonimous with ubuntu
<infinity> ogra_: Slow install that leads to faster runtime doesn't hurt my feelings any.
<janimo> the current preinstalled are all but easy
<infinity> ogra_: You forget that most people install once or twice, not over and over again like you. :P
<ogra_> the copying step takes about 1h ... booting alone takes over 10min thanks to casper etc
<ogra_> infinity, agreed ansd i dont want to go back
<ogra_> but we will definitely get complaints
<infinity> Yep, we will.
<infinity> But we always do.
<ogra_> heh, true
<infinity> Our community is small but remakably vocal. :P
<infinity> remarkably, too.
<ogra_> ++
<GrueMaster> Oh, if only you had someone dedicated to testing these images.
<infinity> GrueMaster: Then you'd be the one complaining. ;)
<GrueMaster> Well...yea!
<GrueMaster> But at least my bitchiness can be mellowed with beer.
<ogra_> GrueMaster,  we will ... i'm in boston next week to take care for that
<ogra_> at least for the automated side
<ogra_> s/automated/automatable/
<GrueMaster> Good luck with that.
<GrueMaster> Server side should be 100% automatable.  I had a start on some good ideas & started laying the groundwork, but was cut short.
<GrueMaster> Not sure how you would automate the desktop stuff.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, arm images are built identically to x86 now ... the only bit i have to solve is the booting
<ogra_> (thats for server as well as desktop)
<GrueMaster> That part is easy.  Use usb boot to boot a custom kernel/initrd that pulls an image from the network and flashes the SD.
<infinity> Yeah, they already do that.
<GrueMaster> So the hard part is automating the desktop install.  On x86 it is done through libvirt.
 * janimo is looking forward to the ac100 live installer :)
<ogra_> janimo, that wont happen
<ogra_> uness you want to do it (and write a ton of partman reciepes to actually make it work)
<janimo> so all that nice talk above and turns out you are still evil
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i'm just lazy
<janimo> better than evil for sure :)
<ogra_> no, seriosly, before adding a live image for ac100 i would rather create a minimal server one for it :)
<ogra_> so that people dont have to remove unity :)
<ogra_> which apparently every second seems to do
<infinity> I'd rather brick all the ac100s, pretend Tegra2 never happened, and will a new ARM netbook into existence.
<janimo> ogra_, why not make the default image xubuntu then or something
<ogra_> infinity, so bribe KEybuk that his team finally releases something arm based ;)
<janimo> infinity, the omap3 sucks more than tegra2 :)
<ogra_> janimo, because i dont want to invest more time than it takes to keep tehm installable
<infinity> janimo: omap3 has neon, at least.  tegra2 is the source of so many headaches.
<janimo> as a product, not as something to deal with internally
<infinity> janimo: If it wasn't for tegra2, I could just say "armv7 == neon" (as so many upstreams mistakenly do), and carry on.
<janimo> I thought marvell too had some neon-less armv7?
<infinity> Not any that we care about, if they do.
<janimo> but agreed, stupid thing from nvidia to hope their GPU is a good enough neon replacement
<infinity> Tegra3 is, by all accounts, quite lovely.
<infinity> I'm kinda hoping the Trimslice guys upgrade.
<infinity> I'd even consider buying a T3 trimslice.
<GrueMaster> Marvell, possibly Calxeda.  Not sure about the Samsung SOC.
<janimo> infinity, I'd settle for a tegra3 tablet where they max out the RAM
<ogra_> come on pandaboard, pedal faster ...
 * ogra_ is still in the same install ...
<ogra_> and its still removing packages ...
<GrueMaster> Hence why I had 7 pandas running tests.  :)
<RoyK> I wish there was a way to attach a few SATA interfaces to my panda...
<GrueMaster> RoyK: USB-Sata?
<RoyK> aka slow-as-hell-disk-io
<GrueMaster> Not true sata for sure.
<RoyK> so I'm using a good-old pc mobo for this :)
<ogra_> RoyK come on, at least you can create users with the gui now after your bug from precise was finally fixed :)
<RoyK> yeah - saw it
<GrueMaster> But a SSD in a usb case is decently quick.
<RoyK> haven't test yet, though
<RoyK> GrueMaster: SSD on USB is like a ferrari with tractor wheels
<GrueMaster> Heh.
<jhobbs> except i'd pay good money for a ferrari with tractor wheels
<ogra_> just to pay more money to get proper tires ?
<GrueMaster> ogra_: If you have to ask why, this isn't for you.  :P
<ogra_> heh
<RoyK> say, an Intel 520 SSD connected on USB2 - whoooaahhrghghhzz!
<prpplague> RoyK: you can do sata via the GPMC, but it takes some work
<scientes> RoyK, you mean usb3 :P
<RoyK> scientes: afaik the samba doesn't have usb3
<RoyK> erm
<RoyK> panda
<RoyK> prpplague: if that's the same thing as running the SD card, it's limited to about 32MB/s, which isn't very amusing
<scientes> it really just needs sata
<RoyK> but then again - not an issue - I thought I could use a panda for a homeserver, but found I couldn't, so I use a fat pc instead :D
<scientes> RoyK, i use a sheeveplug w/ sd, but a hard driver with sata would be nicee
<prpplague> RoyK: no, i get about about 120MByte/s transfers
<RoyK> prpplague: hm... good :) But I guess my RAID-6 on seven drives may live better on a fat box ;)
<prpplague> RoyK: indeed, but your commend was to attach a few sata to the panda
<RoyK> yep - and that was the original question - then I found I needed more space and ...
<kunguz> I have a beagleboard C3. I have successfully installed Ubuntu-arm on it with Xfce desktop envorinment. I have been using it with a dvi monitor. Now I wanted to switch to svideo. I have edited uenv.txt in boot partition. I have set the display as tv and mode as 640x480@60. Unfortunately, I can not see the desktop with my display.
<kunguz> I can see the kernel booting up phase
<kunguz> But not the desktop, any ideas on how to find a cure for the case?
<kunguz> I can see lightdm is running under the list of top
<kunguz> I have trid to sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm but no chance :(
<kunguz> I have manually stopped and restarted lightdm through rs232 link but still no luck :(
<kunguz> I am using ubuntu 12.04 by the way.
<kunguz> Kernel 32.13
<kunguz> Kernel 3çü2.13
<kunguz> Kernel 3.2.13
<kunguz> There is a xorg.conf file under boot partition table. I have deleted it so that xorg should reconfigure itself. But still the same :(
<infinity> kunguz: "kernel 3.2.13"?  So, not an Ubuntu kernel?
<kunguz> infinity: that's what I end up when I type in uname -a
<infinity> kunguz: Right, which means it's not an Ubuntu kernel.
<kunguz> infinity: I did all the updates with sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<infinity> If you got that image from anywhere other than ubuntu.com, you might want to talk to the people who made it.
<infinity> Perhaps in #beagle
<kunguz> Linux omap 3.2.13-x7 is the beginnig line what uname returns
<infinity> Yes, see above.
<infinity> (Where did you download the image from?)
<kunguz> infinity: this is where I found the image: http://rcn-ee.net/deb/rootfs/precise/ubuntu-12.04-r4-minimal-armhf-2012-07-16.tar.xz
<kunguz> infinity: so I need some image without a desktop env.
<kunguz> infinity: any suggestions?
<kunguz> infinity: I do not want to run gnome on a 256 mb ram device :D
<infinity> kunguz: The server image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<infinity> kunguz: Not that I'm saying that the Ubuntu kernel would treat you any better than rcn-ee's, but at least I know how it works. :P
<infinity> kunguz: But you could also talk to the folks in #beagle (rcn-ee hangs out there too) about rcn-ee's image.  Either way.
<infinity> Our kernel comes with security updates and such, though.
<kunguz> infinity: thanks, I will try my chances over there
<scientes> kunguz, that is out of date too for mainline 3.2, the current 3.2 stable release is 3.2.23
<scientes> which is the base of the ubuntu 3.2 kernel (they just fake the version numbers in a confusing way)
<kunguz> scientes: I have all the repository in my update list. When I give sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, it should upgrade itself, right?
<infinity> No, cause you don't have any Ubuntu kernel packages installed.
<kunguz> infinity: and the way to install them is?
<infinity> You could try installing linux-omap, but rcn's kernel being a higher version, flash-kernel will be a bit confused, unless you move his out of the way.
<kunguz> infinity: sudo apt-get install linux-omap?
<infinity> kunguz: Yeah.  But, read above.  May not do what you think it should because of the "newer" kernel already there.
<kunguz> infinity: I am giving it a try to see if anything goes better :)
<kunguz> there was a loss of internet connection, now I am back. I hope I did not miss any suggestions
<kunguz> Ok, now my beagleboard C3 is installing linux-omap. It will take a while
<kunguz> it is great that beagleboard provides usb-otg connection so that I can share my internet with the beagleboard.
<kunguz> Now I am rebooting my beagleboard
<kunguz> although I installed the new kernel, it appears that it boots to old kernel
<kunguz> how do I make it boot into the new kernel?
<kunguz> there is no grub :) so I guess I have to change something in uEnv.txt?
<kunguz> any directions might help :(
<kunguz> Guys, I really need help. Can anyone at least comment?
<kunguz> how do the location of the kernel image? so that I can boot using something like bootm 0x80300000
<infinity> kunguz: Like I said, flash-kernel would have done the right thing if the other (newer-versioned) kernel weren't there in /boot.
<infinity> Well, this is assuming that in all other respects, that's a "normal" Ubuntu image.
<infinity> And I really can't say, cause I don't use rcn-ee's images.
<kunguz> infinity: thanks anyway
<kunguz>  infinity: I am going to reinstall ubuntu with a server-image.
<kunguz> infinity: preinstalled-server image is without a desktop and it is light compared to the ones with desktop?
<infinity> kunguz: Yeah.  Ignore the size of the image itself, that's mostly just a package pool on the image, the actual software installed is very minimal.
<kunguz> 600 mb is quite large, I hope this solves my problem.
<scientes> if you need to trip space after install you ran remove /usr/share/doc/*
<jimerickson> desktop is broken with last update. login screen is all i get.
<Inoperable> hi ppl
<Inoperable> anybody here with a galaxy tab 2?
<jimerickson> pandaboard ES (omap4)
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-25
<jimerickson> the installer fails miserably on omap4.
<infinity> jimerickson: That wasn't much information.
<infinity> jimerickson: Which installer, which release, fails how.
<jimerickson> the 24 july image on omap4 armhf (pandaboard ES) ubi-partman fails because /dev/cdrom cannot be unmounted.
<infinity> Cute.
<infinity> Can you file a bug?
<jimerickson> yes i am about to do so.
<infinity> Danke.
<jimerickson> which package should designate as the culprit?
<infinity> ubiquity is fine, we can triage from there.
<jimerickson> ok
<jimerickson> back in a bit
<jimerickson> infinity i have to report the bug from my laptop so i cant use apport to do it. how do i file on launchpad. i have an account.
<infinity> jimerickson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<jimerickson> thank you
<jimerickson> filed bug #1028716
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1028716 in ubiquity "ubi-partman fails because /dev/cdrom cannot be unmounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028716
<infinity> Thanks,
<rsalveti> ogra_: seems robclark was able to fix a few issues on the sgx side, and if that works better with compiz, it'd be the good candidate to push to ubuntu
<rsalveti> once it lands at the ppa, will check that as well
 * rsalveti gone
<ppisati> cooloney: do you know if ming is around?
<cooloney> ppisati: oh, i'm not sure,
<cooloney> ppisati: it's quite early for you. and ming might be out for lunch somehow
<ppisati> cooloney: i woke up at 6 AM this morning...
<ppisati> cooloney: anyhow i sent him an email, thanks
<cooloney> ppisati: what happened, man. because of your cat? heh
<cooloney> ppisati: actually i normally wake up at 3am or 4am every night recently
<cooloney> ppisati: not good
<ppisati> who knows, maybe i was tired of sleeping... :)
 * ppisati -> back in 20mins
<ogra_> LetoThe2nd, so by the looks of it, the netboot images look fine, wnat to know whats wrong ?
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: do want, but not right now... dev team always has SIGPIZZA at wednesday 12:00
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> well, you used the wrong image file (and i didnt notice)
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: ah yes?
<ogra_> enjoy your food ...
<LetoThe2nd> will do :)
<ogra_> .img-fat-* is only the fat partition
<ogra_> .img-fb.gz or .img-serial.gz are the partitioned ones
<LetoThe2nd> but i really took care to triple name the file in use not to make the same mistake again that i did some months ago
 * ogra_ will add a README
<LetoThe2nd> boot.img-serial.gz my ~/Download says....
<LetoThe2nd> but will check & test in the afternoon
<ogra_> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/quantal/main/installer-armhf/current/images/MANIFEST doesnt even list the -fat ones
<ogra_> ~ # dmesg|grep smsc
<ogra_> [    0.762542] usbcore: registered new interface driver smsc95xx
<ogra_> ~ # cat /proc/net/dev
<ogra_> Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit
<ogra_>  face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed
<ogra_>     lo:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0
<ogra_> ~ #
 * ogra_ doesnt get that
<ogra_> why is there no NIC
<ppisati> marvin24: what was the commit you suggested for the page allocation failure? something about rx200 iirc
<ogra_> ppisati, http://lists.metaprl.org/pipermail/cs134-labs/2002-October/000025.html
<ogra_> (we're just discussing with apw in #ubuntu-release btw)
<apw> here is probabally more appropriate anyhow
<ogra_> yeah
<apw> one of this difficult ones, you cannot use _KERNEL in an interrupt context, which often is where you are when allocating skb's for packet reception, as you do it as you pull out packets from the ring
<apw> but it is worth looking at, else we might consider upping the reserve when initing that driver, *shudder*
<ppisati> i guess you are talking about this one
<ppisati> bug 746137
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746137 in jasper-initramfs "Page allocation failure on Pandaboard and Beagle XM" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746137
<ogra_> ppisati, yep
<marvin24> ppisati: commit 8821102 upstream for rt2x00 usb driver
<ppisati> marvin24: thanks, found it
<janimo> marvin24, any developments news on the 3.1 kernel lately?
<marvin24> janimo: no, still searching for cause of the "usb fail to resume problem"
<janimo> only ehci as you said right?
<marvin24> I cherry-picked all usb changes from android, still no change
<marvin24> janimo: there is only ehci ...
<janimo> ah      :)
<marvin24> in fact, only the ulpi port fails
<janimo> so it locks up on resume or USB peripehrals die?
<marvin24> port dies
<marvin24> no clock :-(
<janimo> and you have rebased on the l4t-rel15 branch?
<marvin24> l4t/l4t-r15 <- that is
<marvin24> the branch
<janimo> yes
<janimo> is it supposed to work on ventana?
<marvin24> I guess so
<marvin24> (but I didn't asked)
<marvin24> it worked on the andorid branch
<janimo> ok
<janimo> bisecting between rebases is hard though right?
<janimo> if possible at all
<marvin24> better not
<marvin24> I try to compare android <-> l4t differences instead
<robclark> any idea what I'm missing from a debootstrap'd filesystem updated to ubuntu-desktop?  Seems all is not well with my locale:
<robclark> locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<robclark> ahh.. /etc/defaults/locale
<marvin24> janimo: found the right commit to fix the resume problem ...
<janimo> marvin24, nice :)
<marvin24> there are still tons of bug fixes
<janimo> something that nvidia should apply to their tree?
<marvin24> lets hope they will release soon
<janimo> I mean nvidia
<marvin24> they have it in the android branch
<marvin24> but not yet pushed the l4t one
<janimo> ah, but not applied to the other yet
<janimo> ok
<janimo> are there bugfixes in this branch that are not in android?
<menlopark> hi everyone!
<menlopark> new to pandaboard here...
<menlopark> looking for the absolute best ubuntu desktop experience on pandaboard!
<menlopark> i have setup ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+omap4.img.gz on have sandisk 8GB class UHS-1 95 MB/sec with pandaboard ES rev B1
<menlopark> now i'm looking for best place to find a recipe to setup for best performance and compatibility of pandaboard and ubuntu 12.04
<menlopark> what post installation steps to i take to get smoother graphics, ability to watch youtube, view mpeg4 smoothly in 1080p, hear audio from audio out jack
<menlopark> thanks!
<infinity> menlopark: Well, for best performance, your first step is to install to a hard drive.
<menlopark> ok.  but i'm trying to stay away from any moving parts (like fans and spinning hard disk platters), so would esata be better?
<infinity> eSATA is a connection interface, not a drive type...
<infinity> If you meant SSD, that might be better for your use case.  Dunno.
<menlopark> somewhere i read the system would be faster if done from usb instead of SDHC card, is this generally the case?
<menlopark> i'm using sandisk 8GB class UHS-1 95 MB/sec.
<menlopark> and how would one connect SSD devices to pandaboard.  any ideas?  thanks:)
<menlopark> another question:  what post installation steps to i take to get smoother graphics, ability to watch youtube, view mpeg4 smoothly in 1080p, hear audio from audio out jack
<menlopark> do i install some kind of restricted extras now?
<infinity> menlopark: You'd connect it via USB, yeah.
<infinity> menlopark: As for faster video acceleration, that's not really my forte, but there's a TI PPA with some mangled codec packages.
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release
<menlopark> @infinity thanks.  i read that installing the proprietary driver "PowerVR SBX" on Panda ES has some anomilies and i should stick with ubuntu's stock driver
<menlopark> I'll check in later . . .  thanks!
<pbuckley> is anyone working on a port to asus tf700?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-26
<infinity> pbuckley: Looking at the specs, there's a fair chance that any work done by people on the tf201 might Just Work on the tf700, but hard to tell without hardware.
<infinity> That display sure looks nice, though.
<pbuckley> cool ill check out whats going on with tf201 and see if i can use any of it as a jumping board
<pbuckley> yeh the display is beautiful
<pbuckley> loving the hardware.. android isn't cutting it though
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: now tried the netboot installer several times an two brand new 16g sd cards. never finished, always failed during the "select and install software" step.
<ogra_> weird, worked for three people during the past two days
<ogra_> anything in dmesg or syslog ?
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: no idea. will try the preinstalled server image now
<ogra_> (syslog is on tty4 if you do a console install, on serial you need to check the file)
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: i can look on one of the two cards in a few moment
<ogra_> there is no preinstalled server image anymore
<ogra_> its dead
<ogra_> only a normal daily server
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: i've got a copy of the 12.04 omap4hf already here.
<ogra_> (all arm images are now identical to their x86 pendants, desktop -> live, server -> alternate with squashfs, netboot -> well, netboot)
<ogra_> if you downloaded anything called preinstalled thats several weeks old and 99% positively uninstallable
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: strange, my ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-server-armhf+omap4.img.gz here is the only thing that ever worked.
<ogra_> oh, 12.04 ... sorry
<LetoThe2nd> ok, got one of the cards with failed netboot ready now.
<LetoThe2nd> the file in use was boot.img-serial.gz
<ogra_> and you zcat'ed it as root to the SD
<ogra_> ?
<LetoThe2nd> sure.
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: you meant checkout the second partition on the sd card and there /var/log, right?
<ogra_> looking at http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise/main/installer-armhf/current/images/omap4/netboot/  the serial image definitely has a partition
<LetoThe2nd> i really have no idea whats broken. it never finished the installer successfully.
<LetoThe2nd> hm, now preinstalled also fails with /dev/mmcblk0p2: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<LetoThe2nd> something is really going on here.
<ogra_> booting ...
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh* now giving today's boot.img_serial.gz one more try.
<LetoThe2nd> logged in as root, i do "zcat boot.img-serial.gz > /dev/sdd", then sync
<ogra_> todays should definitely work
<LetoThe2nd> i'm starting to believe in bad karma, broken feng shui or black magic.
<ogra_> heh, probably
<ogra_> hmm, my install doesnt seem to progress
<ogra_> and i have a suspicion ...
<LetoThe2nd> booted fine, language and locale select fine, network config fine.
<ogra_> oh, it moved now
<ogra_> just took a while to do whatever it did
<LetoThe2nd> archive setup fine
<ogra_> "Loading additiona componnents" now
<ogra_> user setup done
<ogra_> partitioning done (picked guided for the usb key)
<LetoThe2nd> user setup done, no home encryption
<ogra_> same here
<ogra_> i largely just go with the defaults
<LetoThe2nd> same here.
<ogra_> its installing the base system now
<LetoThe2nd> guided partitioning, using MMC/SD card #1 (mmcblk0) - 16.1 GB SD SDC
<ogra_> oh, not sure that will work, good luck :)
<ogra_> bug 1025420
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1025420 in ubiquity "AssertionError: Returned to partman/choose_partition with nothing to do" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025420
<ogra_> though thats a quantal desktop install
<ogra_> but they both use the same backends
<ogra_> he picked a pre-created partition on a live image though
<LetoThe2nd> seems like it is stuck doing mkfs.ext4 on mmcblk0p2
<ogra_> give it some time ... big slow media etc
<LetoThe2nd> too much time already.
<LetoThe2nd> sd led also shows no activity.
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> my LEDs are both solid green here
<ogra_> i dont think we have the modules in d-i to use them
<LetoThe2nd> just to be sure, redownloaded qq's boot.img-serial.gz now and starting over again.
<ogra_> well, installing to mmc will likely have the same issue there
<ogra_> and i bet if you check the logs you would see a similar error as in the bug
<LetoThe2nd> now its "installing the base system"
<ogra_> to MMC ?
<LetoThe2nd> yep
<ogra_> intresting
<LetoThe2nd> nope, installing.
<ogra_> did you keep the existing partition intact ?
<LetoThe2nd> nope.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> oh, but you created a vfat in the beginning of the SD i hope
<ogra_> it wont do that automatically
<LetoThe2nd> it creates an ext2 in the beginning.
<ogra_> thats /boot
<ogra_> doesnt help
<ogra_> you need a vaft to boot from
<LetoThe2nd> ah yes, now we're getting closer.
<ogra_> if you dont have that partiton flash-kernel-installer will fall over
<ogra_> it tries to mount -t vfat i think
<lilstevie> LetoThe2nd: I have seen the unexpected inconsistency message every second boot on my tf201, no idea whats causing it but I wonder if there is something going on (booting with single and fscking the volume fixes it)
<LetoThe2nd> so basically the automagic partitioning does not work, and one needs to take care that a vfat partition with, say 64mb or such is in place, right?
<ogra_> automagic partition only works if you install to USB and leave the SD as "boot floppy/fake NAND"
<LetoThe2nd> lilstevie: there's more going on here. :(
<lilstevie> hm :/
<ogra_> if you want a different setup you need to know what you are doing
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: ok. will do that next then.
<ogra_> the automatic creation of /boot is plainly silly
<LetoThe2nd> hey i'ma tyrant god emperor. i do not have to know what to do. i have minions for that! *SCNR*
<ogra_> but the partman code is scary .. i need to be in the right mood to get at it :P
<LetoThe2nd> massively drunk?
<ogra_> for three days ... yeah
<LetoThe2nd> minimum
<lilstevie> do you think being drunk is enough?
<LetoThe2nd> resizing the terminal during serial netboot install is funny, talking ncurses-interface layout wise. :=
<ogra_> after three days being drunk i dont think anything ;)
<ogra_> thats the point ;)
<lilstevie> might need some form of hallucinogen to help there
<ogra_> LetoThe2nd, screen or minicom ?
<LetoThe2nd> lilstevie: please, not engelbert humperdinck records again!
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: screen
<lilstevie> LetoThe2nd: lol
<LetoThe2nd> lilstevie: "having a bad trip"
<ogra_> lol
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: ok, now i've proceeded through the complete netinstaller and kept the first fat partition intact (use largest contiguous space). still does not boot - where to go hinting in the logs?
<ogra_> pastebin it somewhere (sudo apt-get install pastebinit;; pastebinit /var/log/installer/syslog  ;))
<LetoThe2nd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112040/
<ogra_> hmm, looks all good
<ogra_> how does it not boot ?
<ogra_> what are the symptoms ?
<LetoThe2nd> power on -> led2 solid.
<ogra_> notihing on serial ?
<LetoThe2nd> exactly that
<ogra_> thats pretty strange, MLO and u-boot wouldnt have changed
<LetoThe2nd> check the vfat partition?
<ogra_> yes
<LetoThe2nd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112047/
<ogra_> the installer only updates boot.scr, kernel and initrd
<ogra_> right, the timestamps agree
<ogra_> since MLO wasnt changed you should definitely at least see MLO messages on serial
<LetoThe2nd> negative.
<LetoThe2nd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112052/
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ is a bit clueless what to say
<ogra_> from a binary POV nothing should have changed for MLO
<ogra_> its a fat, files dont move around or anything
<LetoThe2nd> i told ya. bad karma, or broken feng shui.
<ogra_> boot.img-serial1   *           1       61440       30720    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<LetoThe2nd> just retried including starting the terminal over again. led2 solid, nothing else.
<ogra_> hmm, the data has definitely changed
<ogra_> i suspect parted rewrites the partition table
<ogra_> since you created one
<LetoThe2nd> ok, so the guess would be - what?
<ogra_> oyu should probably pre-create one and select to not format it in the partitioner ... then it shouldnt touch the part. table
<ogra_> as a workaround
<ogra_> and the bug would be against partman i guess
<LetoThe2nd> the fat partition? it basically *should* not get touched, as i nowhere told the installer to do so.
<ogra_> no, not the partition, the partition table
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: so zcat to sd, manually partition in the pc, then start all over?
<ogra_> compare my fdisk output with yours for the vfat partition
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> my guess would be that this works
<ogra_> seems the rom doesnt get along with the differently computed partition table
<ogra_> or some such
<ogra_> the image is originally created by fdisk ... while the installer uses partman
<ogra_> (which handles CHS differently for example)
<LetoThe2nd> ok, lets see.
<LetoThe2nd> ok, when repartitioning with gparted after zcat'ing boots.
<ogra_> my install to USB finished properly btw
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: seems to boot now.
<LetoThe2nd> \o/
<ogra_> LetoThe2nd, awesome !
<janimo> marvin24, did you commit yesterday's resume problem fix?
<janimo> marvin24, I just checked your new branch compared to what we have in ubuntu, quite a diff. You seem to have added a lot of commits since Jun 8 when the previous package got branched off
<janimo> did you add rt2000 driver fixes too besides strictly ac100 stuff? I want to make sure I am not mishandling git log here
<janimo> :)
<marvin24> janimo: use the l4t-r15-ac100 branch
<marvin24> and yes, I updated some drivers we use
<marvin24> rt2x00 and cleancache
<janimo> marvin24, ok. thanks, I'll use that
<janimo> too bad gitorious is so slow
<janimo> and sometimes disconnects
<marvin24> yes, that's the "non-commercial" way ;-)
<marvin24> janimo: I'm thinking about uboot ...
<marvin24> what is the prefered way to boot the kernel (where to store, initrd, boot.scr?)
<janimo> preferred way with uboot?
<janimo> the cases I know have a separate partition for uboot conffiles and kernel+initrd
<marvin24> I wonder if we should use the boot partitions for this
<janimo> if it works I don't see why not.
<janimo> it can be restored easily
<marvin24> and what about an efi partition table?
<infinity> We usually store the kernel and initrd on the same flash/partition as u-boot.bin, but that's only for historical reasons, because u-boot used to suck so terribly hard at loading from ext* filesystems.
<infinity> There's really no reason we should continue that brain damage, IMO.
<marvin24> I think it still only understands ext2
<marvin24> or ext4 without some features I guess
<infinity> For read-only, it's good enough on ext4, afaik.
<infinity> As for efi, I don't think u-boot speaks gpt at all yet.
<infinity> But that's fine if you load u-boot and the kernel externally, and let the kernel sort out partitions.
<marvin24> I tried loading the kernel from my ext4 partition, but failed
<marvin24> it could only see the root fs, but /boot gave garbage
<marvin24> gpt is supported AFAIK
<marvin24> chromeos also uses it and likely all new devices also
 * marvin24 goes and checks
<marvin24> seems it should work as long as the storage is smaller than 2 TB ...
<ogra_> marvin24, use vfat
<marvin24> ogra_: never ...
<marvin24> ext2 is fine I think
<marvin24> for internal mmc
<ogra_> vfat is the most stable filesystem in u-boot, as sad as it sounds ...
<marvin24> even read only ext2 doesn't work?
<marvin24> zzz
<ogra_> but ext2 is usually ok too, i have seen it failing on arches where iot was supposed to work though
<ogra_> (some mervell ones, but they used their own u-boot fork i think)
<ogra_> *marvell
<marvin24> yeah, we can use mainline :-)
<janimo> marvin24, I rebased on your new branch and want to check with you on the config changes introduced as I see it here
<janimo> +CONFIG_REGMAP=y and REGMAP_I2C=m are new
<janimo> XVMALLOC ZCACHE and ZRAM got turned off
<janimo> ogra_, what keys to use to boot into recovery on the ac100?
<janimo> ogra_, ah you removed the 30 minutes text from the installer, nice :)
 * RoyK smacks his raspberry pi
<infinity> janimo: I think he should have taken an average timing of 5 installs, and ammended the message to "this process may take around 13.73 minutes, ish."
<janimo> it is 5-6 minutes in my tests. Not sure if the USB stick or the internal mmc is the bottleneck
<janimo> but its not slow at all
<infinity> Yeah, I know.  I just pulled 13.73 out of my ass. :P
<janimo> I figured. Ithought 5 - as I experienced should be representative for all, but forgot the usb stick/sd card used has an influence
<janimo> infinity, I'll do some more work on mono tomorrow and in the weekend, today and yesterday I did not do anything.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-27
<BV1AL> I connected USB HUB to the OTG and it work for my keyb/mouse when I boot TI Blaze with Android ICS.
<BV1AL> But if I boot ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf-omap4 on TI Blaze, and with the same connection(USB HUB keyb/mouse)
<BV1AL> the keyb/mouse has no any response even though I can see the Ubuntu desktop on HDMI monitor
<BV1AL> what can I do to solve this problem ? so I can start to configure Ubuntu.
<scientes> BV1AL, AFAIK OTG ports are reverse ports
<scientes> so they don't work for what you want
<BV1AL> so this means I cannot run Ubuntu ? but only ICS ?
<scientes> nono
<BV1AL> because the keyboard on Blaze has no any response when I boot to Ubuntu
<scientes> BV1AL, can you login via ssh?
<BV1AL> so I need a external keyb
<BV1AL> it has no network connection even I plug the ethernet to Blaze
<scientes> then you need to log in via the serial console
<BV1AL> serial port has no any response either
<BV1AL> the monitor waiting me to select language for the system, but I can do nothing
<scientes> did you unplug and replug in the keyboard?
<BV1AL> yes I did
<scientes> did you try with no hub?
<scientes> anyways serial port is your best bet
<BV1AL> in the beginning, the serial has messages
<BV1AL> but right after "Uncompressing linux... done, booting the kernel" it has no any response
<scientes> ahh then its a bug in ubuntu
<scientes> or in the parameters you are passing to the kernel
<scientes> shoudl pass something like console=ttyS0,11520
<BV1AL> when I type printenv, it has this console=xxxx
<scientes> thats wrong
<scientes> needs to be the above
<scientes> but its "bootargs" that is the important variable
<BV1AL> no, I mean it has the console=tty(something,speed
<scientes> you have to study how it is booting before messing around
<scientes> oh
<scientes> well it might be good, and it might not
<scientes> cause it has to pass it to the kernel too
<scientes> via the bootargs variable in uboot
<BV1AL> ok I'll try later
<BV1AL> does this mean even I can login through serial port and configure, I still cannot use external keyb/mouse ?
<scientes> serial port is with an external input
<scientes> that is why serial is the universal debug port, its the simplest
<BV1AL> but if everything need to send through serial port, this mean I have to depend on another PC
<BV1AL> I wish to run Ubuntu on Blaze not debug
<scientes> of course
<scientes> but you need to run evtest to figure out what is going on with the keyboard/mouse
<scientes> and dmesg
<BV1AL> I see, thanks
<BV1AL> the OTG port under ICS can act either master/slave mode depend on the microUSB I plugin
<BV1AL> I wonder how to configure Ubuntu to let OTG port do exactly the same as ICS did ?
<BV1AL> there are some demo on Youtube that they running Ubuntu on TI Blaze, how did they setup the external keyb/mouse ?
<BV1AL> or the Ubuntu they do demo on Youtube different with the image they release for people to download ?
<scientes> you need the usb port to be in host mode
<BV1AL> I knew, so I plug in a microUSB with pin4-pin5 connected, this make it act as host
<BV1AL> and this work as expected under ICS
<scientes> well you need that serial port so you can read the kernel log
<scientes> and then start sending in patches
<scientes> when you fix it
<BV1AL> is it possible to get the Ubuntu image some people demo successfully on TI Blaze ?
<BV1AL> I think they did fixed it, otherwise hwo do they demo ?
<scientes> i know nothing about that hardware
<scientes> you have a page on the stats?
<BV1AL> http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/OMAP4_Blaze
<scientes> ooo thats pretty
<LetoThe2nd> scientes: its TI's super-expensive omap4 dev platform
<suihkulokki> fsov "super-expensive"
<LetoThe2nd> ?
<suihkulokki> if you actually are going to make an omap4 product, a blaze will be rounding error in the whole budget...
<LetoThe2nd> sure, if you are into the omap4 production market thats totally irrelevant
<LetoThe2nd> but there are those folks who want to just tinker around a bit on the omap, and compared to the panda its justified to call it expensive.
<suihkulokki> well blaze isn't targeted for tinkerers
<LetoThe2nd> i never said it was. i just called it expensive. :)
<ogra_> blaze is a dual screen elephant cellphone ... only buy it if you also have the elephant to use it :P
<phh> :)
<phh> i didn't remember it could phone
<ogra_> it has a SIM slot
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: not a SOM slit?
<ogra_> not sure we ever had a driver ...
<phh> but yeah, the blaze is here only for people who uses omap4 to complain to TI "see, it doesn't work for you either !"
<ogra_> heh
<phh> (yup that's from experience.)
<ogra_> well, it was available before the panda at least  ... without blazes the ubuntu port would have been a release later
<ogra_> infinity, any opinion ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113920/
<infinity> ogra_: .d is a misleading name for that directory.
<ogra_> just /etc/flash-kernel/bootscript/ then ?
<infinity> ogra_: One expects .d directories to be full of snippets that get reconstructed.
<ogra_> k
<infinity> ogra_: Yeah, just mirroring the layout in /usr/share with bootscript/ seems sane.
<infinity> (Though, I wouldn't be against designing a .d system where one could drop in bits, it's probably overkill)
<ogra_> my next step would be to make f-k-i cp the input file from /usr/share/flash-kernel/bootscript/ and make f-k check for its existence
<infinity> Well, you just made f-k look for it.
<ogra_> and after that we should look into setting root= from f-k-i so we arent depending on initrd's
<infinity> Also, this doesn't necessarily need to be a directory in /etc at all.
<infinity> Why break past assumptions?
<infinity> Can't we just use /boot/$usname ?
<ogra_> you mean reading /boot/boot.script ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> $usname differs from boot.script
<ogra_> it carries the subarch name
<infinity> Ahh, so it does.  But that's fine.
<infinity> It's still where people expected it to live.
<infinity> And it's not a conffile.
<ogra_> sure, but if we abuse /boot for configs again i would like to have backwards compatibility
<infinity> *shrug*
<ogra_> f-k-i should copy it from /usr/share/flash-kernel/bootscript/ to /boot/boot.script then
<infinity> It's probably more correct to have it in /etc anyway.
<ogra_> adn f-k should respect that
<ogra_> why ? /etc is for configs or did that change
<infinity> I was just thinking about people's assumptions, not about backward compat, per se.
<ogra_> i was always shouted at for putting it into /boot
<infinity> 09:02 < infinity> It's probably more correct to have it in /etc anyway.
<infinity> ^-- I just said that. :P
<ogra_> (though i still think its the most logical place)
<infinity> Anyhow, drop the .d from that patch, and it seems sane enough to me.
<ogra_> oh. sorry, misread more as not ...
 * ogra_ is melting, germany has a heatwave
<ogra_> ok
<infinity> Or maybe even just /etc/flash-kernel/$whatever
<infinity> There's nothing else being shipped in that directory, seems weird to have an empty directory just to contain another one.
<ogra_> yea, less typing ... i wasnt sure we wouldnt have other stuff in there in the future
<infinity> Even if we do, the bootscr.platform stuff is well-named.
<infinity> And it's not like you'll have 30 of them.
<infinity> Not in /etc anyway.
<ogra_> and i would like to prevent having to migrate configs around more than i have to for release upgrades
<infinity> Since you should really only have the one for the platform you're running.
<ogra_> ok, i'll cut it
<ogra_> infinity, so steve just convinced me to use /etc/default/flash-kernel and there only stote the additional cmdline options ... and them make f-k append these on boot.scr generation
<infinity> That works too.
<infinity> I'm not picky.
<ogra_> sure. just a bit more work
<infinity> Though, I thought there was a drive in Debian to deprecate /etc/default in general for wheezy+1
<ogra_> that way we have an easy place to set root= too
<ogra_> in favour of ?
<infinity> Just making it go away.  Not necessarily replacing it with anything. :P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> that doesnt sound well thought through
<ogra_> rsalveti, any PVR news ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: I just tested with latest compiz + precise unity and things seems to be working nicely
<ogra_> YAY, one positive thing at least
<rsalveti> there's still an annoying bug but at least it's not dumping anything at the sgx side
<ogra_> (seems compiz is still not ready)
<rsalveti> not yet, I'm using the branch people are still working on
<rsalveti> but I must say I'm quite happy with the results
<rsalveti> people are finally merging the stuff back
<rsalveti> and fixing a few other issues as well
<rsalveti> so I'll be working at getting the driver at ubuntu in a few, now that the linaro release is done
<ogra_> well, as long asd it lands in the ubuntu packages i will be happy too :)
<rsalveti> yeah, probably before feature freeze I'd say
<ogra_> but compiz is pretty closely bound to feature freeze
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> yup
<infinity> Is this all still build-time selection, or have we moved on to runtime yet?
<ogra_> compiz you mean ?
<ogra_> that should be runtime since GLES is also available on some intel chips nowadays
<infinity> The GL/EGL stuff in compiz, nux, and unity.
<infinity> Yes, it *should* be runtime selected, but it wasn't in precise. :P
<infinity> Hence the question.
<ogra_> but i dont know how much the reality matches "should"  :P
<ogra_> i know it was disxcussed that way at UDS
<rsalveti> hm, not that sure if this will land (runtime selection) at quantal
<rsalveti> first thing I want to see is the code merged
<ogra_> ++
<rsalveti> and not maintaining that huge patch set anymore
<rsalveti> after that we can discuss new features ;-)
<ogra_> ++++++++ !
<infinity> Fair enough.  Just as long as runtime selection is on someone's radar.
<infinity> Right now, it matters for x86.  In the future, I bet it'll matter for some ARM platforms that decide to flip-flop back to pure GL.
<ogra_> yup
<infinity> (And we really need to sort out the QT GL/EGL thing sometime too, for similar reasons)
<rsalveti> yup
<infinity> Having that all build-time selected, and having to patch everything that links to QT is such a joke.
<rsalveti> well, someone at Qt decided it was a good idea to let applications to render GL directly
<rsalveti> while also using a GL-enabled Qt :-)
<infinity> Well, you can't really stop people from using libGL directly.
<rsalveti> which let people to do whatever they wanted
<infinity> It's a shame that QT doesn't appear to provide a rich enough API that people feel they need to do so, though.
<ogra_> sure you can.  make it a symlink tolibGLES
<rsalveti> don't know how it's not working with qt5, but I'd expect to be similar in some way
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-28
<xnox> so trying to install precise server pre-installed on to a panda board
<xnox> the resize finishes, but it fails to mount roofs after the reboot
<xnox> any tips on what to do?
<xnox> (I have a 32GB sd card)
<xnox> i fixed the rootfs on my host laptop, and resizing it offline
<xnox> hopefully it will work =/
<Inoperable> howdy
<Inoperable> where do i get a uboot build for tf101?
<Inoperable> ?
<infinity> xnox: Resize always goes fine for me on a 32G card, so it's nothing to do with the size.
<infinity> xnox: But I'll give the same advice I give everyone: get an external USB drive and do a netboot.
<janrinze2> lilstevie: do you know if the tf300t or the 700 is supported by olife?
<janrinze2> anyone else here know about installing ubuntu on the tf300t?
<janrinze2> anyone here with recommendations for a tablet that has quadcore arm and allows installation of ubuntu?
<xnox> infinity: well i am suspecting that I have a fake sd card. i did managed to get to oem-config only to be killed by fs errors
<infinity> xnox: SD/MMC sucks.  News at 11.
<infinity> xnox: Seriously, plug in a hard drive, do a netboot, rejoice.
<xnox> infinity: well i do not control a dhcp on my network.
<xnox> so i need to set that up as well for netboot
<infinity> xnox: Eh?
<infinity> xnox: netboot, not PXE.
<infinity> xnox: netboot just means "those tiny d-i images that grab everything from the network", not "some magic requiring bootp/tftp".
<xnox> infinity: hm. ok
<infinity> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise/main/installer-armhf/current/images/omap4/netboot/
<xnox> why is pre-install not working though!
<infinity> xnox: Grab either boot.img-fb.gz or boot.img-serial.gz (depending on if you're using a serial cable or a monitor/keyboard console), zcat to card, go.
<infinity> xnox: preinstall works when it works, when the hardware is all happy.  When it's not, it's not worth diagnosing.
<infinity> xnox: Because "99% of SD/MMC cards kinda suck, and 99% of filesystems that aren't FAT suck on SD/MMC" etc, etc aren't worth fretting over.
<xnox> what's best for sd card?
<xnox> ext2?
<infinity> xnox: And even when preinstall works, the resulting system is slow and crap BECAUSE YOU'RE RUNNING IT ON SD.
<infinity> xnox: FAT.
<infinity> xnox: And FAT.
<infinity> xnox: Also, FAT.
<infinity> xnox: SD cards are designed specifically for FAT filesystems.
<xnox> ext4 without journal?
<infinity> xnox: Some people have tried to work around it with flash-targetted filesystems that try to do all their writes to the same physical areas that FAT does, and that kinda works.  ext will never do that.
<infinity> xnox: ext*, even without journalling, still spreads writes all over.
<xnox> hmm =(
<infinity> xnox: SD is designed to take all the heavy write hits to one specific area.
<infinity> Anyhow.  Seriously.  Don't worry about it.
<infinity> Cause even if you have a nice SD-friendly filesystem, you're still running your filesystem on a slow-ass storage device.
<infinity> And it sucks.
<infinity> And if you intend to use that Panda for anything other than showing people "look, it can display a static web page", use an external drive.
<infinity> xnox: (If we actually ever start targetting Ubuntu at flash-only devices, like doing tablet or phone installs and the like, we should look into things like yaffs2 and such, but for now, when the install is clearly for "servers and desktops", the answer is "use ext4 on an external disk, doofus". :P
<infinity> )
<infinity> And by "targetting flash-only devices", I don't mean "jamming our desktop install on a tablet", as many do for experimentation, I mean "creating a slimmer slate-targetted install/UI", which is being worked on.
<xnox> also why does chromium crash on amd64 in quantal?
 * xnox nevermind =)
<infinity> xnox: Ask micahg. :P
<xnox> infinity: he asked for help/contributions in maintaining it :P
<infinity> Oh, then help him, and ask yourself?
<xnox> =)
<Laney> Imagine my surprise when I SSH to the panda to be told that / is full.
<Laney> http://paste.debian.net/181017/
<Laney> Which appears to contain things like http://paste.debian.net/181018/ over and over
<ogra_> Laney, bug 746137 (i told you before)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746137 in jasper-initramfs "Page allocation failure on Pandaboard and Beagle XM" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746137
<Laney> ogra_: I upped that limit.
<Laney> You said it might be taht.
<Quintasan> Hi, I have a quick question, I want to install Debian Wheezy armhf on my IM53 QSB board, I have succesfuly created a rootfs and compiled a kernel for it however for life of me I can't get any video output. Is there some sort of magic to invoke in u-boot to get the display working or I'm missing something?
<infinity> Laney: Which kernel is that?
<Laney> Linux sherwood 3.4.0-204-omap4 #9-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 9 12:56:56 UTC 2012 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<infinity> Laney: Please do file a bug.  All (and I mean *all*) slowpath warnings are kernel bugs.
<Quintasan> oh wait it's not debian-arm -_- silly me
<Laney> I'm scared apport will try to attach that 98G file
<Laney> but yeah.
<infinity> Laney: So don't use apport.
<infinity> Laney: Turns out you can go to /ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4 and click "report a bug". :)
<Laney> Manually attaching stuff is so passé. :-)
<infinity> Laney: Attach snippets of logs, and add the bot-stop-nagging tag, so the bot doesn't have a hissy.
<Laney> doing.
<infinity> Quintasan: display fiddling on the quickstart is painful.
<Quintasan> infinity: Hell, I got the board hoping I would get some Plasma development done but no gpu drivers so I figured I could turn it into torrent box, but now I can't even get any video output
<infinity> (For the benefit of others, we've taken this discussion to #debian-arm)
<xnox> ogra_: but i am seeing page allocation failures with precise as well... has it been srued?
<xnox> nevermind read the bug report fully now
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-29
<scientes> does vfpv3u hardware exist?
<scientes> (user floating point exception traps)?
<daurnimator> I'm trying to use the netinstall method on a beagleboiard
<daurnimator> getting an error: no kernel modules found
<janrinze2> anyone running ubuntu on a tegra3 tablet?
<janrinze2> noone?
<marvin24> janrinze2: better ask during workdays
<janrinze2> marvin24: somehow this is ubuntu-arm but most people here talk about old dev boards like the beagleboard
<marvin24> janrinze2: because that is what ubuntu supports
<janrinze2> panda is supported too
<marvin24> unsupported device have normally their own channels
<janrinze2> hm.. i am typing this from a tablet running ubuntu but it is a tegra 2
<marvin24> janrinze2: you first need a kernel
<marvin24> I think tegra3 already ships with a 3.1 kernel, so ...
<janrinze2> true, and asus for example has given sources for that kernel
<marvin24> ... what's the problem?
<janrinze2> i want to know which tablet to buy, i am not willing to buy 4 and figure out which one suis best ;-)
<marvin24> well, I woudn't install ubuntu on a tablet at all
<marvin24> beside that, I wouldn't buy one
<marvin24> because I fail to see the use of it
<janrinze2> marvin24: technically the asus tablets are more ike a laptop/tablet combo
<marvin24> ah, you mean the one with a keyboard dock
<janrinze2> yep
<marvin24> ok, maybe that's something different
<janrinze2> i have a first generation one, which runs ubuntu and i am typing on it now :-)
<marvin24> the tf301 is widely used, so there is hope for good support from the community
<janrinze2> tf301? i thought it was the tf300t
<marvin24> whatever - I can't remember so many numbers
<janrinze2> no prob. :-)
<marvin24> on the other hand, nvidia's support for oss hackers isn't well
<janrinze2> i want at least quad core and NEON support
<marvin24> maybe a snapdraggon or omap would be better
<marvin24> they also have faster cpus/gpus
<janrinze2> perhaps the omap4 types from archos?
<marvin24> no idea, I'm fine with my tegra2 netboot ;-)
<marvin24> *netbook
<janrinze2> i already have 6 dev boards laying around : exynos, panda, snowball, beagle ..
<janrinze2> marvin24: ac100 ?
<marvin24> yep
<janrinze2> quite similar to the tf100
<janrinze2> no NEON though
<marvin24> why do you need NEON?
<janrinze2> it is a lot faster than vfp
<janrinze2> is can do simd too
<marvin24> there is not so much fp code that it would make a big difference
<marvin24> at least for comman apps
<janrinze2> i do graphical apps, think photo editing
<janrinze2> that needs a huge amount of fp
<marvin24> ... and memory and cpu power
<marvin24> both don't exist on ARM yet
<janrinze2> i have done some tests on both omap 4 , nova A9500 and exynos 4, they all have NEON and do some serious number crunching
<janrinze2> so going quad core i hope to see usable speed with raw conversion and filters
<janrinze2> on tegra 2 the results are a lot slower than on omap or exynos
<janrinze2> most distros build in thumb mode which makes small binaries but slow performance. i usually build with -marm -mfpu=neon to get much more performance
<Quintasan> janrinze2, marvin24: TBH Ubuntu on Tegra2 is currently laughable
<Quintasan> Well, you can easily install it and boot it but it's terribly slow
<Quintasan> Also you will not get decent hw acceleration any time soon I believe
<Quintasan> Uh, by the way, if you want any hardware acceleration at all you have to use u-boot which is well, quite unstable now
<Quintasan> i.e. doesn't work for everyone
<Quintasan> Apparently the video drivers for ac100 should work on tf101 too but they don't because the tf101 kernel lack some interfaces as far as I can remember
<Quintasan> I doubt it will get any better with Tegra3 unless NVidia decides to provide more support
<janrinze2> Quintasan: so omap 4 or snapdragon then?
<Quintasan> *shrug* I'm no expert at all.
<Quintasan> I'd go with omap4
<Quintasan> snapdragon is htc thing?
<lilstevie> janrinze2, I am running ubuntu on a tegra3
<janrinze2> lilstevie: which platform?
<lilstevie> tf201
<janrinze2> lilstevie: native or in chroot?
<lilstevie> does chroot even count?
<Quintasan> lilstevie: You have the newer tf?
<janrinze2> nope not really ;-)
<lilstevie> tbh I would have thought you would have recognised the nickname if you are running ubuntu on the tf101 janrinze2
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> Quintasan, yes, I have had for a while
<Quintasan> Is it just me finding Ubuntu on tf101 unbearably slow or I'm doing something wrong?
<janrinze2> lilstevie: i thought you ran on the tf101 too
<lilstevie> janrinze2, I do
<lilstevie> I have both
<lilstevie> Quintasan, yes, main reason my tf101 hasn't been charged in like a month or 3
<janrinze2> ok, and tf300 or tf700?  doable?
<lilstevie> probably
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Is this slowness caused by kernel or lack of hardware acceleration on things?
<lilstevie> it is just the lacklustre performance of tegra in general
<janrinze2> lilstevie: and tegra 3 is that a lot better?
<lilstevie> eh
<lilstevie> better
<lilstevie> a lot better would be stretching things
<lilstevie> nvidias driver is balls
<Quintasan> As I thought
<Quintasan> janrinze2: Don't tell me you find the performance on tf101 satisfactory
<Quintasan> For life of me I couldn't use that for longer than 20 minutes
<janrinze2> Quintasan: try compiling with -marm and see a 20 - 40 % improvement in speed with a lot of code
<Quintasan> I'm asking about desktop performance
<Quintasan> like dragging windows
<Quintasan> compositors
<Quintasan> etc
<janrinze2> dragging windows is not a big deal, it depends on the windowmanager. try lxde
<janrinze2> just don't try to use compiz ;-)
<Quintasan> I'm not sure I have the nerve to compile all that stuff
<Quintasan> I have been trying to get Debian running on my imx53 board
<Quintasan> Can't say I got it working
<janrinze2> i read that there are ARM SoC boards upcoming with a lot of improved memory bandwidth to fix the speed issues
<janrinze2> Quintasan: imx53 is cortex A8 right?  1GB or less mem?
<Quintasan> 1GB DDR3
<janrinze2> DDR3 so 16 bit interface to the SoC?
<janrinze2> 64 bit DDR3 is upcoming soon for ARM boards, i read
<Quintasan> probably
<Quintasan> I don't recommend this board at all
<janrinze2> that would increase bandwidth by 4x
<marvin24> on the ac100, the main limiting issue is the mmc speed
<janrinze2> Quintasan: imx53 board is in general a bit slower than beagle board
<marvin24> the cpu idles most of the time
<janrinze2> marvin24: mmc speed is slow too, indeed
<Quintasan> janrinze2: IDC really, I want a bare Debian system with ssh server and rtorrent for now
<marvin24> and the numbers of ARM SoCs with SATA isn't high ...
<janrinze2> Quintasan: try panda or exynos, those will do fine as bare Debian
<marvin24> on fact, tegra has sata and even pcie
<Quintasan> I don't have the money though
<marvin24> but no board mfg uses it
<marvin24> likeley for power consumption reasons
<janrinze2> marvin24: the only board with sata on tegra 3 is more costly than my PC
<marvin24> mass production ...
<marvin24> the target market are tablets (with android) and smartphones
<marvin24> for them it is enough and a good compromise
<marvin24> if you want more powerconsumptions, wait for A15 SoCs
<janrinze2> marvin24: waiting for the next gen is always possible. however in the mean time what will you do? oh, and there will be newer stuff announced by then.. would you then wait again?
<janrinze2> i have been working on ARM platforms for 20+ years and these new systems are a lot faster than what i used to have.
<marvin24> janrinze2: but maybe not what you want ...
<marvin24> a intel core cpu is a lot more efficient (and cheeper) than an arm
<marvin24> at least when it comes to "photo editing"
<janrinze2> marvin24: not at all!! remember that efficiency is a function of performance versus energy consumption
<marvin24> exactly
<janrinze2> so intel core is a lot less efficient
<marvin24> no
<janrinze2> yes
<janrinze2> do the math
<marvin24> do you have benchmark numbers?
<marvin24> and atoms are not core i's
<marvin24> atom is also very bad efficient
<janrinze2> true, but core eats up a lot of power
<lilstevie> marvin24, tegra3 has sata*
<janrinze2> the 1GB limit for devices is a more restricting issue than the cpu power
<lilstevie> marvin24, tegra2 does not and the pcie is in relaxed ordering mode
<marvin24> lilstevie: right, tegra2 hasn't sata
<lilstevie> correct
<janrinze2> with 2GB or more fast memory quad core ARM systems would be similar to intel core in performance
<janrinze2> remember that this is on a same speed 1GHz setting
<janrinze2> due to slow LPDDR many ARM boards perform not so well
<janrinze2> but it still fits a few watts of power envelope
<janrinze2> lilstevie: i plan to donate the tf101 to a friend and buy a tf300 or something with a bit more power
<janrinze2> lilstevie: i want to be able to run ubuntu or debian since i mainly will be using it for testing software
<janrinze2> lilstevie: any suggestions?
<lilstevie> honestly, don't let me influence your decision, but I only have a tf201
<lilstevie> other than the tf101 ofc
<daurnimator> so ubuntu finished the installtion process on my beagleboard
<daurnimator> now its not starting
<daurnimator> on 'boot' all I see is "60" printed on serial
<aaron> Any one know why ubuntu for arm on the beagleboard XM I connect it to my TV it says resolution not supported
<daurnimator> aaron: what resolution is your BB set to?
<aaron> I don't know. How would I set it.
<aaron> I followed the instructions on the web site to install it to a SD card?
<daurnimator> hmmm http://markmail.org/message/fi6pzmm3rrzbft7e#query:+page:1+mid:n56r7yppkx4vgrf6+state:results
<aaron> Is it because I'm using a HDMI -> HDMI cable? Should I really be using a DVI -> HDMI cable?
<daurnimator> aaron: hdmi to hdmi is fine
<daurnimator> I followed method 2 on the elinux wiki (net install): the sd card after installation doesn't seem to have the geometery normally required....
<daurnimator> I assume theres a faault in the partitioning?
<aaron> I followed the instructions on the Ubuntu web site? using the dd command
<janrinze2> ubuntu is not yet stale on this device :-(
<janrinze2> had to reboot
<janrinze2> hmm stale>stable
<RoyK> what device?
<janrinze2> RoyK: tf100t
<aaron> beagleboard XM
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-22
<tassadar_> you probably don't want to build new initrd - it is easiest to just use existing one
<tassadar_> kernel is stored in "boot.img" file, which can be built using "abootimg" tool, it is in Ubuntu's repositories, so you can just apt-get it
<tassadar_> with it, you can extract existing boot.img, replace the zImage and build new boot.img
<mmenefee> okay, yeah, I've seen a bit on that.
<TheMuso`> tassadar_: Urm you do need a new init, particularly if the kernel version/uname -r output is different.
<TheMuso`> initrd even
<tassadar_> why would you?
<TheMuso`> He built a custom kernel. It depends on how this was built, but the version string may have changed.
<tassadar_> I don't think there are any kernel modules
<mmenefee> I built a few things as modules...
<mmenefee> I might be able to just push them into the rootfs...
<tassadar_> even then, you probably don't need them in initrd
<mmenefee> guess I've always just done kernels and initrds as pairs.  Old habits die hard...
<tassadar_> are we talking about ubuntu touch or ubuntu desktop?
<mmenefee> I _think_ desktop.  The raring desktop preinstalled for nexus7.
<tassadar_> yeah, that's desktop
<mmenefee> yeah, this boot.img: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/release/ubuntu-13.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.bootimg
<mmenefee> the existing initrd.img is ~3MB, so it has _something_ in it.  I'll have to check what...
<tassadar_> well, the init bash script and some basic tools to mount the system
<tassadar_> *system partition
<mmenefee> dumb question: are the build scripts used by the daily build servers in a git archive or some such?
<tassadar_> it is built by update-initramfs and then flash-kernel package I think
<mmenefee> might be helpful just to look at how the cdimage files are built...
<tassadar_> or do you mean build scripts for whole image? I don't know about those
<tassadar_> btw, abootimg -x created file "boot.cfg" or something like that. Remove parameter "bootsize" from it, and make sure you use this config file when rebuilding the boot.img
<mmenefee> yeah, whole image.  I.e. what runs every day and pushes daily builds or releases out...
<mmenefee> okay, I'll give it a rip
<tassadar_> flash-kernel tool can probably be used to flash the kernel...hmm
<tassadar_> without rebuilding the image
<tassadar_> huh
<tassadar_> you can probably just push the zImage to /boot, put modules where there belong and generate initramfs with "update-initramfs"
<tassadar_> and ubuntu will take care of the rest
<mmenefee> yeah, that works for checking it out... but if I want to replicate it to some other devices later
<mmenefee> though, I guess I could just dd back off the device after I get it like I want it...
<tassadar_> well, it would be better if you'd learn how to build the boot.img by yourself then, it's pretty easy with abootimg anyway
<Brun0L3z> So I am totally confused and desperate, that is why I am here, I have an HP pavilion m6 with an inbuilt SD slot but when i plug in the SD card (4 GB) i do not get a mount,m nothing happens. I am thinking its a driver prob but i have no idea how to verify that.
<Rjs> mmenefee: I'm not sure if I remember correctly (it's been half a year), but I think I built a custom kernel for nexus7 (desktop) simply by running debuild in the source directory (on the tablet, not cross-compiling) and installing the produced .deb with dpkg -i
<Rjs> _if_ the other devices you want to replicate to already have ubuntu desktop installed, a .deb package is probably the cleanest way to replicate a new kernel (that way versions etc. are also visible in apt)
<Rjs> (I also remember trying to find the scripts that generate the ubuntu preinstalled images, but I didn't find them, or any documentation on how exactly these images differ from plain ubuntu or debian armhf... though I didn't look very hard)
<cjoseph> we have an AM3505 CPU in our system. Has anybody used ubuntu with this processor or a related one?
<cjoseph> we curently use something called WindRiver linux, but are considering changing
<hrw> cjoseph: am3505 is omap3 or sitara family from TI
<hrw> cjoseph: perfectly fine to run ubuntu as long as you will take care of bootloader and kernel stuff
<hrw> cjoseph: but no idea how X11 and video/opengles acceleration would look like
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-23
<eMinja> Anyone on here able to help at the moment?
<ogra_> srwarren, sorry, i still owe you an answer, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-June/033458.html should help to get rootfs builds
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-24
<daniel3> You can install yum on ubuntu??
<ogra_> yes, not soure what you would do with it, but you certainly can
<ogra_> (in debian too)
<Bysmyyr> hi, I an trying to install ubuntu on beagleboard. normal version is too heavy, but in server version I don't get keyboard or any other usb working.
<Bysmyyr> it give something like this from serial
<Bysmyyr> http://pastebin.com/x6sQRDe0
<mompfred_> hello @all
<mompfred_> can some one help me with my mk802+?
<mompfred_> isnt anyone here?
<rbasak> !patience | mompfred_
<ubot2`> mompfred_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<wmat> anyone botting Ubuntu on the BeagleBoneBlack?
<wmat> s/botting/booting ;)
<wmat> is anyone interested in helping with Ubuntu support for the BBB? Hardware would be supplied.
<kz_> Hi there. I'm trying to compile my application for Ubuntu running on a PandaBoard. I am using the arm-linux-gnueabihf toolchain and am having trouble linking a trivial c++ app using stl vectors.
<kz_> I am compiling my program with the following line: `arm-linux-gnueabihif-g++ vector.cpp'
<kz_> And am getting this error: `/usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabihf/4.6/../../../../arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/ld: warning: ld-linux.so.3, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabihf/4.6/libstdc++.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)'
<kz_> I noticed that there is no ld-linux.so.3 under /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ , but there is a symlink to ld-linux.so.2.15 in /usr/arm-linux-gnueabi/
<kz_> What gives?
<kz_> here's vector.cpp: http://pastebin.com/Z15Gw8N5
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-25
<sk94korn> Used dd to copy image to microsd of beaglebone, now when it plugs in all I see in one status light and cannot connect to it through serial. Any thoughts?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-26
<kz_> Hi, I'm trying to cross-compile a C++ program for my PandaBoard ES runnig Ubuntu 12.04. My x86 workstation I want to cross-compile is 12.04 as well.
<kz_> I installed 'g++-arm-linux-gnueabihf' and succefully cross-compiled and ran a helloworld program. But, I was not able to cross-compile a C++ program using libsdtc++. I get a error message saying "ld-linux.so.3" was not found.
<kz_> But, I was not able to cross-compile a C++ program using libsdtc++. I get a error message saying "ld-linux.so.3" was not found.
<kz_> I see the same file avaialble for "arm-linux-gnueabi" abi at /usr/arm-linux-gnueabi/lib/ld-linux.so.3 but there is no such file for the hard-float abi.
<kz_> How do I get a working C++ toolchain with stdc++ support? Is g++-arm-linux-gnueabihf broken? Thanks!
<purezen> Hey guys..! I am unable to download the Ubuntu touch images for my Nexus 7 using the installer.. Also the site for images mentioned in the wiki is unreachable..
<purezen> Kindly provide me with links to the images for Nexus 7
<purezen> Thanks...:-)
<Tassadar_> purezen: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<purezen> Tassadar_, Thanks.. though what all do I need to get..?
<Tassadar_> do you want to flash with fastboot?
<purezen> Tassadar_, I am a newbie to this..
<purezen> Tassadar_, Yep..:-)
<Tassadar_> fastboot flash boot saucy-preinstalled-boot-armhf+grouper.img
<Tassadar_> fastboot flash recovery saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img
<Tassadar_> fastboot flash system saucy-preinstalled-system-armel+grouper.img
<Tassadar_> fastboot erase userdata
<Tassadar_> (this will of course completly wipe your N7)
<Tassadar_> and download also saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<purezen> Sure.. though what do I do with the '..-touch-armhf.zip'..?
<Tassadar_> you flash it in recovery. Once you flashed everything in fastboot, use volume keys to select recovery and press power button
<Tassadar_> that takes you to the recovery, and you flash the ZIP file in it
<Tassadar_> I assume you have adb, right?
<purezen> Tassadar_, Yep..
<Tassadar_> so once you're in recovery, send the ZIP file to the device with "adb push /path/to/your/downloaded/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip"
<Tassadar_> then reboot, "adb reboot recovery", and it will install it for you
<Tassadar_> btw, this does not work for you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install :
<Tassadar_> ?
<purezen> Tassadar_, Yes.. the installer is not working.. It is unable to obtain the images..
<Tassadar_> there's "Manual installation" at the bottom
<Tassadar_> it's bit different from what I just said to you, though
<purezen> Oh.. that was what I was about to follow.. after obtaining the images..
<purezen> Oh well..
<Tassadar_> if you want to follow that, you need just the zip files and recovery
<purezen> Tassadar_, Well.. I would like to follow that..
<Tassadar_> so, install the recovery in fastboot and then continue according to that guide on wiki
<purezen> Ok.. and what do I have to get for the 'two Raring daily build files' that it mentions..?
<Tassadar_> are we looking at the same thing? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation says exactly what to get
<purezen> Yes.. but it says '.bootimg & img.gz'..
<Tassadar_> no..it doesn't Oo
<Tassadar_> you're not looking at wiki for Ubuntu touch you're looking at the desktop image's wiki
<purezen> Oh.. I was looking at N7's page..
<purezen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<Tassadar_> yes, that one is for the desktop image
<purezen> Tassadar_, Oh.. I didn't realize that..
<purezen> Is that an outdated page btw..?
<Tassadar_> it's a bit confusing, since N7 has two types of Ubuntu available
<Tassadar_> purezen: yeah, a bit
<Tassadar_> the images are a different place
<Tassadar_> and they are not developed anymore
<Tassadar_> *are in a different..
<purezen> Hmm.. well..
<Tassadar_> depends on what you want - if you want touch, use that wiki, if you want desktop, I can point you to the images
<purezen> Tassadar_, No.. I do want the touch..:-)
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-28
<doomlord> DefMap - what does the node_id key represent ?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-07-21
<kleptos> I've got an arm7 quad core device, currently mplayer doesn't work with most modes like xv or opengl and x11 is slow and choppy fullscreen
#ubuntu-arm 2014-07-22
<skulltip> with the Cortex ARM A-8, are most games in the ubuntu repository compatible with A-8?
<skulltip> looking at the cubieboard 3
#ubuntu-arm 2014-07-24
<ppisati> lp 1348198
<ppisati> bug 1348198
<ppisati> ...
<ogra_> seems all bots are on vacation
<ogra_> (in other channels too)
<ppisati> eh
<ppisati> i'm looking for a brave man
<ppisati> willing to apply two patches
<ppisati> to flash-kernel
<ppisati> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flash-kernel/+bug/1348198
<ppisati> "SolidRun CuBox-i support"
<ppisati> and
<ppisati> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flash-kernel/+bug/1348200
<ppisati> "Globalscale Mirabox support"
#ubuntu-arm 2014-07-27
<shashi> hello! How do i reliably determine the word size of the cpu in a shell script?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-07-20
<KowabungaDude^> Question on OMAP4430: I know there's an app for windows, OMAPflash, but is there a way to do this from linux?
<KowabungaDude^> I was wondering if there's a way to talk to it using the USB OTG driver to write to memory.
<KowabungaDude^> Basically, I started with a Pandaboard but now I want to load a bootloader to ram so it can load the kernel, etc. but I don't know how to do this from linux.
<KowabungaDude^> I'm new to all this.
<ogra_> well, better use a proper board then .. pandaboard went out of production in 2012 and eberyone working on it or supporting it was laid off by TI
<ogra_> *everyone
<KowabungaDude^> yeah is not exactly for the panda board, this is a costum board, no sd card
<KowabungaDude^> I'm trying to write to flash
<KowabungaDude^> RAM
<KowabungaDude^> like you would do in OMAPflash
#ubuntu-arm 2015-07-21
<anYc> Hi, I want to try a patch for grub-uboot on my rpi2 but I fail to rebuild the packages using "apt-get source grub2" and "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b -j4". It compiles but installation fails as grub-rescue-pc.iso is missing. I guess it is not build as it's not listed in dh_listpackages. So, does someone know if there a special commands required to rebuild this for arm7hf?
<anYc> Oh, I forgot, I'm not rebuild on the rpi2 itself but in a chroot on my x86_64 machine
<anYc> using qemu-arm
<anYc> s/rebuild/rebuilding/
<anYc> I'm currently trying to patch debian/rules in various ways but without luck so far
#ubuntu-arm 2015-07-24
<hvn52> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 on my BeagleBoard and when trying to run update/upgrade it shows there are updates but after entering Yes, I get messages like "could not connect to ports.ubuntu.com:80 (IP: 91.189.88.151) which I can connect to in a browser without a problem. Also ping works. Can someone explain this ?
<mijk> hey
<mijk> what kind of hardware are you guys running Ubuntu on?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-07-25
<kal> hi, help ubuntu-edition phone... how to confire sources.list ?
#ubuntu-arm 2016-07-27
<hhfghfff> hi can i ask if a rpi can boot on a r2 win server nfs share?
<hhfghfff> thanks inadvnce
#ubuntu-arm 2016-07-31
<Nishikino-Maki> GPIO Is a universal interface?
<Nishikino-Maki> i mean raspberry pi GPIO and orange pi GPIO Are they all the same?
<Nishikino-Maki> why allwinner H3 driver Still can not enter the NON-OSS repository
<Nishikino-Maki> and 4K GPU decoder still need "build form source code" not apt-get install
<TechTonic_> hello
<_unreal_> does any one have a cubox?
#ubuntu-arm 2018-07-27
<akash_> Hi all, I am planning to port ubuntu distro for my board. can anyone please guide me how to do that?
#ubuntu-arm 2019-07-27
<waheedi> sup folks :)
<waheedi> glad to find this channel
<waheedi> any advice on getting the wifi up on ubuntu 18.04 arm 64 for pi 3?
<waheedi> when i do ifconfig wlan0 up i get nothing
<waheedi> ifconfig > has no wlan0 device
<waheedi> thanks lotuspsychje :)
<waheedi> brcmfmac: brcmf_fw_map_chip_to_name: using brcm/brcmfmac43455-sdio.bin for chip 0x004345(17221) rev 0x000006 from dmesg
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: im not used to arm devices, but does your wifi device has driver loaded?
<waheedi> usbcore: registered new interface driver brcmfmac
<waheedi> lotuspsychje: how to check on that?
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> at bottom should show driver=
<waheedi> let me check
<waheedi> lotuspsychje: anything other than lshw -C network
<waheedi> as I'm blindly using my keyboard on that pi :)
<waheedi> no screen no serial connection nor usb to ethernet
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: can you ssh in there?
<waheedi> no, i just login through the keyboard
<waheedi> then I mount the sd card to my machine
<waheedi> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G3CrwC2syc/
<waheedi> DISABLED
<lotuspsychje> yeah disabled seems not good heh
<lotuspsychje> does the Pi have a wifi switch or something?
<lotuspsychje> or uefi?
<waheedi> no
<waheedi> nothing that i'm aware of
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: how about a bios?
<waheedi> no
<lotuspsychje> im a pi noob sorry :p
<lotuspsychje> something blocks the card heh
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: can you reach your dmesg in a pastebin?
<waheedi> yeah i have it
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: i can take a look
<waheedi> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vdbcMdHPsx/
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: thats a linaro image you are using
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: they have their own channel on freenode, #linaro
<waheedi> i got it from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/bionic/release/ubuntu-18.04.2-preinstalled-server-arm64+raspi3.img.xz
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<waheedi> honestly this is the first time i hear of linaro
<waheedi> :)
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: same here lol, but thats what your kernel says in dmesg
<lotuspsychje> and the channel exists..
<waheedi> yeah true
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: did you try another broadcom driver yet from repos?
<lotuspsychje> apt-cache search broadcom
<waheedi> no internet on that machine
<lotuspsychje> not handy that, as updates could fix your issue
<waheedi> true
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: maybe try the offline broadcom method, are you familliar?
<waheedi> i tried to use the latest firmware for it
<waheedi> but not the drivers
<waheedi> lotuspsychje: any recommendations?
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: check your install media source for the /pool directory there's the broadcom drivers you can install offline
<waheedi> well, thats a preinstalled image
<lotuspsychje> on an sd or so?
<waheedi> yes
<lotuspsychje> right..
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: check your software & sources perhaps, see if you can enable the install medium
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: first tab, you see a dvd 18.04 bionic?
<waheedi> lotuspsychje: no i don't see it
<lotuspsychje> https://i.stack.imgur.com/DiL3n.png
<lotuspsychje> looks like this, but with 18.04 at bottom
<waheedi> no screen, no ssh, no vnc :)
<waheedi> nothing
<lotuspsychje> handy :p
<waheedi> yaa
<waheedi> maybe its worth it to buy a usb to ethernet plug
<waheedi> :)
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: i see in your dmesg there's a broadcom kernel line added
<lotuspsychje> maybe thats where it goes wrong?
<waheedi> lotuspsychje: which one?
<waheedi> one more thing, why each time the machine reboots the date is gone
<waheedi> i tried to set both date and hwdate for current time
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: hmm, im reading things in forums like that firmware doesnt work by default, and some compile driver from source oO
<waheedi> hmm
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: this looks interesting: http://geekinlinux.blogspot.com/2018/06/raspberry-pi-3-b-no-wireless-interfaces.html
<waheedi> on it
<lotuspsychje> i think we can conclude your driver doesnt load/work right
<waheedi> dmesg does not complain though?
<waheedi> it says driver registered
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: yes, i was browsing on: brcmfmac: brcmf_fw_map_chip_to_name: using brcm/brcmfmac43455-sdio.bin for chip 0x004345(17221) rev 0x000006
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: and as your card says disabled..
<lotuspsychje> a woring card should show chipset and driver= at bottom
<waheedi> brcmfmac: brcmf_c_preinit_dcmds: Firmware version = wl0: Feb 27 2018 03:15:32 version 7.45.154 (r684107 CY) FWID 01-4fbe0b04
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: think you need to find a newer firmware, and do that dpkg trick
<waheedi> this one from the GitHub repo
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: you grabbed the firmware yourself?
<waheedi> https://github.com/RPi-Distro/firmware-nonfree/tree/master/brcm
<waheedi> yeah
<waheedi> brcmfmac43455-sdio.bin brcmfmac43455-sdio.clm_blob and brcmfmac43455-sdio.txt
<lotuspsychje> maybe thats why it doesnt work?
<waheedi> it was the same before
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: check the ubuntu archives, just like that forum does with debian
<lotuspsychje> maybe there are useful firmwares in /pool too
<waheedi> lotuspsychje:  i followed this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi#Wifi
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: did you execute the wifi steps?
<waheedi> yes
<lotuspsychje> and reboot too?
<waheedi> yeah hard shutdown :D
<waheedi> looking at this: https://github.com/tomeshnet/mesh-orange/issues/47
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: try this perhaps http://archive.raspberrypi.org/debian/pool/main/f/firmware-nonfree/
<lotuspsychje> thats the same archive as that forum, and try that dpkg trick
<waheedi> what are the wireless-tools version for arm 64?
<waheedi> iw and ifconfig are not found by networks-dispatcher
<waheedi> networkd*
<waheedi> i can't find arm here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wireless-tools/
<waheedi> i think this should work http://archive.raspbian.org/raspbian/pool/main/w/wireless-tools/
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: here some broadcoms: http://archive.raspbian.org/raspbian/pool/non-free/f/firmware-nonfree/
<waheedi> thanks lotuspsychje
<waheedi> well, I can see the wlan0 in ifconfig now
<waheedi> :)
<waheedi> i changed the default.target system to multi-user
<waheedi> it seems I was booting in emergency before, and graphical target does not seem to make it, as the getty screen gets reset every 5/6 seconds
<waheedi> still i'm not connected to the network, but the wlan0 device in ifconfig is bit relifeing
<waheedi> finally I'm in :)
#ubuntu-arm 2019-07-28
<waheedi> i currently have this kernel 4.15.0-1031-raspi2 , how can i upgrade to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-raspi2/4.15.0-1041.44
<ogra> waheedi, "sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade" should bring it in
<waheedi> it didn't
<waheedi> ogra: i even tried dist-upgrade
<waheedi> everything is up to date
<waheedi> not true :)
<ogra> try full-upgrade (though normally upgrade should be sufficient , check if you have security and updates enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list)
<waheedi> yes ogra, enabled
<waheedi> I will try full-upgrade
<waheedi> same
<ogra> what kernel is installed ?
<waheedi>  4.15.0-1031-raspi2
<ogra> and thats a regular armh 18.04 install ?
<ogra> *armhf
<ogra> root@bionic:~# egrep "bionic-updates|bionic-security" /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v ^#
<ogra> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports bionic-updates main restricted
<ogra> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports bionic-updates universe
<ogra> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports bionic-updates multiverse
<ogra> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports bionic-security main restricted
<ogra> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports bionic-security universe
<ogra> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports bionic-security multiverse
<ogra> this is what you should have ...
<ogra> (in your sources.list)
<waheedi> thanks ogra: I do have them in my apt sources
<waheedi> its not armhf its arm64
<waheedi> ogra: could this be the reason i don't see it ? sudo apt remove flash-kernel initramfs-tools
<tomreyn> waheedi: what's the name of the kernel pakcga eyou have installed exactly?  dpkg -l | grep ^i...linux-image'
<tomreyn> waheedi: what's the name of the kernel pakcga eyou have installed exactly?  dpkg -l | grep '^i...linux-image'
<tomreyn> ^typo fixed
<waheedi> u can remove the quotes :)
<waheedi> linux-image-4.15.0-1031-raspi2
<tomreyn> yes, but not have a single only
<waheedi> sure
<waheedi> :)
<waheedi> yeah i do have 4.15.0-1041.44
<waheedi> 4.15.0.1041.39
<tomreyn> do you have linux-image-raspi2 installed?
<waheedi> yes
<waheedi> both ii
<waheedi> but why name -a still shows i: linux-image-4.15.0-1031
<waheedi> uname*
<tomreyn> right, linux-image-raspi2 is version 4.15.0.1041.39 for arm64 and depends onlinux-image-4.15.0-1041-raspi2 https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/linux-image-raspi2
<tomreyn> you will need to reboot, and ensure your boot loader will load the newer kernel image
<waheedi> i did reboot and hard shutdown too
<tomreyn> i'm not sure which boot loader arm32 uses
<tomreyn> *arm64
<tomreyn> is it gummiboot or something?
<tomreyn> U-Boot apparently
<waheedi> in my config.txt i see kernel=kernel8.bin
<tomreyn> i'm afraid i know nothing at all about how arm64 boots really, nor what this config.txt is or where it is located, or how it is used.
<waheedi> thanks tomreyn
<waheedi> i appreciate the help :)
<ogra> using arm64 on a Pi is quite a waste (64bit arm binaries allocate 64bit registers in ram but will only use 32bit variables in it ... you just waste ram that way for o benefit)
<tomreyn> apparently "flash-kernel" is the equivalent to update-grub / grub-install on arm64.
<ogra> ... arm64 makes only sense if you actually have more than 4GB ... these pi images we offer on cdimage are great for develping arm64 stuff for big iron machines ... but thats about it
<ogra> yes, flash-kernel should set up u-boot to actually pick the right kernel after install
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/arm64/ch06s03.html#di-make-bootable
<tomreyn> waheedi: see above
<ogra> note that the postinst of the linux-raspi2 package calls flash kernel, so it should be all set-up
<ogra> (additionally the installer calls it too during installation)
<waheedi> thanks ogra
<ogra> well, i just stated what "should" happen ... :)
<ogra> seems it doesnt or you for some reason
<ogra> i sadly havent touched the classic preinstalled images in ages (i' maintaining ubuntu-core for the pi though, but that boots fron snap packages and does not use flash-kernel)
<ogra> typically the proprietary botloader would load u-boot which then in turn loads your kernel and initrd based on uEnv.txt ... uEnv.txt should be the file flash-kernel modifies to point to a new kernel binary
<ogra> can you "ls -al /boot" and post that to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ogra> (or is it /boot/ubot on classic ? i forgot ... the one that does contain the start.elf file and friends)
<ogra> you can install the pastebinit package and pipe into it if you dont use a serial console you can copy/paste from
<waheedi> ogra: thanks,  a lot
<waheedi> I managed to manually upgrade the kernel
<waheedi> now name -a shows 4.15.0.1041
<waheedi> uname*
<waheedi> I'm going through this bluetooth notes :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1674509
<waheedi> ogra: thanks a lot for that too :)
<waheedi> im surprised i still see this "Cannot open directory '/etc/firmware': No such file or directory"
